# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ((احرجات زوجية))كل متزوجة أكيد مرت بمواقف محرجة مع الــ...و ... (متزوجات نبي تجاربكم)

## ساره خالد

:Rad: 

بعيد عن مواضيع ضيقة الخلق والطلاق
والشك والخيانة والزواجات الثانية والثالثة 
خلونا نفرفش شوي مع مواقف كل متزوجة المحرجة




انتبهوا بنات الموقف مخصص بس للمتزوجات وتكون المواقف بينج وبين ريلج 




يلا بنات خلونا نفرفش ويا بعض 
وخلونا نسوي اب للموضوع وحياااكم 
الموضوع موضوعكم والبيت بيتكم يا سيدات



اقلطووووا الله يحياااكم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## مخيب ظنوني%

الله يحيج ويعز غاااليج يشرفني اكووون اول وحده ارد على موضوووعج المميز؟؟؟ والله شكثر في مواااقف مع زوجي اولهم مره كنت شبعااانه وكل شوي اترع بصووت خفيف سبحان الله مر زوجي من جداامي جان اترع بصووت عالي انحرجت شي موطبيعي جان يقولي اقعددددددددددددددددددد يابوجسوووم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

ياقلبي والله انتي
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه ابوو جسوووووووووم

----------


## bellegirl

* ^__^

ان شاء الله بحاول اذكر شي

ونتريا سوالف الحريم ^^*

----------


## ساره خالد

فوووووووووق

----------


## كريستال

ربي يسعدج

----------


## ساره خالد

يلاااااااااااا يا حريم نبغي تفااااااااااااااااعل

----------


## مس مزيونه

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووق

----------


## ريم الاميري

كككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككاك انا مايتحمل غبائي 



اكثر مواقف محرجة وانا اتابع فلم اجنبي دايما بس تطوفة كلمة يقولي شنو قال وانا متابعة على طول ها مدري 

اليوم بالسيارة اسالة اذا السيارة خلص بانزينها فجاءة توقف ردة فعله بغى يقطني من السيارة

----------


## @أم حور@

مشكوره بس ذكرتيني موقف للحين ذاكره
قبل عرسي بيوم 
العصر قالي قبل لا
وديج الصالون ابي اوديج عند جدي بالمستشفى
ورحت المستشفى تخيلو اول طلعه انا معاه
والله طحت طيحه وهو بجنبي والله للحين موناسيها
والمشكله والله وانا داخله المستشفى وانا طالعه بعد
عاااااد يقولي سلامتج
والله قبل فتره طحت بارض المعااااارض يقولي ماتشوفين عميه
قلت الله يرحم سلامتج
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عائشة العوضي

لووول موقف محرج صدق صدق الباااارحه صارلي تتخيلون يالسه اقوله ابا اسير اسوي سوفت لايت لاني احس الليزر خرب ويهي يقولي هي الصراحه يبالج خاصه الشنب !!! حسيت ويهي تكسير من الخااااااااااااااطر

----------


## ميميه88

هههههههههههههههههههه
اول موقف
حدث ولاحرج
هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

> مشكوره بس ذكرتيني موقف للحين ذاكره
> قبل عرسي بيوم 
> العصر قالي قبل لا
> وديج الصالون ابي اوديج عند جدي بالمستشفى
> ورحت المستشفى تخيلو اول طلعه انا معاه
> والله طحت طيحه وهو بجنبي والله للحين موناسيها
> والمشكله والله وانا داخله المستشفى وانا طالعه بعد
> عاااااد يقولي سلامتج
> والله قبل فتره طحت بارض المعااااارض يقولي ماتشوفين عميه
> ...




ام حوووور هههههههههههههههههههههه

اكيد قبل عرروس الساان حلووو بس زين ماانحااش بارض المعاارض بس شكلج تتحطيين وايد

----------


## ساره خالد

> لووول موقف محرج صدق صدق الباااارحه صارلي تتخيلون يالسه اقوله ابا اسير اسوي سوفت لايت لاني احس الليزر خرب ويهي يقولي هي الصراحه يبالج خاصه الشنب !!! حسيت ويهي تكسير من الخااااااااااااااطر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الشوق1

> لووول موقف محرج صدق صدق الباااارحه صارلي تتخيلون يالسه اقوله ابا اسير اسوي سوفت لايت لاني احس الليزر خرب ويهي يقولي هي الصراحه يبالج خاصه الشنب !!! حسيت ويهي تكسير من الخااااااااااااااطر


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

قمة ف التكسير بس عادي طنشي هههههههههههههههه

----------


## الشوق1

اممممممم تذكرت اختي اول ما ملجت هي وايد تستحي من ريلها مع انها ع فكرة ويها لووح 

كانت مكملة شهر 

ولا ما ادري شو استوى هي كانت شالة سويت و حطته يدام ريلها ع الطاولة وطبعا لابسة جعب وجان توخي عسب تحط السويت 
ولا الحبيبة اطيييح ع ورى طراااااااااخ ولا اطيح ف حضنه
طبعا مب متعمدة الفقيرة بس بسبة الجعب شطووله مليون متر الا تطول الحبيبة 

و عاد اخوي كان يالس يخبرنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخوي يبغي ايمع ويهه مب رايم وهو يشوف المنظهر الشنيع "ع قولته" و جان يظهر من المكان << خرج ولم يعد


و اختي تقولي عقب ها الطيحة بجمن يوم الريال تغير للأحسن هههههههههههههههه << رب ضارة نافعة 

اقولها ما استوى شي تقولين انطمي هههههههههههه احم احم صدق ملقوووفة خخخخخخخخخ 

اهم شي اخوي ستر عليها وهي خبرتني ههههههههههه اقولها يالله كل وحدة تتعمد تسوي ها الحركة

----------


## معلمة أطفال

من كثر المواقف المحرجه الوحده
ماتدري شنو تتذكر...
بس في موقف ابي اقوله لكم ولي رجعه
بعدين...
مره كنت زعلانه عند اهلي ثلاث اشهر
جان يدق يقول يبي يشوف بنتنا...
لمن وصل عند الباب دق قال خل تطلعلي البنت
خليتها تطلع قعد معاها بالسياره 
وشوي دق قال تعالي اخذيها (انا فهمت انه يبي 
يشوفني)
جان اتعدل واتسنع واطلع عند الباب وسويت نظام
اهوا مو هامني ههههه
ياتلي بنتي وردت حق ابوها تركض جان ارنق ابي 
امسكها جان يكفخني الباب على ويهي
ههههههههه
صعررت
جان اخمط البنت وادخلها واصك الباب واهوا ورا 
الباب ميت من الضحك...
الحين صارلي ٣ سنين وللحين يتذكر هالموقف

----------


## خواطر فتاة

موقف كنت عروس وقاعدة احاطة كريم على كل وجهى وموزعة البودرة قام ريلي من النوم اول كلمة كاسبر انتي تمنيت الارض تبلعنى

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

ههههههههههه آحلى ششي آلموآقفْ آلمحررجة و آلّي مآ ننسآهآ !!


ذكرتينيْ // حآضضرهـْ عررسْ و في العرس كآنْ آلمعرسْ (( ولد عميْ )) و آلعروسْ 
يقطعوؤن آلكيييكة هههههههههه و آنآ قآعدهـْ آطآلعهم و عييني ع الكييكة جآن الكيييييكة بكبرهآ تطيييييح ههههههههه و كآنت مآ شآء آلله 8 طوآبق >> خخخخ عيين مآ صلت عالنبيْ << بسسْ صدقووني قلت مآ شآء آلله هع شكلها من عيينْ وحدهـْ غييريْ  :Big Grin: 

و مررهـْ مرة ولد عموؤتيْ كآنت في الاششهرْ آلأخييرهـْ بآلحمل .. و كآنتْ حآلتهآ حآلةْ ههههههههههههه

جآنْ يقوؤلْ ريلهآ >> تشبهيين دب الباندآ << بسسْ صصدقْ زعلللت من آلخآطرْ  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 




وهـْ مررة وحدهْ من رفيجآتيْ كآنت آول زيارة لها مع ريلها .. يوؤم جآفهآ كآن مآسكة آلقهوة و آلدلة و آلششآء و هآلسسوآلف جآن نص القهوة تطيييح على كندووورته و عقب اسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستحت و آغمى علييها من آلزيييغة >> ربي حآفظهآ عرسست و عندهآ توآم  :Smile:

----------


## شيكي

> موقف كنت عروس وقاعدة احاطة كريم على كل وجهى وموزعة البودرة قام ريلي من النوم اول كلمة كاسبر انتي تمنيت الارض تبلعنى


ههههههههه والله ضحكت من خاطري كاسبر عاااد
الله يحفضج ويهنيج يااارب

----------


## Back 2 Home

ههههههههههه كملووو كملوووو

----------


## ام القرى

اول موقف الصارحه خطييييييير ياابو جسووووووووووووم

----------


## ساره خالد

> اممممممم تذكرت اختي اول ما ملجت هي وايد تستحي من ريلها مع انها ع فكرة ويها لووح 
> 
> كانت مكملة شهر 
> 
> ولا ما ادري شو استوى هي كانت شالة سويت و حطته يدام ريلها ع الطاولة وطبعا لابسة جعب وجان توخي عسب تحط السويت 
> ولا الحبيبة اطيييح ع ورى طراااااااااخ ولا اطيح ف حضنه
> طبعا مب متعمدة الفقيرة بس بسبة الجعب شطووله مليون متر الا تطول الحبيبة 
> 
> و عاد اخوي كان يالس يخبرنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...

----------


## ساره خالد

> من كثر المواقف المحرجه الوحده
> ماتدري شنو تتذكر...
> بس في موقف ابي اقوله لكم ولي رجعه
> بعدين...
> مره كنت زعلانه عند اهلي ثلاث اشهر
> جان يدق يقول يبي يشوف بنتنا...
> لمن وصل عند الباب دق قال خل تطلعلي البنت
> خليتها تطلع قعد معاها بالسياره 
> وشوي دق قال تعالي اخذيها (انا فهمت انه يبي 
> ...



قسم بالله ضحكتيني ههههههههههههههههههههه روعه ههههههههههههههههههاااااي

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووق

----------


## مـــــريم

بو جسووووم ههههههههه

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه












^^

----------


## كلـي شمـووخ

معلّمـه آطفآل . . هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههه ،
رآحت كشختج ع الفآظي ، الله يبعد عنكُم الزعل ^^

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ههههههههههه مواقفكم اتضحك

ما يحظرني شي حاليا
اذا تذكرت برجع ^^

----------


## ساره خالد

يلا نحن مستمرين

----------


## عيون المها2

> مشكوره بس ذكرتيني موقف للحين ذاكره
> قبل عرسي بيوم 
> العصر قالي قبل لا
> وديج الصالون ابي اوديج عند جدي بالمستشفى
> ورحت المستشفى تخيلو اول طلعه انا معاه
> والله طحت طيحه وهو بجنبي والله للحين موناسيها
> والمشكله والله وانا داخله المستشفى وانا طالعه بعد
> عاااااد يقولي سلامتج
> والله قبل فتره طحت بارض المعااااارض يقولي ماتشوفين عميه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه سوووووووولف 

الحين مايحضرني شي

لي عووووده ....

----------


## نانو

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## MEMOIR

هههههههه وينها بو جسووووم حبيت موقفها
اااااب ملقوفه

----------


## بدر البدو

ههههههههههههه

----------


## Roes

ههههههه ضحكتني والله 
مافيه اتذكر ابا ارقد ههههه باجر دوامات لي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## الريمــــ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
روووووووووووووعه 
أمــــــــــا المووووقف الأوووول هههههههه تحطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم الصرااحه هههه

----------


## افاهم

خلوني أنا بعد أقول موقف صار لي بأول إسبوع من زوجنا ....

فترة الصبح لزمت على ريلي إني أطبخ من إيدي مع إني طباخي كان موب لهناك الزين //// المهم /// الريال قال خلينا

نيييب من المطعم أحسن بعدج عروس و المطبخ لازمنة حاجات ناقصة و أنا الغبية إلا تاكل من إيدي اليوم """ 


الصراحة ما أدري شو ياني """ يمكن لأني كنت واثقة من عمري لأني بسوي شي زين و الله ما أدري شو اللي 

ضربني على راسي ///// المهم راحت المطبخ تميت ربع ساعة واقفة مكاني لأني ما أدري شو أسوي و دروت بادراج 

و غيره شفت وااااايد أشياء ناقصة .... ألحين شو أسوي ما أقدر أرد لأنه فشله و ما أعرف شو أسوي 


و المفاجأة طلعت الطبخة ::::::::: و هي:::::::::: \انزلو و شوفوا بس لا تظحكوا علي وااااااااايد

و المسكين كل بدون ما يقول شي و إلا مر على زوجنا كم شهر تم يقهر فيني و خبر أمي و للحين ,,,, الله كريم 


المهم الطبخة هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــي
































































































































































































































































بصل مقلي+ بطاطا مقلية و جبن ..... " هذا كان غذانا"



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

هههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


مواقفكم اكششششششششششن نتريا الباجييييين

----------


## افاهم

الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عائشة العوضي 
لووول موقف محرج صدق صدق الباااارحه صارلي تتخيلون يالسه اقوله ابا اسير اسوي سوفت لايت لاني احس الليزر خرب ويهي يقولي هي الصراحه يبالج خاصه الشنب !!! حسيت ويهي تكسير من الخااااااااااااااطر


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه و الله حلوة .........

----------


## أسرة الاحزان

ههههههههههه

تسلمووو ع المواقف الحلووه.. صدق ضحكت من الخاطر

الحين للاسف مايحضرني موقف .... لي عوده

^_^

----------


## ترآنيم القصيد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
آلله لآيبلينـآ بموآآقف تقفط جدآم ـآلريل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فلوري

قبل ما يرد البيت دشيت الكبت كنت منخشة ورى الجاكيتات 
دش الغرفة و سأل فلانة وينج 
ما رديت عليه 
جان يقوللي لو ما طلعتي بسير ازقر امي 
كانت الساعة 1 يمكن 
سمعت صوت باب الحمام ففكرت انه دش الحمام .. 
شويه و لا اسمع صوت امه اتقوله وينها وين سارت و تزقرني ..
جان اطلع من الكبت و انا قااااااااااافطة لاني كنت لابسة كورسيه سكسي بالقو 
و هي طالعتني و ابتسمت وطلعت و هو قاللي دوااج عشان ما اتعيدينها

----------


## ساره خالد

> خلوني أنا بعد أقول موقف صار لي بأول إسبوع من زوجنا ....
> 
> فترة الصبح لزمت على ريلي إني أطبخ من إيدي مع إني طباخي كان موب لهناك الزين //// المهم /// الريال قال خلينا
> 
> نيييب من المطعم أحسن بعدج عروس و المطبخ لازمنة حاجات ناقصة و أنا الغبية إلا تاكل من إيدي اليوم """ 
> 
> 
> الصراحة ما أدري شو ياني """ يمكن لأني كنت واثقة من عمري لأني بسوي شي زين و الله ما أدري شو اللي 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

> قبل ما يرد البيت دشيت الكبت كنت منخشة ورى الجاكيتات 
> دش الغرفة و سأل فلانة وينج 
> ما رديت عليه 
> جان يقوللي لو ما طلعتي بسير ازقر امي 
> كانت الساعة 1 يمكن 
> سمعت صوت باب الحمام ففكرت انه دش الحمام .. 
> شويه و لا اسمع صوت امه اتقوله وينها وين سارت و تزقرني ..
> جان اطلع من الكبت و انا قااااااااااافطة لاني كنت لابسة كورسيه سكسي بالقو 
> و هي طالعتني و ابتسمت وطلعت و هو قاللي دوااج عشان ما اتعيدينها



ههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااي قويه عمتج عاااد

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

up
up

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب

----------


## راعية الباش

ههههههههههههههه
وايد حلو موضوعج فديتج 
بس حسافه مومتذكره اي موقف
ان شالله لي رجعه لمن اتذكر

بس انتي ماقلتيلنا شنو الموقف اللي صارلج؟؟؟

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

أنا لي ماقف وايد محرجه ويا ريلي..
دايما يقولي ما اداني اشلج مكان لانج تحرجيني اهئ اهئ..
بس ما يحضرني شي اللحين امممممم يوم بذكر بقولكم..

----------


## C . D . F

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتنيِ والله يآحريمِ ..~  :Big Grin: 
الله يحفظكن لازوآجكنِ ككك

ويزرقني بالزوج الصآلحِ يآآربِ ..~

----------


## الورد1988

موفقين

----------


## نقنوقة

شو السالفة ..؟!
منو هاه بو جسوم هههههههههـ؟!!!!!

----------


## دلووعتهم

لووووووووووووووووول

----------


## مغربية راك

انا عندي موقف ما ظنتي في اقوى منه ههههههه الله يسلمكن خالتي كان عندهم ضيوف بالبيت عسب يخطبوها وهي ما كانت تدري عالعموم الاخت كانت بالحمام عزكن الله وكانت لابسه تنوره طويله لين تحت انزين اطلعت من الحمام ويحليلها سارت تسلم على الضيوف ادخلت الصاله ولفت على اليميع تسلم والمصيبه وقمة الاحراج انها التنوره عقب الحمام ما ادري كيف كانت مرفوعه من ورا وما حست ولا احد شافها عسب ينبهونها الا عقب ما ادخلت الصاله ويا احليلها ما تدري عن شي والضيوف شافوا كل شي من ورا ههههههه المساكين ياو يشوف ويها شافوا شي ثاني اشردوا عقب الفضيحه وخالتي يومين ساجنه عمرها بدارها من الفشيله بس المستغربه منه كيف ما حست انه تنورتها مرفوعه ما ادري هههههه الحين معرسه وعندها ولد الله يحفظهم انشالله

----------


## ألو999

للرفع

----------


## um theyab

موفقين
لا اله الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## حياتي انجاز

مرة افتشلت فشلة كنت في الحمام و نسيت اصكر الباب تخيلوا فتح الباب و انا ... فضيحة بس انا طلعت و ما علقت و لا كأن شي استوى حتى هو ما علق و مرت السالفة

----------


## حياتي انجاز

هيه تذكرت موقف ثاني مرة اونه يايه امدح ريلي جان اقوله كل رياييل الدنيا ما تسوى ظفرهم جان يطالعني و هو مستغرب و انا ما ادري شو السالفة جان يعيدلي الجملة و عقب فطت من الضحك و قلتله والله مب قصدي و ضحك

----------


## my best life

=Dهُُُُهٌٌٌهٌهْهٌُهُِهٌهِ =Dهُُُُهٌٌٌهٌهْهٌُهُِهٌهِ=D =D هَ???ِہِِهَ???ِہهَ???ِہهَ???ِہهَ???ِہهَ???ِہِِ =D =D هَ???ِہِِهَ???ِہهَ???ِہهَ???ِہهَ???ِہهَ???ِہِِ =D

----------


## جرح وحداوي

هاهاهاه..كلة صووب وبوجسووم صووب لووول..

ربي يحفظكم ياارب..

انا ملقوووووووفة ...

----------


## طير الود

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ضحكتوني وانا مافيه ضحكه*

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> الله يحيج ويعز غاااليج يشرفني اكووون اول وحده ارد على موضوووعج المميز؟؟؟ والله شكثر في مواااقف مع زوجي اولهم مره كنت شبعااانه وكل شوي اترع بصووت خفيف سبحان الله مر زوجي من جداامي جان اترع بصووت عالي انحرجت شي موطبيعي جان يقولي اقعددددددددددددددددددد يابوجسوووم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه والله اني نقعت ضحك

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الصراحه المواقف عجييبه هههههههههههههههههه
انا الحمدلله لين الحين ما صار شيء قوي بعدنا مالجين

بس مره كنا قاعدين عدال بعض يعني وجي تقدرون تقولون جو رمانسي وهدوء ولا بطني يطلع اصوات والصوت واضح،، انا كنت ارعص بطني عشان مايطلع ههههههه بس البطن فيه نذاله ،، لما اكون بروحي مايصير جي  :12 (46): 

والمواقف المحرجه الثانيه في المطعم دوم تصير معاي لما احاول اطعمه وسخته مرتين في ويهه وكم مره كنت بطيح الاكل على كندورته  :EEK!:  

ومره بعد كنت بطعمه من طبقي طاحت قطعة الدياي ع الطاوله ، جان اشل قطعة ثانيه كانت اخر قطعه بعد طاحت ع الطاوله  :EEK!:  جان اشل القطعتين واحطهم بصحنه هههههههههه

----------


## **أم غزلان**

لول مواقف روعه 

مايحضرني شي الحين 

اذا تذكرت بخبركم لول مع العلم ريلي قريض درجه اولى 

24 ساعه يحط عليه خخخخخ

----------


## أحلى عيون 18

فوووووووق

----------


## نقنوقة

> انا عندي موقف ما ظنتي في اقوى منه ههههههه الله يسلمكن خالتي كان عندهم ضيوف بالبيت عسب يخطبوها وهي ما كانت تدري عالعموم الاخت كانت بالحمام عزكن الله وكانت لابسه تنوره طويله لين تحت انزين اطلعت من الحمام ويحليلها سارت تسلم على الضيوف ادخلت الصاله ولفت على اليميع تسلم والمصيبه وقمة الاحراج انها التنوره عقب الحمام ما ادري كيف كانت مرفوعه من ورا وما حست ولا احد شافها عسب ينبهونها الا عقب ما ادخلت الصاله ويا احليلها ما تدري عن شي والضيوف شافوا كل شي من ورا ههههههه المساكين ياو يشوف ويها شافوا شي ثاني اشردوا عقب الفضيحه وخالتي يومين ساجنه عمرها بدارها من الفشيله بس المستغربه منه كيف ما حست انه تنورتها مرفوعه ما ادري هههههه الحين معرسه وعندها ولد الله يحفظهم انشالله


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واااااااااااااي بطني 

اللهم لاشماته الصراحة هههههههههههههههههههههههههـ

----------


## مهاري المهيري

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حدها تضحك مواقفكم


اذكر يوم عرسي بعد مابدلت فستان العرس ولبست القميص جلست بالصاله عاد حدي واصله من التسريحه معورتني في راسي

المهم قلت عن اذنك واروح الغرفه واقفل الباب علي وافتحها طبعا طولت الا يطق الباب وينج جان افتح الباب 

واحرك شعري بدلع مو جذي احلى خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ جان استوعب اني جبت العيد خخخخخخخخخخخ

هو ماااااااااااات ضحك ولي يومكم يقولي مو جذي احلى خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## افاهم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و الله نقعدت من الضحك هههههههههههه 

مواقفكم مرة خطيييييييييييييييييرة

----------


## حياة الفارسة

Thanks 
Uuuuuuuup

----------


## @شوق@

> الله يحيج ويعز غاااليج يشرفني اكووون اول وحده ارد على موضوووعج المميز؟؟؟ والله شكثر في مواااقف مع زوجي اولهم مره كنت شبعااانه وكل شوي اترع بصووت خفيف سبحان الله مر زوجي من جداامي جان اترع بصووت عالي انحرجت شي موطبيعي جان يقولي اقعددددددددددددددددددد يابوجسوووم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





> مشكوره بس ذكرتيني موقف للحين ذاكره
> قبل عرسي بيوم 
> العصر قالي قبل لا
> وديج الصالون ابي اوديج عند جدي بالمستشفى
> ورحت المستشفى تخيلو اول طلعه انا معاه
> والله طحت طيحه وهو بجنبي والله للحين موناسيها
> والمشكله والله وانا داخله المستشفى وانا طالعه بعد
> عاااااد يقولي سلامتج
> والله قبل فتره طحت بارض المعااااارض يقولي ماتشوفين عميه
> ...

----------


## حرم الخليفي

ههههههههههههه

انا مره ريلي قالي بدت الوروود تطلع >> على شنبي ههههههههههههههههههههه
جدام عمتي ام ريلي >< جان تقوله عمتي ورود شو؟ جان يقولها تفحصي ويه حرمتي وبتشوفين حديقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حمــده

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مره ريلي قالي بدت الوروود تطلع >> على شنبي ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جدام عمتي ام ريلي >< جان تقوله عمتي ورود شو؟ جان يقولها تفحصي ويه حرمتي وبتشوفين حديقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



مت من الضحك كككككككككككككككك

----------


## منيـــره

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## نجمة الفجيرة

هههههههههههههههه والله مواقفكم تموت من الضحك

الحين انتي ساره خالد فاتحه الموضوع المفروض انتي اول وحده تكتبين الموقف

الحمدلله انا ما عندي مواقف مع ابو الشباب<<< خلوه اول شي ايي 

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

مره كنا سايرين بتزا هت نتعشا اول مرة نسير..

طلبنا بيتزا ومعكرونه .. 

المهم كنت ما اعرف استخدم الشوكه وسكين... بدوو شو نسوي ههههههه

حطو صحن البيتزا والمعكرونه بدينا ناكل فأنا اطالع ريلي شفته يقطع البيتزا وياكلها بشوكه..

عاد خوزووو عني قلت حتى انا بسوي نفسه واحط السكين عالبيتزا كانت يابسه شوي.. 

وتنطر البيتزا واطيح فصحن ريلي وسويت قرقعه في الصحن بالخواشيق .. بذبح ما بقص بيتزاا ههههههه

المهم جان يطالعني ريلي من الفشله ما اعرفت شو بقول تميييييت اضحك قلتله كلها حاطتنها حقك هههههههههه..

تم يهز راسه فشلته جداام الناس...


وبعد صارلي موقف فشله بالقوو..

كنا مسافرين سوريا .. زين لا تخبرون حد تراني من الفشله ما طريته.. بس حقكم هههههه

كنا في غرفة النوم ريلي يالس تحت وفاج الشنطه يرتب الهدايه فيها... عاد انا كنت سايره بلبس بجامة النوم وبيي ارتب وياه..

عااااد شوفو الهيازه قلت ما اروم اوصل اللين الحمام اتبدل ..

الحمام كان بأخر الممر..

المهم طلعت من الغرفة وقفت عند طرف الممر بتلبس ههههههههه لا تضحكون.

اتلبست بسرعه القميص والبنطلون...

ودخلت الغرفه عاااادي موب مستوي شي...

قالي ريلي وين تلبستي قلتله ليش؟؟؟

قال شفت كل شي لأن الباب مال الغرفه عاكس هههههههههههه

افتشلت وتميت اضاربه واجلب في الحجرة من الفشله زين ما دقيت براسي على اليدار..

تعرفون ليش؟؟؟
























لاني ما كنت لابس تحت البنطلون هاااااا............... اكيد فهمتو.. بس لا حد يضحك.

----------


## اناناسة

*فطستووووووووووووووووني والله هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*تصدقين سارونه انا اول ما حطيتي الموضوع حبيت اتشارك بس رصيييت مخي ما ن تذكرت شئ* 

*و الحين تذكرت موقف بس ما يضحك وايد  و السالفه مب وااااااااااااااااااااايد قديمه !* 

*مرة فكرت شو اسوي اغير اللوك شوية و اخليه ينبهر فيني ؟؟؟!!!* 
*يقول واااااااااااااااو شو هالحرمه اللي عندي كل مرة تغير لوكها !!!* 

 :13 (37):  

*فكرت و فكرت و فكرت لين ما وصلت للوك يديد عليه*  

 :12 (29):  



*رحت و لبست شورت جينز قصيييييييير*  

** 


*مع بودي اصفر كات و لبست بوت طويل شرات كابوي و تمكيجت خفيف و شعر ويفي و*  

*بكل ثقه* 
*نزلت عنده تحت و يشوف مباراة* 



*كنت مستحيه و خايفه الريال من كثر ينبهر فيني يغمى عليه*  
*المهم توكلت على الله و بكل ثقه و دلع دخلت و انا اتطالعه و ابتسم*  

** 
*الا يتطالعني و فج حلجه*  

*تم يتطااالع باستغرااااب مب عارف شو يقووول* 
*و انا على بالي متخبل فيني* 



*شويه و ضحك بصوت خفيف*  
*انا بصراحه انحرجت و استحيت و احمريت و ما عرفت شو اسوي !!!* 

 :44 (38):  
*تميت واقفه اتطالعه و ابتسم*  

*و فجاااااة من الاحراج*  
*طلعت ايدي سويت شرات مسدس مال كابويه و اسوي* 
*تشيو تشيو اوني اطلق عليه رصاص ههههه* 

*الريال خلااااااااااااااااااااص ما قدر يمسك عمره*  

*و تم يضحك بصوووت عااااااااااااااااااالي و انا من* 
*الاحراج شررررررررردت* 
*فوق و بدلت و كل ما ذكرني ما رديت عليه اوني زعلانه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*و ما رضيت الا يوم جاني و راضاني و قال هو بس استغرب من فكرتي العبقريه لوووول*

----------


## ساره خالد

> هههههههههههههههه والله مواقفكم تموت من الضحك
> 
> الحين انتي ساره خالد فاتحه الموضوع المفروض انتي اول وحده تكتبين الموقف
> 
> الحمدلله انا ما عندي مواقف مع ابو الشباب<<< خلوه اول شي ايي 
> 
> يسلمو على الطرح


ههههههههههه تراني من امس ابا اذكر موقف مب محصله ابدااااااا

----------


## نقنوقة

> مره كنا سايرين بتزا هت نتعشا اول مرة نسير..
> 
> طلبنا بيتزا ومعكرونه .. 
> 
> المهم كنت ما اعرف استخدم الشوكه وسكين... بدوو شو نسوي ههههههه
> 
> حطو صحن البيتزا والمعكرونه بدينا ناكل فأنا اطالع ريلي شفته يقطع البيتزا وياكلها بشوكه..
> 
> عاد خوزووو عني قلت حتى انا بسوي نفسه واحط السكين عالبيتزا كانت يابسه شوي.. 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
هلكتيني من الضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمدلله بروحي فالبيت

----------


## ساره خالد

> *فطستووووووووووووووووني والله هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *تصدقين سارونه انا اول ما حطيتي الموضوع حبيت اتشارك بس رصيييت مخي ما ن تذكرت شئ* 
> 
> *و الحين تذكرت موقف بس ما يضحك وايد  و السالفه مب وااااااااااااااااااااايد قديمه !* 
> 
> *مرة فكرت شو اسوي اغير اللوك شوية و اخليه ينبهر فيني ؟؟؟!!!* 
> *يقول واااااااااااااااو شو هالحرمه اللي عندي كل مرة تغير لوكها !!!* 
> 
>  
> ...




هههههههههههه عيبتني الفكرة

----------


## ساره خالد

> مره كنا سايرين بتزا هت نتعشا اول مرة نسير..
> 
> طلبنا بيتزا ومعكرونه .. 
> 
> المهم كنت ما اعرف استخدم الشوكه وسكين... بدوو شو نسوي ههههههه
> 
> حطو صحن البيتزا والمعكرونه بدينا ناكل فأنا اطالع ريلي شفته يقطع البيتزا وياكلها بشوكه..
> 
> عاد خوزووو عني قلت حتى انا بسوي نفسه واحط السكين عالبيتزا كانت يابسه شوي.. 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه موتيني من الضحك حبوووووووووووبه ههههههههههههه

----------


## xto0otahx

اناا اوول ماعرست ماكنت اعرف اطبخ ابداا المهم اوول وجبه سويتهاا كانت معكرووونه سووداا بس مب واايد سووداا تنأكل وجلييله اوول ماجاافهاا يبي يطييب خااطري وماايفسلني وكلا منهاا شووي خخخخخخخخخخخ وبعديين تعلمت هع

الموقف الثااني هههههههه اممم اوول ماعرست كنت استحي آكل قداامه يقوول كلي اقوول لاا مابي شي المهم هذا كاان 3 يوم عرس بعد ماخلصناا حفلتناا وكاايوم طويل المهم طلبت من المطعم وياالسه آآكل من الخااطر انا وخوااته كوول مانستحي من بعض شوو سووت النذله اخته صوورتني واناا آآآكل فااتجه حلجي شبر ونص وتصوور واناا ماادري ويووم خلصت اكل وصل الحبييب الاا واخته تقوول تعاال شووفهاا وهي تااكل ؟؟ واناا ويهيي قاافط اقوول مااعلييه شغلج بعدييين وهوو يظحكككككككككككككك يقوول اناا اقوولهاا تااكل وهي مااتطيييع واتاا قااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافطه ><

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووق

----------


## إنسانة شاعرية

ههههههههههه .. ذبحتوني من الضحك .. وانا فالدوام .. المشكلة مكتبي مفتوح ع المكاتب الثانية وع الزوار .. والكل يشوفني ومستغربين وانا ميته ضحك .. هههههههه خاطرهم ايون يمسكون اللابتوب ويشوفون شو اللي يضحكني هههههه .. آخر شي رئيس قسم الحسابات الشايب .. مل وهو يشوفني اضحك ههههه جان ايي لين عندي وانا ميته ضحك ويلف اللابتوب هههههه ويشوف .. هههههه ..بس مافهم شو السالفة هههههه شكله بيخصم علي راتب يوم كامل ههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

> ههههههههههه .. ذبحتوني من الضحك .. وانا فالدوام .. المشكلة مكتبي مفتوح ع المكاتب الثانية وع الزوار .. والكل يشوفني ومستغرب وانا ميته ضحك .. هههههههه خاطرهم ايون يمسكون اللابتوب ويشوفون شو اللي يضحكني هههههه .. آخر شي رئيس قسم الحسابات الشايب .. مل وهو يشوفني اضحك ههههه جان ايي لين عندي وانا ميته ضحك ويلف اللابتوب هههههه ويشوف .. هههههه .


قولي له سوووووالف حريم خخخخ

----------


## خجـِل النوآعس

> *فطستووووووووووووووووني والله هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *تصدقين سارونه انا اول ما حطيتي الموضوع حبيت اتشارك بس رصيييت مخي ما ن تذكرت شئ* 
> 
> *و الحين تذكرت موقف بس ما يضحك وايد  و السالفه مب وااااااااااااااااااااايد قديمه !* 
> 
> *مرة فكرت شو اسوي اغير اللوك شوية و اخليه ينبهر فيني ؟؟؟!!!* 
> *يقول واااااااااااااااو شو هالحرمه اللي عندي كل مرة تغير لوكها !!!* 
> 
>  
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
آتخيل المنظــرر ههههههههههههه

----------


## حلمي ضايع

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خولة الحمادي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هـ ..

مواااااااااااااااااااااااقفكككم لا تحسسد عليها .. ^^ 

كل موووقف بطريييييييقه وبطراااااز عااالمي .. هع هع ..

الله لا اييب هاليووم الي اتقفط فيه من بعلي العزيييز ..


يحلييله بعده ما وصصل ..

----------


## اناناسة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> آتخيل المنظــرر ههههههههههههه


 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## ساره خالد

فوووووق

----------


## العوايل

هههههههههههههههههه قسم باالله ميته من الضحك حتى عيالي يحليلهم يطالعوني ومب عارفين شو السالفةههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

اب
اب
اب
اب

----------


## فديتني نونو

اوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه وربي ياسه ظحك فالغرفه اروحي هههههههههههههه جني خبله مواقفكم فللللللله حلللللللللللللللوه يلا يلا يلا نبا اكثثثثثثثثثر

----------


## أم نهيـان

عاد انا اللي الموقف اللي ريلي كل يومين يضحك علية فيه .. مرة كنا سايرين سنتر بوينت .. و فالباركنات حذالنا سيارة تشابه سيارتنا .. ريلي قال سيري تشري ومن تخلصين إظهري أنا بترياج .. قومي يا أم نهيان واركبي السيارة الثانية بالغلــــــــــــط .. الحمد لله الحمدلله محد فيها غير الشغالة ..

----------


## أم نهيـان

عيبتني سالفة البيتزا .. خس الله ابليسج يا تجورة .. ههههههههههههه والله ضحكت من قلبي ..

----------


## ساره خالد

ام نيهااان استوتلي نفس موقفج 
ههههههههههه بس الحمدالله كانت حرمه تسوق ههههههههههههه عقب ما يلست استوعب الموضوع انا ويييين

----------


## ام ذياااب

ذاك اليوم كانت خالوه مسافره .. ف بتنا في حجرتها انا وريلي .. المهم قاعدين نسولف ونضحك .. وشوي .. الا وصوت اذان على التلفزيون ( كانت تقريبا الساعه عشر او 11) .. وصورة الكعبه .. جان اطلع من الحجره واصاااارخ ..
" *والله ما اباات فيها " ..
" والله ما ارد ألها "
ريلي فديته خاف .. يقولي ..
شو فيج ؟!! .. شو فيج ؟!!
ف قلتله ..
ين فالحجره .. والله ما اباات فيها ..
فيها ين .. مابا مابا ..،
وقعد يضضضضحك عليه ..
عصبت عليه .. ليش تضحك ؟!!
*قالي .. يالعبيطه هاذا مبرمج على ساعه معينه يأذن ..
شان اقففففط >.<
قلتله انزين شو دراني >> انزين ياخي ما صبرتي عشان يفهمج الريال >.<

بس ماقصر الاخ .. فضحني عند خالوه .. خبرها السالفه كاامله ..

و كل ما نيلس وياها فالحجره وياذن التلفزيون يطالعني و يضحك >> ذلنــي .، صح ؟!

----------


## نخوبه

*ههههههههههههه
اسميكن تووووووحفه 

*

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

مواقفكن طــر ههههه ><"

----------


## القلب 2009

مواقفكم تموت من الضحك

انا مرة كنت مربية

وعندي توم ماشاء الله 

وتكرمون دخلت الحمام علشان ابدل البامبرز بتاعي

واسمع واحد من اليهال يصيح 

جان اتغسل بسرعه وابدل واطلع 

وبو اشباب دخل الحمام عقبي

ولما طلع 

قالي مسوية لي ساندويشة كاتشاب مثلا بالحمام 

تفشلت من السرعة مافريتها

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بطني فطست من الضحك والله اني هلكت رغم اليوم الجو ما يساعد للضحك

تسلم اياديكم يا جماعه لاني ضحكت من الخاطر بالذات ام ساندويشه كاتشاب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه


ملقوووفه ماره

----------


## أم تمنى

:Smile:  الله يسعدكم ي رب

----------


## أم غالي

فووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

:Big Grin: 

هلكتوني من الضحك آخر الليل

انوسه شكلي بطبق حركتج في المستقبل  :Big Grin:

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه


واااااااي بطني ميته ظحك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ




عاد انا برز فيسي وبقولكم موقف صارلي ويا اخوي مع اني عزابيه هع هع هع 


كنت سايره كارفور المارينا واخوي وقف السياره بالباركنات اللي تحت 

وقالي نزلي بترياج وصلني صوب الباب قال انزلي وبيوقف سيارته بالباركنات 


وانا متغشيه 

نزلت وتبضعت وخلصت وطالع من كارفور شايله غريظاتي ومتغشيه ومن بعيد اطالع على سيارة اخوي ومب حافظه الرقم 

خخخخخ


بس كنت استخدم قدراتي في اني اعرف اميز سيارة ابوي من بين مليون سياره فقلت اخوي بعد بميز سيارته من بين كل السيارات نياهاهاهاااااااي خخخ


جان اجوف سياره شرى مالت اخوي بالظبط قلت هذا هو طع وين موقف بعيد وتميت اسبه طول الدرب لين ماوصلت للسياره 

وفجيت الباب اللي يدام ودخلت وحطيت الغريظات عريولي وتميت اتحرطم بعدني واقوله ليش موقف بعيد ها خليتني مشيت كل هذا حشى 

وتوني برفع غشوتي عسب ابند الباب الا انتبه ان محد رد عليه خخخخ من عادة اخوي انه يتحرطم ويرد خخخخ 


الا اطالع جمبي شوي شيو احصل واحد مبقق عيونه وفاج حلجه وميود الفون عاذنه وربي شكله يمووووووووووووووووت ظحككككككككككككككككككككككككك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

عاد بهالوقت انا مارمت اظحك شليت قشي وطيران برع وسكرت الباب بالقووووو 


ومب عارفه وين اروح من الفشله 

الا احصل اخوي واقف ييييييييظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظظحك تمنيت اني ادفنه هالحزه وهو يظحك 


يوم دشيت السياره قالي شفتج يوم رحتي وكنت قاعد ااشر لج ماجفتيني ويوم دخلتي السياره توني ياي عندج الا اشفج ظهرتي خخخخخخخخخخخ

وتميت صاخه طول الدرب بس الي اتخيله شكل الريال اللي مبطل عيونه وحلجه خخخخخخخخخخخ 
واظحك 

ويم رديت البيت مت ظحححححححححححححححححححك 

ومت على نفسي ظحك لن كنت اتحرطم ومظايجه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## TechnoGirl

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله انكم تحفة 

خص الكاوبوي... ما ادري ليش تذكرت ربيعتي.. راعية هالحركات بعد.. 

عندي موقف مضحك وقوي.. بس للاسف ما ينقال هني هههههههههه.. 
بس لو تذكرت شيء ثاني حلو بييكم .. 

Keep it up girls

----------


## romansia2007

ههههههههههههههههه

صدق مواقف اتموت من الضحك ... 


اممممم بخبركن بموقف صارلي مع ريلي ... 
وانا في ولادتي الاولى كنت اباه يكون معاي لعدة اسباب اولاً لانها ولادتي الاولى وما عندي احد امي متوفيه وانا البنوتة الوحيده يعني ماعندي خوات ..واستحيت اخبر حد ....  :Frown: 

المهم .. الوحده يوم اتربي اول مرة اطول ... انزييييييين اتعرفون قناع الاوكسجين عطوني اياه عسبت اول ما احس بألم استخدم هالقناع عسب يخفف الالم .. وطول الوقت ريلي يالس يمي ويشوف .. وكنا ابروحنا لان الممرضه طلعت برع ..وقال ليش ما اجرب استنشق الاوكسجين من هالقناع وشله عني واستخدمة ...تخيلوو في نفس اللحظة ياني الالم واقول لريلي عطني قناع الاوكسجين المسكين دوخ ومب عارف وين يحطه مرة على راسي ومره على خدي وتم يقول دوخت هههههههه وانا اصيح من الالم ... بعدها بخمس دقايق صحصح هههه ...

----------


## نقنوقة

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدق مواقف اتموت من الضحك ... 
> 
> 
> اممممم بخبركن بموقف صارلي مع ريلي ... 
> وانا في ولادتي الاولى كنت اباه يكون معاي لعدة اسباب اولاً لانها ولادتي الاولى وما عندي احد امي متوفيه وانا البنوتة الوحيده يعني ماعندي خوات ..واستحيت اخبر حد .... 
> 
> المهم .. الوحده يوم اتربي اول مرة اطول ... انزييييييين اتعرفون قناع الاوكسجين عطوني اياه عسبت اول ما احس بألم استخدم هالقناع عسب يخفف الالم .. وطول الوقت ريلي يالس يمي ويشوف .. وكنا ابروحنا لان الممرضه طلعت برع ..وقال ليش ما اجرب استنشق الاوكسجين من هالقناع وشله عني واستخدمة ...تخيلوو في نفس اللحظة ياني الالم واقول لريلي عطني قناع الاوكسجين المسكين دوخ ومب عارف وين يحطه مرة على راسي ومره على خدي وتم يقول دوخت هههههههه وانا اصيح من الالم ... بعدها بخمس دقايق صحصح هههه ...


ماشاء الله على ريلج متفيج ههـ
..
ذكرتيني بذيك اللحظات  :Frown: 
..
الله يشفي بنتج فديت روحها .. اللهم آمين

----------


## نم نم مي

السلام عليكم ..

لا إله إلا الله ..



بــــــــــــــاركــ الله فيكن اسميني من أصبحت وانا اضحــــــــكـ .. 

الله يجمعني وياكن في جنــات الخلد ..

----------


## راعية مواجيب

موقفي انا ولا كل المواقف زوجي وحليله من النوع الهادي وما يخصه بشي المهم الطرحة كانت على راسي كأنها جبل قلت له بدلع ممكن تساعدني ويا ليتني ما تكلمت شال الطرحة مع راسي والله ان دمعت عيني بقيت اصيح 
هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## دلع الرمس

كملوووا ونااااسه

----------


## فخاري

هههههههه مواقف تضحك

إذا تذكرت موقف بكتبه

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووووووووق

----------


## ساره خالد

يلا يااا حريماااات نبغي نضحك ونستاانس وننسى الهم والزعل يلااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عيوز مخترشة1

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله مواقف عجيبة وانا يالسة ف الكلااس ومب قادرة امسك عمري والمس عينها علي..لووووووول

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


 :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## كستنة

الللله ونااااااااااااااااسة سوالفكم

لما بتذكر شي برجع

----------


## sahoora

ههههه حلوه مواقفكم والله

كملوا خلونا نضحك ونستانس

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

تذكرت موقف بعد صارلي يوم ربيت بأول بنوته..

كان ريلي وخواته يايين يزوروني في المستشفى..

المهم كانوا يين العصر ويلسواا اللين عقب المغرب..

فأنا استأذنت منهم عشان اروح الحمام الله يعزكم..

يوم طلعت من الحمام جان ألقى ريلي منسدح على السرير .. وحليله كان صدق تعبان طالع من الدوام ولا رقد على طول يا عندي..

فضحكت وخواته يضحكن عليه سرت ويلست على الكرسي..

شوي دخلت علينا السستر كانت داشه مسرعه تبى تقولي شي..

جان تتفجأ يوم شافت ريلي على السرير متمدد جنه مربي هههههههههه..

تمت تضحك بشكل هستيري وطلعت على طول من الغرفه..

حتى ما قالت شو تبى.. :12 (34): 

ونحن كل واحد يطالع الثاني ويضحك ...

إللا ريلي وحليله كانت علامات الفشله على ويه .. لا ويقول شو بلاها هذي!!!

قلتله تروعت يوم شافتك... شكلك غلط وانت عسرير المرابي هههههههههه :12 (17):

----------


## Miss Sam

والله الموضوع حلو ومواقفكم أحلى  :Smile:  

أنا أذكر في شهر العسل مسافرين أنا وريلي ماليزيا

كنا فمزرعة التماسيح وأنا كنت ميته رعب وماأبي أروح بس ريلي معزم

المهم انا واقفه اصور ريلي وفي وراي حقل تماسيح مغظاي بسياج 

والا فجأه اسمع صوت مثل زئير الأسد وانقز من مكاني واتخرطف بغيت اطيح مرتين واركض

والله كان موقف تحفه ريلي قعد يضحك يوم كامل يقولي تبي تشردين عنهم تنقزين عندهم 




اذا تذكرت شي بعد فالكم طيب

----------


## reemreem12

سبحان الله وبحمده .سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده .سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده .سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده .سبحان الله العظيم
سبحان الله وبحمده .سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## روبي باربي

ههههههههههههههههههه روعه كملووووا

----------


## متيمة أبي

فوووووووووق

----------


## sahoora

Up

uP

Up

uP

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

ههههههههههههه اناناسه جتلني من الضحك.. كله في كوووم ويوم طلعت صوت المسدس في كووووم ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## افاهم

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


و الله ضحك مووووووووووووت حسبي الله عليكم ..........................

----------


## om-alward

كافي كااااافي بموت من الضحك هههههههه الله يسعدكم ضحكتوناو الله

----------


## ريلي حياتي

هههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع فنتك
عاد انا يوم العرس كنت ابغي اكل ريلي
من كيك العرس
كل ما اشيل قطعة بأكله اطيح القطعة
أخر شي مسك ايدي ودخلت قطعة الكيك في حلجه
طبعا انا من كثر ما كنت مستحية ما كنت اطالعه 
كنت بس امد ايده صوبه هههههههه
ولليوم يذلني ع الموقف 
يقول انتي ما كنتي تبغيني تأكليني الكيك
ه
ههههههه
عاد تخيلو الأهل وكل واحد يضحك بصوب

اشكرج ع الطرح

----------


## قطرة حب

مواقفكم عجيييبه ^____^

انااا ما اذكررر موواقف محرجه صارتلي وياه خخخ ><"

----------


## ~..أم الدويس..~

> *فطستووووووووووووووووني والله هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *تصدقين سارونه انا اول ما حطيتي الموضوع حبيت اتشارك بس رصيييت مخي ما ن تذكرت شئ* 
> 
> *و الحين تذكرت موقف بس ما يضحك وايد  و السالفه مب وااااااااااااااااااااايد قديمه !* 
> 
> *مرة فكرت شو اسوي اغير اللوك شوية و اخليه ينبهر فيني ؟؟؟!!!* 
> *يقول واااااااااااااااو شو هالحرمه اللي عندي كل مرة تغير لوكها !!!* 
> 
>  
> ...


كلـــــــــــــه كوووووووووووم والتشيوو تشيووو كوم ثاني .... ههههههههههههه

الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم

----------


## عروس العيم

انا مت من الضحك عيوني دمعت 

مواااقفكم ولا احلى 

كملوووا نتريا المعرسات 
ملقووفة بعدني ^_^

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

اااااااااااااااااااااه يا بطني يعورني بسسسسسسسس
بسالج اناناسه انا ما فهمت ليش ضحك ريلج ؟؟؟؟ غريبه من لبسج يعني

----------


## ساره خالد

فوووووووووووووق

----------


## فنون الحب

ههههههههههه

موقف الجوهرة ضحكتني هههه

واناناسة حلوة الفكرة ههههههه

كملو كملو دخيلكم

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

خخخخ لالا ماتخيل البس نفس هالجينز



لوووووووووول
ان تذكرت شي بكتب لول برب

----------


## عليا القمر23

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدق مواقف اتموت من الضحك ... 
> 
> 
> اممممم بخبركن بموقف صارلي مع ريلي ... 
> وانا في ولادتي الاولى كنت اباه يكون معاي لعدة اسباب اولاً لانها ولادتي الاولى وما عندي احد امي متوفيه وانا البنوتة الوحيده يعني ماعندي خوات ..واستحيت اخبر حد .... 
> 
> المهم .. الوحده يوم اتربي اول مرة اطول ... انزييييييين اتعرفون قناع الاوكسجين عطوني اياه عسبت اول ما احس بألم استخدم هالقناع عسب يخفف الالم .. وطول الوقت ريلي يالس يمي ويشوف .. وكنا ابروحنا لان الممرضه طلعت برع ..وقال ليش ما اجرب استنشق الاوكسجين من هالقناع وشله عني واستخدمة ...تخيلوو في نفس اللحظة ياني الالم واقول لريلي عطني قناع الاوكسجين المسكين دوخ ومب عارف وين يحطه مرة على راسي ومره على خدي وتم يقول دوخت هههههههه وانا اصيح من الالم ... بعدها بخمس دقايق صحصح هههه ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الصراحه ريلج عجيب 

الله يشفي بنتج فديتج  :Smile: 




> والله الموضوع حلو ومواقفكم أحلى  
> 
> أنا أذكر في شهر العسل مسافرين أنا وريلي ماليزيا
> 
> كنا فمزرعة التماسيح وأنا كنت ميته رعب وماأبي أروح بس ريلي معزم
> 
> المهم انا واقفه اصور ريلي وفي وراي حقل تماسيح مغظاي بسياج 
> 
> والا فجأه اسمع صوت مثل زئير الأسد وانقز من مكاني واتخرطف بغيت اطيح مرتين واركض
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله موقفكم فله الصراحه

----------


## مرت المحامي

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مره ريلي قالي بدت الوروود تطلع >> على شنبي ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جدام عمتي ام ريلي >< جان تقوله عمتي ورود شو؟ جان يقولها تفحصي ويه حرمتي وبتشوفين حديقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اخ بطني انطريت من مواقفكم 
اميوده الاي فون وملحفه ويهي وميوده حلجي عن اضحك بصوت عالي والا الشبريه تتخضخض ريلي شل اللحاف و . .. . .مشفر . . . . وعقب كمل رقاده !! اتوقعت بيسحب الفون عني؟

مره بالغلط قلت حق ريلي ودني الحلاق بدال الصالون! شسوي كله عندي اولاد 
عاد يله شو بيسكته والله ليعايرني سنه جان يقولي ليش بشللج بالمكينه بس اهم شي الزلف بحددلج اياه هههههعه

ومره الصبح ريلي كان مستعيل فخذ الروب ماله (بشت المحامين )وفره فالسياره يقول يوم دشيت قاعة المحكمه أبا البسه الا ويطيح هافه من داخل الروب لا وعليه سبونج بوب ويقول اتفشلت و ربيعه ميت ضحك عاد ربيعه شال شنطته فريلي شات الهاف صوبه قاله خشه فشنطتك يوم قالي السالفه نقعععت من الضحك قتله اشوه هافك مب هافي البو . . . . . .!!!

و واااايد مواقف حصلت معاه لكن عيب ما يستوي اقول ههههه 
اسميه ريلج نكوتي عرفيه على ريلي ينفعون ربع

----------


## مرت المحامي

صح انوسه ريلج ليش ضحك عليج مافهمت ؟
عشان لابسه الشورت ! انزين شو فيها 
بالعكس حلو خاصه مع البوت بس حركت المسدسات حلوه يبالي اسويله شف شف

----------


## مرت المحامي

> [
> 
> تم يهز راسه فشلته جداام الناس...[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [FONT="Tahoma"][COLOR="Red"]وبعد صارلي موقف فشله بالقوو..
> 
> كنا مسافرين سوريا .. زين لا تخبرون حد تراني من الفشله بس حقكم هههههه
> 
> ...

----------


## saro0onh

هههههههههههه كشششششششخه كملوا كملوا

----------


## نقنوقة

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخ بطني انطريت من مواقفكم 
> اميوده الاي فون وملحفه ويهي وميوده حلجي عن اضحك بصوت عالي والا الشبريه تتخضخض ريلي شل اللحاف و . .. . .مشفر . . . . وعقب كمل رقاده !! اتوقعت بيسحب الفون عني؟
> 
> مره بالغلط قلت حق ريلي ودني الحلاق بدال الصالون! شسوي كله عندي اولاد 
> عاد يله شو بيسكته والله ليعايرني سنه جان يقولي ليش بشللج بالمكينه بس اهم شي الزلف بحددلج اياه هههههعه
> 
> ومره الصبح ريلي كان مستعيل فخذ الروب ماله (بشت المحامين )وفره فالسياره يقول يوم دشيت قاعة المحكمه أبا البسه الا ويطيح هافه من داخل الروب لا وعليه سبونج بوب ويقول اتفشلت و ربيعه ميت ضحك عاد ربيعه شال شنطته فريلي شات الهاف صوبه قاله خشه فشنطتك يوم قالي السالفه نقعععت من الضحك قتله اشوه هافك مب هافي البو . . . . . .!!!
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
ما أتخيل شكل الحضور هههههههههههههههه
داخل عليهم الريال سامت والشنطة بإيده 
بعدين يطيح ذاك الشي ههههههههههههه
> شكل برستيجه راح وطي هههههههههههههههه

----------


## سر الكون

هههههههههه

ضحكتووني من الخااطر
ما اتخيل عمري امر بهالمواقف^^


ربي يوفقكم ويسعدكم ^^

----------


## خضب الحنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اناناسة

> هلكتوني من الضحك آخر الليل
> 
> انوسه شكلي بطبق حركتج في المستقبل


ان شاءالله ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> والله انكم تحفة 
> 
> خص الكاوبوي... ما ادري ليش تذكرت ربيعتي.. راعية هالحركات بعد.. 
> 
> عندي موقف مضحك وقوي.. بس للاسف ما ينقال هني هههههههههه.. 
> بس لو تذكرت شيء ثاني حلو بييكم .. 
> 
> Keep it up girls


 
 :Big Grin: 






> كلـــــــــــــه كوووووووووووم والتشيوو تشيووو كوم ثاني .... ههههههههههههه
> 
> الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم


آمييييييييييين و يسعد الجميع يااا رب

السالفه كلها على التشيو تشو خخخخخخخخ







> اااااااااااااااااااااه يا بطني يعورني بسسسسسسسس
> بسالج اناناسه انا ما فهمت ليش ضحك ريلج ؟؟؟؟ غريبه من لبسج يعني


 
لاااااااااااااااااااااا طبعا ههه اللبس باعترافه هو ( عقب)

تخبل عليه لانه كان غييييييييييييير و فعلا لوك يديد عليه..

يحليله لما دخلت و فتح عيييييييونه و فج حلجه و عقب ضحك ضحكه خفيفه

( انا استحيت اخبركم ) قال وااااااااااااو و مستغرب كيف جاني فكرة البس جي و الضحكه الخفيفه مالت ونااسه ...

بس لانني انحرجر من نظراته و ارتبشت و سويت حركه تشيو تشيو بيدي

هني نقع من الضحك على باله الحركه جزء من اللوك اليديد ههههههههههه







> ههههههههههه
> 
> موقف الجوهرة ضحكتني هههه
> 
> واناناسة حلوة الفكرة ههههههه
> 
> كملو كملو دخيلكم


 
انتي الاحلى ياااقمررررررررررررر 






> خخخخ لالا ماتخيل البس نفس هالجينز
> 
> 
> 
> لوووووووووول
> ان تذكرت شي بكتب لول برب


ليييييييييييييش ؟؟ ان يناسبج ليش لا ؟؟؟ تراه وايد حلووووو







> صح انوسه ريلج ليش ضحك عليج مافهمت ؟
> عشان لابسه الشورت ! انزين شو فيها 
> بالعكس حلو خاصه مع البوت بس حركت المسدسات حلوه يبالي اسويله شف شف


رديت فوق على مشرفتنا و سوالها نفسج ههههه 

الشورت بالعكس واايد حلو و احلى من قمصان النوم و جي و بعدين لما وحده تتلبس

مو شرط عشاان ....... يعني ممكن تلبس هالثياب بس جي كلبس عادي ..عسب تكون غير و كيووت

و مع البوت الطويل صدق طلع شئ بس اختج دمرته بالمسدس هههههههههه


اللي نقعاه ضحك حركه المسدس .... على باله جزء من اللوك ههههههههههههههههههه


بس والله كانت عفويه و واايد مضحكه خخخخخ

----------


## Darb alwed

ربي يسعدكم 

اب

----------


## اناناسة

*الله يسعد الجمييييييييييييع ياا رب*

*و يرزق البنوتات الزوج الصاااااااالح _( اهم شئ )* 

*تونا من جريب كننا معرسين و راح البحر مع نسيبه و يابوا سمج فريش* 
*و قال انوسه ما اوصيج ابغيج تسوين اكله شهيه و قلت من عيوني شيخنا...* 




*و رحت و تبلت السمجه و عقيتها بالفرن .* 
** 
*.سويت سلطه و كل شئ و جهزت الطاوله*  
*و ابتسامه شاقه حلجي الحين بحصل مدييييييييييييييح* 
*تعرفون نحن ما نصدق نحصل ريل و نحاول جهدنا نخليه راضي !!!* 

** 



*المهم رد من الدوام و مييييييييييييت يووووووووووع* 


*و طبعا اتصل عليه بالدرب و هالشئ ليومنا معاه عسب اجهز الاكل و اغرفه و من يوصل يتغداء..* 
*تسبحت و تلبست و ايلست اترياه !* 

 :44 (36):  
*بدل ثيابه دخل الصاله*  
*و من شاف الطاوله شق الحللللللللللج ..* 


*و يلس و انا اتريا يتكلم* 

*كل عادي*  
*لقمه لقميتن و ثلاث* 
*كل ..قلت حلووووووووووووو؟؟؟*  

 :13 (7):  
*قال :* 
*طبعا حلوووو معقوله تطبخين شئ بايدينج و ما يطلع حلو !!!* 
*لذييييذ و تسلم ايدينج وووووووووووووووووووو* 

 :12 (92):  
*و عقب وقف و تم يأكل سلطه و تمر و جي* 
*قلت ليش ما تكمل اكلك؟؟* 
 :Confused:  
*قال ما ابغي اكثر من العيووووش ..* 
*......................................* 


*مرت الايام و عقب يوم واحد قلت :* 
*من زمااان ما طبخت لك هذيج الطبخه اللي عيبتك شو رايك اسويلك ؟؟؟* 

*قال:* 

*لا والله ما مشتهي سمج* 

 :12 (3):  
*ليييييييييش؟؟ من زمان ما سويتها هات سمج نفسه بسويلك و انا مصرة*  

*الا يقول :* 
*انوسه بقولج شئ لا تزعلييييين..* 

* عسى ما شر خيييييير شو في ؟؟؟* 

*قال :* 

*اوعديني ما تزعليييييييين..* 

*قلت :* 
*افاااااااااااا ما بزعل بس قووول ..حشى ذبحني قلت شو صاير..* 

*قال::* 



*هاك اليوم و انا بديت اكل* 

*مع كل لقمه كنت استشهد و اخاف امووووووووووووت من كثر الطبخه* 
*كانت بايخه و ماصخه*  
*بس عشانج كنت امدح*  
 :12 (71):  
*الله يخليييييييج ان تحبيني انسي طريقه طبخها ههههههههههه*

----------


## عاشقة المحبين

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم

إني أسألك نعمة دائمــة
تفيض بها خيراتــــــــك
وتتوسع بها أرزاقـــــك
وتتضاعف بها بركاتــك
وتزيد بها أفضــــــــالك

وأعــــــــــــــــــــــوذ بك

من أن تزول عني نعمـك
وتنقص عني خيراتـــــك
وتنقطع عني أرزاقــــــك
وتنتهي عني بركاتــــــك
وتذهب عني أفضالــــــك

----------


## روز حلوه

اول شى مشكوره على الموضوع الحلو وبالنسيه لي مره كنت داخله البيت وان اتحرطم ( اي كنت اكلم نفسي ) شرات العيايز وما ادري ان زوجي بو عيالي الحبيب واقف ورا البيت اول ما دخلت البيت طلع في ويهي بشكل مفاجئ قالي بلاش شرات العيايز تتحرطمين وقالي الله المستعان وينقععععععععع من الضحك على ................

----------


## alyaz

هھَھٍھَھٍھَھٍـٌ(=))ـّھٍھَھٍھَھٍٱإيّےٌ

مسڪين حالڳِــم 
هہهَہِهَہِهَہ وربي انڪم فنتڪ ..
~ [ ملقوفہ !~

----------


## ساره خالد

فوووووووووووووووق

----------


## Darb alwed

هههههه خلاص هلكت

كملو ربي يسعدكم ونستوني وانا مضاايجة

----------


## كسوله وادلع

هههههههههههه مواقف محرجه اقوى شي

هع

انا اذكر عند البحر منزلقه وهو كككككككككك>>>>>>> انزين تعال اسعفني

----------


## ام اصيله

صراحه مواقفكم حلووووووووووه طرررررررررررررررررررررر
والله قريت كل الصفحت عسب اقراء مواقفكم الحلوه مع انه مايحضرني شي بس حبيت اسلم

----------


## vip_girl

هههههههههههههههه

حلوه المواقف

----------


## تعب حال

صراحه انفجعت من الظــــــــحك الله يسامحكن

----------


## Darb alwed

للرفع

فووووق

----------


## Mo0oN_DxB

هههههههههههههههه وحليلكن، ربي يرزقنا بالزووج الصالح ونعيش هالمواقف الحلووه لووول بس ما تكون قويه

----------


## ساره خالد

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عاليه باخلاقي

كااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااك >>> تصحك من خاطر خخخخ

----------


## *أم شهد*

هالموضوع وااااااااو فرفشه من الخاطر 

احلى شي اول موقف مال بو جاسم وموقف اناناسه والشورت رهيب

----------


## ~{velveta}~

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه
> 
> 
> واااااااي بطني ميته ظحك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عاد انا برز فيسي وبقولكم موقف صارلي ويا اخوي مع اني عزابيه هع هع هع 
> ...


ههههههههه ذكرتيني فعمري
استواااااالي شرات موقفج بالضبط و كانت ردة فعلي نفس ردة فعلج بس الفرق
اني انا ضربت الريال بالشنطه كح كح كح (غلطانه و تضرب) و من الفشله راسي دار و يرحت عمري فللللللللم هندي لووول موقف لا ينسى صدق هاييج الحزه اتحسين لو الارض تنشق و تبلعج احسن بوايد هههههههه


عيبني موقف أناناسه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وااااااايد فطست من الضحك لين ما شرقت هههههههههه اونه تشيييو تشييييو ههههههههههههه
و مغربية راك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اللهم لا شماته من عاب ابتلى ما فينا ننحط في هالموقف الصراحه لا تحسد عليه خالتج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تميت اتخيل الموقف ههههههههه

----------


## ~{velveta}~

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخ بطني انطريت من مواقفكم 
> اميوده الاي فون وملحفه ويهي وميوده حلجي عن اضحك بصوت عالي والا الشبريه تتخضخض ريلي شل اللحاف و . .. . .مشفر . . . . وعقب كمل رقاده !! اتوقعت بيسحب الفون عني؟
> 
> مره بالغلط قلت حق ريلي ودني الحلاق بدال الصالون! شسوي كله عندي اولاد 
> عاد يله شو بيسكته والله ليعايرني سنه جان يقولي ليش بشللج بالمكينه بس اهم شي الزلف بحددلج اياه هههههعه
> 
> ومره الصبح ريلي كان مستعيل فخذ الروب ماله (بشت المحامين )وفره فالسياره يقول يوم دشيت قاعة المحكمه أبا البسه الا ويطيح هافه من داخل الروب لا وعليه سبونج بوب ويقول اتفشلت و ربيعه ميت ضحك عاد ربيعه شال شنطته فريلي شات الهاف صوبه قاله خشه فشنطتك يوم قالي السالفه نقعععت من الضحك قتله اشوه هافك مب هافي البو . . . . . .!!!
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وااااااااااااااااااااافشيلتااااااااااااااه أقوى موقف الصراحه ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## راعية البرقع

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه
حلوووووووووووووووووه الموااااااااااااقف  :Smile:

----------


## MeeMe_DxB

احلى 3 مواقف للحين ..

الي سارت اتبدل ف الممر وماكانت لابسه ...........  :Big Grin: 

والتشيووو تشيوووو 

وهاف سبونج بوب 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه

انا بعدني مالجه ماصارلي موقف للحين يذكر -_-!!

----------


## MeeMe_DxB

هييييييييييييييييه اتذكرت موقف خ خ خ خ خ

مضحك ومحرج ع الخفيف .. مب وايد يعني ....

من يومين كنا سايرين انا وهو انسلم على ابووه ...
المهم هو اتصل وطلع اخووه وحرمته هناااك عند ابوه ...

فـ هو كلم اخوه ويحاول يجيس النبض متى بيسيرون وجيه .. عسب نقعد مع عمي وناخذ راحتنا نحن...
وخاصة اني يديده ع العايله ف شوي استحي من حريم اخوانه وجيه لاني شفتهم بس مررره -_-!!

اخوه قاله نحن مطولين اشوي .... >>> وانا وريلي اولريدي واصلين هنااك ...  :Confused: 

ف اخوه سأله .. ها يايين ولا ؟؟؟ قاله ريلي: مادري نتشاور بعدنااا بنشوووووف ...
وسكرر عنه ...........

وخلاف عقب 5 دقايق قلنا دام انه واصلين نحن مايستوي نرد ...  :Confused: 
ف قال بيتصل ف اخوووه يخبره انه ياييين عسب يسويلي درب وجيه >< ... 

ف اتصل ف اخوووه ... وانا مب منتبهه انه هوو اتصل يعني لانه ما حط الفون على اذنه !!!
جان اقول لـ ريلي :
(((( الحين اخوك بيقول يالسين يتشاورون اوووونه !!! وهم من هناك واصلين اصلا )))  :12 (61): 

والا اشوف ريلي متغير ويهه 180 درجه من الفشششله !!!  :EEK!: 

لانه اخووه كان رااد عالاتصال وسمع كـــــــل شـــــــــي  :12 (71): 

وقاله : هااااااااااااااااا تتشااااااااااااور بعدك ؟؟؟؟  :12 (72): 

جان اموت من الضحك وانحررررررررجت ف نفس الوقت ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## غلا القحطاني

> مره كنا سايرين بتزا هت نتعشا اول مرة نسير..
> 
> طلبنا بيتزا ومعكرونه .. 
> 
> المهم كنت ما اعرف استخدم الشوكه وسكين... بدوو شو نسوي ههههههه
> 
> حطو صحن البيتزا والمعكرونه بدينا ناكل فأنا اطالع ريلي شفته يقطع البيتزا وياكلها بشوكه..
> 
> عاد خوزووو عني قلت حتى انا بسوي نفسه واحط السكين عالبيتزا كانت يابسه شوي.. 
> ...

----------


## sahoora

اب


اب


اب

----------


## MEMOIR

ههههههههههههههههههه فديتكن ربي يسعدكن .. 
ااااب

----------


## برقع وردي

ههههههههههه 

الله يسعدكم ويعدى مواقفكم على خير ______^

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووق 





^^

----------


## سامبا سامبا

اااااااااااااااااب

----------


## ساره خالد

يلاااااااا بعدنا مستمرين فووووووووووق

----------


## ساره خالد

فوووووووووووق

----------


## بنـت محمد

فـــــــوق

مواقفكم واااااااايد حلوة وتونس  :Big Grin: 

عقبالي وعقبال باجي العزابيات ان شاء الله

----------


## ام ميثوهـ

مااذكر موقف اكيد فيه بس الحين مايحضرني

----------


## Darb alwed

كملوا ربي يسعدكم

احلا اب

----------


## خولاء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه , , ,! 

بصراااااااااااااااحه ,, من يووووووووووووومكم تووووووحفههه , ,!! 

UP U P UPP

كــمممممللوو

----------


## عيونad

ههههههههههههه 


وايد تضحكون

----------


## نم نم مي

للـــــــــــــــــــــرفع ...

----------


## خولة الحمادي

هههههههههههههههههههههه كملووو دخيييلكم ..

----------


## عنوووني

ربي اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب.. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين..
لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لاشريك لك.. لك الحمد ولك الشكر وأنت على كل شيء قدير

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب اب

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب اب

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## زرعونيه *_^

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يالله كملوا *_^

----------


## sahoora

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp

----------


## Lolit

سوالفكم عجييييبه 

عاد أنا لي موقف هو ضحكني بس ما يندرى جانه بيضحكم 
عاد انا متعوده احط ماسكات وادلع زوجي فمره حطيتله ماسك وشكله كان وايد يروع تميت الاحقه عشان اصوره وهو مب طايع وشويه اشوفه داخل وطالع ومغطي ويهه يخافني اصوره عاد يوم جذى سوى بديت انا اتروع منه وصدق خوفني قلتله بلز شله اخاف منك تم يلاحقني وانا ميته من الزيغه ماشي ادخل غرفتي واقفل الباب وهو يدق عليه الباي انا مت من الزيغه حسيت اني ففلم رعب والله تميت اصيح وهو يقول فتحي الباب شليت الماسك وشوي شوي افتح الباب ويشوفني اصيح جان ينقع علي ضحك قال كنتي تروغيني عشان تصوريني اشوفج اتصيحين الحينه 

وااااااي تفشلت

----------


## عواشــــ

انا والله اذكر موقف الين اليوم مو قادرة انساه....

كنت راده من الدوام قريب المغرب ومنهد حيلي يادوبك خذت لي شاور ونمت.....

ريلي من الكسل نام معاي .... وفجاة وانا اتجلب الا ما احس بنفسي الا ايدي طاااااااااااااااايرة


وطاااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ على راس ريلي ...انا انتبهت وهو بعد بس سويت نفسي نايمة....

ولين اليوم يقول لي مب طراااااااااااااااااااق.... وانا اسوي نفسي هبلة ومو فاهمة عن شو يتكلم كاكاكاكاكاكاكا.....  :Smile: 

وعندي مواقف وااااااااااااااايد بس اتذكرهم ............


يالله 

اب
اب
اب

----------


## فانوسه

*اههههههههههههههههههههه والله ضحكتوني ^^* 

*.................* 

*من يومين ريلي كان يبا يظهر عند الربع ويوم يا يطلع من الغرفة بدال ما اقوله سكر الباب قلتله &&& ستل الباب &&&*  

*قالي شو استل ؟؟*
*وهو ميت من الضحك ومن يومها كله يرمسني بلهجته اليهال ... صدق ما يسوى علي اغلط*  :12 (9):

----------


## بنت الشارجه $

هههههههههههههه مواقفكم تووووحفه خخخ 


لا تنسين اتستلين الباب خخخ

----------


## sahoora

هههه


اب


up


اب

Up

----------


## om3laawi

> *الله يسعد الجمييييييييييييع ياا رب*
> 
> *و يرزق البنوتات الزوج الصاااااااالح _( اهم شئ )* 
> 
> *تونا من جريب كننا معرسين و راح البحر مع نسيبه و يابوا سمج فريش* 
> *و قال انوسه ما اوصيج ابغيج تسوين اكله شهيه و قلت من عيوني شيخنا...* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله والله مت ضحك اهم شي انسيها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حشا شو حطيتي فيها !!!!

----------


## أم غالي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه دخيلكم كملووووا ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## nonany

انا البارحه اتصل فيني ريلي وما نتبهت للرقم رديت تحريت حد من اخواني اصغار متصل جان اقول الوو هاه شو وجي صوتي كان وعررر ويزيغ ..... وهوساكت جان يقول خف علينا ياشديد هاهاهاهااهاهي والله ويهي استوى شرى البرتقاله الذويانه اسسسستحيت وماعرفت شوووو اسسسسوي ....... هاهايحسيت عمري واحدمن الشباااب ,,,,,, هاهاهاهاي

----------


## Miss Nescafe

> هيه تذكرت موقف ثاني مرة اونه يايه امدح ريلي جان اقوله كل رياييل الدنيا ما تسوى ظفرهم جان يطالعني و هو مستغرب و انا ما ادري شو السالفة جان يعيدلي الجملة و عقب فطت من الضحك و قلتله والله مب قصدي و ضحك



ذكرتيني بموقفي
كنا فالموووووووول 
وريلي كان هذيج الايام فيه كحــــــه .. كنت واقفه بعيد عنه,, وسمعته ايكح
فقلت فخاطري صحــــــــــــــه 

ويوم يا صوبي قلتله وبكل رومانسيه .. فديتك يوم كحيت,,
( سمع قلبــك .. قلبي يوم قالك؟؟ كحـــــــــــــــــه؟؟ أقصد صحه,)
قفطت من الخاطر.. وهو طالعني وابتسم

----------


## ساره خالد

بعدنا مستمرين

----------


## نور العين1

✿✿✿استغفر الله الذى لا اله الا هو الحى القيوم واتوب اليه✿✿✿

----------


## Lady Oscar

> اممممممم تذكرت اختي اول ما ملجت هي وايد تستحي من ريلها مع انها ع فكرة ويها لووح 
> 
> كانت مكملة شهر 
> 
> ولا ما ادري شو استوى هي كانت شالة سويت و حطته يدام ريلها ع الطاولة وطبعا لابسة جعب وجان توخي عسب تحط السويت 
> ولا الحبيبة اطيييح ع ورى طراااااااااخ ولا اطيح ف حضنه
> طبعا مب متعمدة الفقيرة بس بسبة الجعب شطووله مليون متر الا تطول الحبيبة 
> 
> و عاد اخوي كان يالس يخبرنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



بصرررررررررررررراحة متنا من الضحك أنا واختي عالموقف
هههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه

واخووووووووووووج شميلسنة عندهم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الأساور

انا عندي موقف صااار من سنين لكن ما كان
موقف يا بنات الاان سووووووووااااااااااااد ويه من الخاطر
واللي قلبها ضعيف والا عندها السكري احسن لها اتم بعيد
يااافشلتي للحين مدري كيف اني عايشه عقب هالموقف



الله يسلمكم انا بين بيتي وبيت اهلي باب فديتهم هم جيراااني يا قلبي احلي شي

ومو احلي شي

لاني مره سهرانه انا وريلي معاريس ومولعين اللمبه الحمرا ولابسه لكم ذاك اللي ما ينلبس ولا ينطري
المهم ما يخصكم ..... خخخخخخخ

نمنا ولما رجع ريلي من الفجر قعدني ودخلت الحمام تكرمون والا ما احس بروحي اطيح عالارض فيني هبووووووط 
ابو الشباب من الخرعه ركض عني مدري وين سار دقيقه دقيقتين الا اسمع لكم مدابج وناس تركض وناس تصك البيبان واسمع حس امي تقول هاتوا بصل
وانا بسرعه بسرعه اسحب روحي من الحمام
تذكرت اني لابسه من دون هدوم ياااا فضيحتي يا فشلتي والا رحمة الله علبه الغالي ابوي يدخل الغرفه من خرعته علي وشافني وانا الحين بين الدوخه والصحيان احاول عالاقل البس شلحه نص 
ياااااربي ياااربي تقطع ويهي من الفضيحه ريلي من خرعته ربع ينادي اهلي امي وابوي والشغالات والصغاريه 
والله حقدت علي ريلي من الخاطر 
وابوي من فشلته قال لامي انا سنه ما بطب بيتها ابي انسى اللي شفته. الله يرحمك يالغالي *ياما شاف بلاوي مني ...... جارتهم

----------


## الطرف الكسير

هههههه مواقف تضحححك 
امبييييييييييييية الأساور موقفج مب يفشل وبس الا يموووووووووووت ياويل حالي ربي لا يحطنا فهيك مواقف 
ربي يرحمه يحليلة من الفشلة مابيطب سنة عيل انتي شبتقولين صاحبة الموقف ؟؟؟!!!!

أيام وراحت تكبرين وتنسيين حبيبتي ههههههه 

كملوا كملو ا

----------


## دلع أهلاوي

مواقفكم تموت من الضحك بس الصراحه موقف الاساور الله لا يبليني فيه الله يرحم أبوج

----------


## فديت علي

أنا بخبركم موقف صار لي وصدق افتشلت من الخاطر 
الله يسلمكم مرة ريلي وأخوي سارو السينما ويا بعض وأنا كنت قاعدة فالبيت فقلت قومي يابنت وكشخي من الخاطر حق ريلج واستغلي الفرصة رقت ولدي وسرت ولبست قميص النوم كشخة ل يوصل لفوق الركبة واتمكيجت وسويت تسريحة بسيطة المهم كان باب غرفتي مقفول وقلت لما ايكون ريلي قريب من البيت بفتح الباب ليه لكن شوفوا الصدفة اطصلت لريلي وسولفنا وعقب قالي أنا شوي وبوصل عاد أنا قمت وسرت فتحت الباب وقعت وخليت الإضاءة خفيفة يعني جو رومانسي وشوي اسمع الباب انفتح عادي ابتسمت قلت أريد أفاجأ ريلي لكن منو تتوقعوا طلع عند الباب طلع أخوي الثاني وأخوي دق الباب بالخفيف وأنا الغبية قلت أدخل على بالي ريلي لكن يوم شفت أخوي انصدمت وأخوي شافني بقميص النوم تلوم وسكر الباب وطلع وأنا بققت عيوني وانصدمت وصار ويهي ألوان وعقبها بشوي ياني ريلي ويشوفني شكلي منحرجة قالي شو فيج طبعا استحيت أقوله أخوي شافني بهذا المنظر لان بيعصب وبيعطيني محاضرة المهم عقبها تميت فترة ما شفت أخوي أتجنب أشوفة أحس فشلة من الخاطر

----------


## Ms.Nescafe

> انا البارحه اتصل فيني ريلي وما نتبهت للرقم رديت تحريت حد من اخواني اصغار متصل جان اقول الوو هاه شو وجي صوتي كان وعررر ويزيغ ..... وهوساكت جان يقول خف علينا ياشديد هاهاهاهااهاهي والله ويهي استوى شرى البرتقاله الذويانه اسسسستحيت وماعرفت شوووو اسسسسوي ....... هاهايحسيت عمري واحدمن الشباااب ,,,,,, هاهاهاهاي


خخخخخخخخخ واايد تستوي

----------


## نجود الفلاسي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ! رائعة !

> *فطستووووووووووووووووني والله هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *تصدقين سارونه انا اول ما حطيتي الموضوع حبيت اتشارك بس رصيييت مخي ما ن تذكرت شئ* 
> 
> *و الحين تذكرت موقف بس ما يضحك وايد  و السالفه مب وااااااااااااااااااااايد قديمه !* 
> 
> *مرة فكرت شو اسوي اغير اللوك شوية و اخليه ينبهر فيني ؟؟؟!!!* 
> *يقول واااااااااااااااو شو هالحرمه اللي عندي كل مرة تغير لوكها !!!* 
> 
>  
> ...



حرام عليج عورني بطني من الضحك
الله يسعدج ويرزقني واحد أسويله نفس هالحركة
ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت سلطون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
وناااااااسه والله
عقباليي انا بعدددددددد اعرس واتصيرلي مواقف ههههههههه

----------


## بنت السعودية1

_بصراحه اختي الموضوع رائع جدااا........بصراحه اني كان يوم انحجت من زوجي .........مره سار الدوام .....اني جاعده بروحي بعدين لفيت شعري بامنديل عشان الغبار ..........وكنت انظف البيت ...........بعدين كان شكلي موحلو ......زوجي اترخص من الدوام كان تعبان اجى البيت وشافني وضحك عليا هههههههههههههههههه والله استحيت منه داك اليوم ...........شكرا_

----------


## الأساور

> هههههه مواقف تضحححك 
> امبييييييييييييية الأساور موقفج مب يفشل وبس الا يموووووووووووت ياويل حالي ربي لا يحطنا فهيك مواقف 
> ربي يرحمه يحليلة من الفشلة مابيطب سنة عيل انتي شبتقولين صاحبة الموقف ؟؟؟!!!!
> 
> أيام وراحت تكبرين وتنسيين حبيبتي ههههههه 
> 
> كملوا كملو ا



فديتج والله 
هالموقف اللي صار اهون عن غيره في مواقف لو طريتها بيسووون لي باند هني

----------


## AL-jawaher

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## 3lya

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> انا مره ريلي قالي بدت الوروود تطلع >> على شنبي ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جدام عمتي ام ريلي >< جان تقوله عمتي ورود شو؟ جان يقولها تفحصي ويه حرمتي وبتشوفين حديقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ريلج يقفط صراحه لازم يقول جدام امه




> مره كنا سايرين بتزا هت نتعشا اول مرة نسير..
> 
> طلبنا بيتزا ومعكرونه .. 
> 
> المهم كنت ما اعرف استخدم الشوكه وسكين... بدوو شو نسوي ههههههه
> 
> حطو صحن البيتزا والمعكرونه بدينا ناكل فأنا اطالع ريلي شفته يقطع البيتزا وياكلها بشوكه..
> 
> عاد خوزووو عني قلت حتى انا بسوي نفسه واحط السكين عالبيتزا كانت يابسه شوي.. 
> ...



ههههههههههههاي في العجله الندامه




> *فطستووووووووووووووووني والله هههههههههههههههههههههه* 
> *تصدقين سارونه انا اول ما حطيتي الموضوع حبيت اتشارك بس رصيييت مخي ما ن تذكرت شئ* 
> 
> *و الحين تذكرت موقف بس ما يضحك وايد  و السالفه مب وااااااااااااااااااااايد قديمه !* 
> 
> *مرة فكرت شو اسوي اغير اللوك شوية و اخليه ينبهر فيني ؟؟؟!!!* 
> *يقول واااااااااااااااو شو هالحرمه اللي عندي كل مرة تغير لوكها !!!* 
> 
>  
> ...


ههههههاي حركة المسدس عجيبه هالريايل ماتعرفين شو يعجبهم زين مامسكتي اللي يمسكونه المشجعات ودخلتي تشجعين هههههه بيقول صدق ينت هههه

----------


## 3lya

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخ بطني انطريت من مواقفكم 
> اميوده الاي فون وملحفه ويهي وميوده حلجي عن اضحك بصوت عالي والا الشبريه تتخضخض ريلي شل اللحاف و . .. . .مشفر . . . . وعقب كمل رقاده !! اتوقعت بيسحب الفون عني؟
> 
> مره بالغلط قلت حق ريلي ودني الحلاق بدال الصالون! شسوي كله عندي اولاد 
> عاد يله شو بيسكته والله ليعايرني سنه جان يقولي ليش بشللج بالمكينه بس اهم شي الزلف بحددلج اياه هههههعه
> 
> ومره الصبح ريلي كان مستعيل فخذ الروب ماله (بشت المحامين )وفره فالسياره يقول يوم دشيت قاعة المحكمه أبا البسه الا ويطيح هافه من داخل الروب لا وعليه سبونج بوب ويقول اتفشلت و ربيعه ميت ضحك عاد ربيعه شال شنطته فريلي شات الهاف صوبه قاله خشه فشنطتك يوم قالي السالفه نقعععت من الضحك قتله اشوه هافك مب هافي البو . . . . . .!!!
> 
> ...




ههههاي الريال يلبس سبونج بوبب ههههههههههههه بطني

----------


## فروري روشييه

الشوق 1 >>> اختج موقفها يموت من الضحك.....
عذوبه>>> صراحه صديقتج كشخه،، مره وحده اغمى عليها!! مسكينه شكلها واايد اتفشلت...

----------


## فروري روشييه

> انا عندي موقف ما ظنتي في اقوى منه ههههههه الله يسلمكن خالتي كان عندهم ضيوف بالبيت عسب يخطبوها وهي ما كانت تدري عالعموم الاخت كانت بالحمام عزكن الله وكانت لابسه تنوره طويله لين تحت انزين اطلعت من الحمام ويحليلها سارت تسلم على الضيوف ادخلت الصاله ولفت على اليميع تسلم والمصيبه وقمة الاحراج انها التنوره عقب الحمام ما ادري كيف كانت مرفوعه من ورا وما حست ولا احد شافها عسب ينبهونها الا عقب ما ادخلت الصاله ويا احليلها ما تدري عن شي والضيوف شافوا كل شي من ورا ههههههه المساكين ياو يشوف ويها شافوا شي ثاني اشردوا عقب الفضيحه وخالتي يومين ساجنه عمرها بدارها من الفشيله بس المستغربه منه كيف ما حست انه تنورتها مرفوعه ما ادري هههههه الحين معرسه وعندها ولد الله يحفظهم انشالله


-----------
كسرت خاطري يحليلها،،

----------


## S A R S H A

انا عندي موقف 
بس ماقدر اقول افتشل !! بس مع خويه لاني عزباء لووول

----------


## BinT suLTan

انا دوم مواقف بسبب كلامي ><" 

مادري من وين ايب المصطلحات والمشكله يذلني عليهن ><" 

المهم الموقف .. انا عندي موقفين وكلهن ساسهن الديودرنت ( مال العرق ) ><" 

الموقف الاول . 
واحليلي عروس توني .. وبو عليا يعرفني مستلغثه على الطلعه .. 
المهم قالي عندج 5 دقايق لو ما طلعتي انا طالع عنج .. 
عاد انا ربعان .. البس عباتي و مادري شو .. ويت بحط ديودرنت 
.. بو عليا رياضي و كل شي يخص ادوية الاعصاب عنده .. المهم عنده دواء مثل الفكس رول لونه ابيض نفس علبة الديودرنت مالي .. وهو كان حاطنه على التسريحه .. 
من العيله ( السرعه ) اللي فيني .. حطي منه .. ما حسيت الا وانا محترقه ><" واهب على عمري مت نار نار ><" 
بس والله هالحرقه ما خلتني ماتنهى بطلعتي رحت وركبت السياره بس من الحرقه تميت رافعه ايديه وهو كل م يصد يموت من الضحك ..  :Frown:  


الموقف الثاني .. 

من شهرونص .. كنا في السياره وانا احاول بعليا ترقد ما طاعتيلستها جدامي وسرحت .. ماحسيت الا هو يضربني يقولي عليا رقدت .. انا فزيت وحزت في خاطري .. قلت له لا ترمسني ومقولتي له ( انا امي من 24 سنه ما نازعتني او رفعت صوتها او ضربتني والحين انت تيي وتسويبي جذا .؟! ) - طبعا جذب امي دوم تهزئني فيضحك ><" .. المهم 
اقوله لا يكلمني ولا يراضيني اخافني انسى عقب ( الله بلاه بحرمه تنسى الزعل بسرعه ) ..
المهم يا الليل وقت النوم .. وطبعا هو يسكر الليتات لو انا في الحمام خل ادعم اليدارن لين ما وصل المهم هو يرقد ><" .. 
فقلت فرصه ببرد حرتي وبعضه .. المهم اعضه مافكرت وين اعضه .. 
من السرعه عضيته في بــ ط ><" المهم .. وهو حاط ديودرنت 
شو جفاف حل بحلجي احاول ابر ريقي ماشي والله انه هلك عليه من الضحك .. ما رقدت يومها الا وانا احاول ابل ريقي ماقدرت كله ينشف بسرعه ><" 


هالموقفين ماقدر انساهم .. 

مادري اقول مواقف ثانيه اول انجعم خخ

----------


## نقنوقة

> انا دوم مواقف بسبب كلامي ><" 
> 
> مادري من وين ايب المصطلحات والمشكله يذلني عليهن ><" 
> 
> المهم الموقف .. انا عندي موقفين وكلهن ساسهن الديودرنت ( مال العرق ) ><" 
> 
> الموقف الاول . 
> واحليلي عروس توني .. وبو عليا يعرفني مستلغثه على الطلعه .. 
> المهم قالي عندج 5 دقايق لو ما طلعتي انا طالع عنج .. 
> ...


ههههههههههه
شو سالفتج ويا البيطان هههههههههه
ياحيج والله  :Smile: 

كملي طبعــاً

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## خولة الحمادي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه موتووووووني من الضضضحك ..

----------


## شوق العشاق

عيل الي كانت بعدها عروس في شهر العسل وكانت راقده بقميص النوم ومايحتاي اوصفه وريلها داش يسبح في الحمام وفجأة دشو عليها الروم سيرفس شو تقول :12 (33):

----------


## نجود الفلاسي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نجود الفلاسي

هههههههههه

----------


## بنت المعالــي

الخدامه تسير وترد علي على بالها أرمسها وإلا أبا منها شي ههههه ...لني مندمجه أضحك وأعلق على المواقف بروحي جني أرمس حد حذالي..صرااااحه ضحكة م الخاطر صدق..الله يحفظكن جميع يارب


أنا عاد لي موقف فحياتي ماانساه .. قبل عرسي بيوم كان يوم الحنا وكنت لابسه لباس الحنا والذهبان والكشخه وووو ويالسه مع البنات فغرفتي ..المهم خلصت الحفله والناس ظهرو وخفت الحشره ماغير هل البيت نحن وعيال اخواني وخواتي والبشاكير ينظفون ولويه في الحوش ..أنا عاااد ميته يوع هلكانه م الصبح مب ماكله شي ياغير أشرب وخاطري في العيش واللحم أبا أظرب عليه صراحه ماروم..
المهم سألت ختيه حد خاري ردت امايا والبشاكير والصغاريه ،،قلت تمام عيل أنا بظهر هلكت قمت وبدلت ولبست جلابية البيت وتغسلت وفجيت العباله اللي عليه وتيردت مره وظهرت صوب الحوش وإلا ولد اخويه حاط جدامه صينية العيش واللحم وفوقه الحشو يم يم.. ويالس فنص الحوش ياكل على طول ماجذبت وابسط عداله وتشلح واظرب بالخمس واللقمه فحلجي وازاعج على الصغاريه عن الحشره والركيض ورافعه ايديه وحسي واسولف وحسي واصل وين وحالتي حاله وفهاللويه كلها إلا شوي وأشوف حد داخل من باب الحوش والباب مردود مب مسكرلا وأنا مجابله الحبيبه مسنتره ويهي عالباب ..إلا الحبيب داخل مدرعم ياي لن العيوز إمايا متصلتبه تباه مادلها بسبة شووماتدريبي اني ظهرت في الحوش لأنها قفت قبل لا اظهر وسايره تترياه في الميلس..أهااااه وإلا العروس جدااامه وبهالحاله وماكنا نشوف بعض أبد بحكم عاداتنا الأوليه مع انه ولد خالتيه ياغير مره وحده فققققط عند الملجه ... شو الراااي؟ انفضي ايديج وهو مقبل ياي صوب الميلس ولو مانشيت ماكان بيعرفني ماغير الهفه اللي يتني وانتفض واشل بعمري واربع لا وجدامه بعد تقولون حد خابطني بلوح عراسي مادل الدرب وسييييده دااخل الصاله واعق بعمري جدام يدتي إلا حليلها وااابويه منووووه شوو بلاااكم عويييش مابتيلسييين انتي واخوانج ؟يلسي يلااا..على بالها ختيه الصغيرونه ماشافتني عدل (هااااي عروس عيل).....وللصدمات بقيه..

----------


## بنت A.D

> قبل ما يرد البيت دشيت الكبت كنت منخشة ورى الجاكيتات 
> دش الغرفة و سأل فلانة وينج 
> ما رديت عليه 
> جان يقوللي لو ما طلعتي بسير ازقر امي 
> كانت الساعة 1 يمكن 
> سمعت صوت باب الحمام ففكرت انه دش الحمام .. 
> شويه و لا اسمع صوت امه اتقوله وينها وين سارت و تزقرني ..
> جان اطلع من الكبت و انا قااااااااااافطة لاني كنت لابسة كورسيه سكسي بالقو 
> و هي طالعتني و ابتسمت وطلعت و هو قاللي دوااج عشان ما اتعيدينها


هههههههههههه
حرااااااااااام قفطة من الخاطر

----------


## نانو

مواقف رؤوووووووووووووووعه


فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## أصووووله

كملووووووووو ^^

----------


## مـــــريم

> انا عندي موقف صااار من سنين لكن ما كان
> موقف يا بنات الاان سووووووووااااااااااااد ويه من الخاطر
> واللي قلبها ضعيف والا عندها السكري احسن لها اتم بعيد
> يااافشلتي للحين مدري كيف اني عايشه عقب هالموقف
> 
> 
> 
> الله يسلمكم انا بين بيتي وبيت اهلي باب فديتهم هم جيراااني يا قلبي احلي شي
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دموع دموع من الضحك

----------


## UM R0RO

هههههههههههههههههههههه
مواقفكم تضحك

انا ماتذكر شي بس موقف الي لبست شورت ذكرتني بأول مره البس فيها شورت قدام ريلي بجامة نووم كانت جان يقوولي احلىىى عدنان الطلياني ههههههههههههه

و احيد يوم مالجة كنت لابسة كعب و سحبت ريلي على السيراميك و طلع صووت طررررررررررررررر خفت يفهمني غلط حاولت اعيد الحركه الصووت ماطااع يطلع و اعيييييد اعيييد عشان يطلع الصووت من الكعب و يفهم انه من الكعب صدق غبااء و قهر احراج ممن الخاطر ههههههههه

و البارحه ريلي كان طالع و بنتي تلعب و يا عيال اليران قلت فرصه احط مااسك شوي انا طالعة من الغرفه و غرفتي مقابلة باب المدخل بالظبط انا على بالي الخدامه وبنتي يايين من برع يوم صديت شفته هوووووووووووووو والله رقصت من الزيغه واتفشلت و دخلت الحمام بسرعه قلت الحين بيعلق والا بيضحك لاكنه ماقال شي ههههههههههههههه

----------


## حبيته بجنون

مره كنا تونا معرسين وكنت اوني عادي برستيج وحالتي لله ونتمشي فالمووول ولابسه غشتويه والحنا بارز وكل شي يدل على انه نحن معاريس يداد خخخخ

وفجاه وانا امشي حسيت انه خطوتي صارت بطيييئه ومافيه شي بالجعب مالي وانتو بكرامه
وحسيت انه فيه شي ناشب تحت بين ريولي

واخر شي يوم صديت تحت الا واشوف
















 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 





 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

صروالي طاااااااح لانه تبطلت الاستيكه ماله





عاد لا تسالوني وين ويهي ولا تسالون عن ردت فعل ريلي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ :12 (61): 



ركيييييييض على اقرب حمام واربطه ربط ماعرف كيف بس ربطته خخخخ

وريلي مسكين اونه يرقع الموقف يقولي الحمدلله انه صروال اسود بلون العباه ماينشاف خخخ وانا خلاااص يومين مب رايمه ارفع عيني بعينه >_<

ولين الحين نتذكر السالفه كل مانسير المول خخخخخ




حريم اربطن صراويلكن بحبل غسيل كله ولا يصير هالموقف والله فشله بالقو :12 (53):

----------


## @أم حور@

ههههههه والله ضحكتووووني

----------


## زيباشو

> اممممممم تذكرت اختي اول ما ملجت هي وايد تستحي من ريلها مع انها ع فكرة ويها لووح 
> 
> كانت مكملة شهر 
> 
> ولا ما ادري شو استوى هي كانت شالة سويت و حطته يدام ريلها ع الطاولة وطبعا لابسة جعب وجان توخي عسب تحط السويت 
> ولا الحبيبة اطيييح ع ورى طراااااااااخ ولا اطيح ف حضنه
> طبعا مب متعمدة الفقيرة بس بسبة الجعب شطووله مليون متر الا تطول الحبيبة 
> 
> و عاد اخوي كان يالس يخبرنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتي بعد استوى شي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اسميج ملقووووفة صدق ..

----------


## بنت سلطون

> مره كنا تونا معرسين وكنت اوني عادي برستيج وحالتي لله ونتمشي فالمووول ولابسه غشتويه والحنا بارز وكل شي يدل على انه نحن معاريس يداد خخخخ
> 
> وفجاه وانا امشي حسيت انه خطوتي صارت بطيييئه ومافيه شي بالجعب مالي وانتو بكرامه
> وحسيت انه فيه شي ناشب تحت بين ريولي
> 
> واخر شي يوم صديت تحت الا واشوف
> 
> 
> 
> ...







يمى يمى يمىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
هههههه ياربييييييييييييييييي ههههه ااااخ موقف محرج بالقووووووووووو
اتخيلت نفسي امبيه بسوي عمري قاعده احجج بطني ههههه اوييييه

----------


## romansia2007

> مره كنا تونا معرسين وكنت اوني عادي برستيج وحالتي لله ونتمشي فالمووول ولابسه غشتويه والحنا بارز وكل شي يدل على انه نحن معاريس يداد خخخخ
> 
> وفجاه وانا امشي حسيت انه خطوتي صارت بطيييئه ومافيه شي بالجعب مالي وانتو بكرامه
> وحسيت انه فيه شي ناشب تحت بين ريولي
> 
> واخر شي يوم صديت تحت الا واشوف
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
موقف خطيييييييير ههههههههههههههههه
الحمدلله الله ستر هههههههههههه

----------


## هانزادا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عليكن فطستني من الضحك 
ولدي يقولي ماماه ليس تصيحين ؟ 
لاني من كثر الضحك يدمعن العوينات

----------


## ساره خالد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حرام عليكن فطستني من الضحك 
> ولدي يقولي ماماه ليس تصيحين ؟ 
> لاني من كثر الضحك يدمعن العوينات



هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## zOo-oOza

والله اني فالدوام ناقعه ضحك ميوده عمري غصب بسير الحمام الله يعزكم بطلع الضحك اللي فخاطري


يالله زيدونا بعد فديتكن ضحكتوننا من الخاطر 


خاصه التشييو تشيييو

----------


## * il.3'la *

ههههههههههههههههههههههه







الله لا يبليينا شرات هالمواقف >.<

----------


## كل الرقة

مـــت من الضحــك,,,
انا بقولكم موقف محرررررررررررررج امووت يوم اتذكره,,, بس كان قبل ما اعرس بفتره,, كنت واايد شريه يوم انا في الاعداديه كل اناقر الخدامات,,, مره كنت طالعه من باب الصاله الي ورا وكان مجابل ملحق الخدامات والباب الخارجي الي وراا
المهم شفت وحده من الخدمات واقفه عن باب الغرفه,, وعاد جان اسويلها حركات استهبال وعبط جني اراقوز ادلع لسااني واعفس بويهي وهي بكل بروود اتطالعني وماترد,, وانا ازييد اباها ترد او تعصب,, وهي عاادي وانا ازيييييييد لين غديت جني معااقه لووووووووووول,, يوم اصد شفت ربيع خالي واقف على باب الدروازه الي ورااا ويطالع بكل استغرااااب واشمأزااااااز ومبقق عيونه يبا يفهم انا شو مشكلتي,, تراه مايشوف الخدامه بس مجابلني انا ...لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
وارررررررررركض داخل اصييح من اللوم,,, واشتكي عند اختي,, اقولها اكيد بيقول حليلها بنتهم معاقه لااااااااااااااااا
ومن بعدها خلاص عقلت وماقمت استهبل  :Frown:

----------


## sahoora

اب


اب


اب


اب

----------


## Um7amod

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يالسة اضحك في الدوام شرات الهبلة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ما اتذكر شي يوم بتذكر اكيد بشارك

----------


## ميره الكتبي

هههههههههههعاد انا ام المواقف .. استوتلي واااااااااايد مواقف محرجة مع ريلي ..

بس بقولكم اخر موقف من يومين .. 

بما ان كملت 8 شهور عروس ، فاستحي اكل شي جدام ريلي ..
كله اقوله مابي شبعانه وانا اصلا ميته من اليوع ..

مرة قالي يوعانه .. قلت له لا .. ما احب اكل شي اخر الليل ..
كل هو وتمينا نسولف وعقب حط اذنه على بطني يبا يسمع دقات البيبي ..



وفجأة بطني طلع صوت عالي . ما عرفت شو اسوي .. وشو اقول حتى هو انصدم ..
اول مرة يسمع صوت جيه ..

وقالي شو يووعانه قلت لا بس جيه الصوت طلع .
ومن ذاك اليوم تادبت وصرت اكل الخضر واليابس ..

----------


## أم الخليفي

> ههههههههههه
> 
> عاد انا ام المواقف .. استوتلي واااااااااايد مواقف محرجة مع ريلي ..
> 
> بس بقولكم اخر موقف من يومين .. 
> 
> بما ان كملت 8 شهور عروس ، فاستحي اكل شي جدام ريلي ..
> كله اقوله مابي شبعانه وانا اصلا ميته من اليوع ..
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه


اتخيل فشللللللله والله 


بس ياما انحطينا في هالموقف

----------


## ڪڜـﯙخة ړآک

UP UP UP UP

----------


## تاجرة السعاده

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقفكم تضحك
> 
> انا ماتذكر شي بس موقف الي لبست شورت ذكرتني بأول مره البس فيها شورت قدام ريلي بجامة نووم كانت جان يقوولي احلىىى عدنان الطلياني ههههههههههههه
> 
> و احيد يوم مالجة كنت لابسة كعب و سحبت ريلي على السيراميك و طلع صووت طررررررررررررررر خفت يفهمني غلط حاولت اعيد الحركه الصووت ماطااع يطلع و اعيييييد اعيييد عشان يطلع الصووت من الكعب و يفهم انه من الكعب صدق غبااء و قهر احراج ممن الخاطر ههههههههه
> 
> و البارحه ريلي كان طالع و بنتي تلعب و يا عيال اليران قلت فرصه احط مااسك شوي انا طالعة من الغرفه و غرفتي مقابلة باب المدخل بالظبط انا على بالي الخدامه وبنتي يايين من برع يوم صديت شفته هوووووووووووووو والله رقصت من الزيغه واتفشلت و دخلت الحمام بسرعه قلت الحين بيعلق والا بيضحك لاكنه ماقال شي ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدق ضحكتيني من الخاطر..

----------


## خولة الحمادي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـ ..

----------


## sahoora

loooool

----------


## برقع وردي

حبيبته وبنت المعالي فطستوني ضحك 

يله فووووق _______________^

----------


## نقنوقة

> مره كنا تونا معرسين وكنت اوني عادي برستيج وحالتي لله ونتمشي فالمووول ولابسه غشتويه والحنا بارز وكل شي يدل على انه نحن معاريس يداد خخخخ
> 
> وفجاه وانا امشي حسيت انه خطوتي صارت بطيييئه ومافيه شي بالجعب مالي وانتو بكرامه
> وحسيت انه فيه شي ناشب تحت بين ريولي
> 
> واخر شي يوم صديت تحت الا واشوف
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وااااااااااي بطني حرام عليج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
... كله صوب وحبل الغسيل صوب ثاني ههههههههههههه
مايسوى .. بطونكن بتنطر هههههـ

----------


## نقنوقة

> مـــت من الضحــك,,,
> انا بقولكم موقف محرررررررررررررج امووت يوم اتذكره,,, بس كان قبل ما اعرس بفتره,, كنت واايد شريه يوم انا في الاعداديه كل اناقر الخدامات,,, مره كنت طالعه من باب الصاله الي ورا وكان مجابل ملحق الخدامات والباب الخارجي الي وراا
> المهم شفت وحده من الخدمات واقفه عن باب الغرفه,, وعاد جان اسويلها حركات استهبال وعبط جني اراقوز ادلع لسااني واعفس بويهي وهي بكل بروود اتطالعني وماترد,, وانا ازييد اباها ترد او تعصب,, وهي عاادي وانا ازيييييييد لين غديت جني معااقه لووووووووووول,, يوم اصد شفت ربيع خالي واقف على باب الدروازه الي ورااا ويطالع بكل استغرااااب واشمأزااااااز ومبقق عيونه يبا يفهم انا شو مشكلتي,, تراه مايشوف الخدامه بس مجابلني انا ...لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> وارررررررررركض داخل اصييح من اللوم,,, واشتكي عند اختي,, اقولها اكيد بيقول حليلها بنتهم معاقه لااااااااااااااااا
> ومن بعدها خلاص عقلت وماقمت استهبل



ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فالنتينا

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لآ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لآ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لآ إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## القرموشة

ههههههههههههه
والله سوالفكم حلوه 
بقولك لكم سالفتي 
يوم العرس طعمته كيكة وكانت القطعة كبيرة يالله دخلت حلقة ويوم طعمني الكيكة كانت القطعة صغيرة قالي انا طعمتج الكيكة صغيرة وانتي طعمتينة كبيييرة يالله بالستر شو تتحريني 
والله اني قفطت

----------


## مالـ مثيل ـها

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> مواقفكم تضحك
> 
> انا ماتذكر شي بس موقف الي لبست شورت ذكرتني بأول مره البس فيها شورت قدام ريلي بجامة نووم كانت جان يقوولي احلىىى عدنان الطلياني ههههههههههههه
> 
> و احيد يوم مالجة كنت لابسة كعب و سحبت ريلي على السيراميك و طلع صووت طررررررررررررررر خفت يفهمني غلط حاولت اعيد الحركه الصووت ماطااع يطلع و اعيييييد اعيييد عشان يطلع الصووت من الكعب و يفهم انه من الكعب صدق غبااء و قهر احراج ممن الخاطر ههههههههه
> 
> و البارحه ريلي كان طالع و بنتي تلعب و يا عيال اليران قلت فرصه احط مااسك شوي انا طالعة من الغرفه و غرفتي مقابلة باب المدخل بالظبط انا على بالي الخدامه وبنتي يايين من برع يوم صديت شفته هوووووووووووووو والله رقصت من الزيغه واتفشلت و دخلت الحمام بسرعه قلت الحين بيعلق والا بيضحك لاكنه ماقال شي ههههههههههههههه





> مره كنا تونا معرسين وكنت اوني عادي برستيج وحالتي لله ونتمشي فالمووول ولابسه غشتويه والحنا بارز وكل شي يدل على انه نحن معاريس يداد خخخخ
> 
> وفجاه وانا امشي حسيت انه خطوتي صارت بطيييئه ومافيه شي بالجعب مالي وانتو بكرامه
> وحسيت انه فيه شي ناشب تحت بين ريولي
> 
> واخر شي يوم صديت تحت الا واشوف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه

----------


## نقنوقة

اب اب اب اب

----------


## sahoora

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## no04no0

مره كنت لابسه بجامه كروهات ابيض واسود ورحت صوب الصاله عند زوجي لا اشوف الريال ميت من الضحك فكرته يضحك على شي في التلفزيون قعدت اشوي وصاح البيبي قمت شوفه رجع الريال يضحك فشكيت في نفسي وعزكم الله على طول دشيت الحمام اجيك ما شفت شي وطلعت شليت البيبي وسرت صوبه بعد مره ثانيه يضحك سألته ليش تضحك في شي قالي لا بس اتذكرت شي قمت ارجع البيبي الغرفه رجع يضحك قلت لازم ارجع واعرف السالفه فرجعتله وتميت ع راسه لحد ما قالي ما شاء الله الاخت يايه نص الليل من الروضه انتي وهالبجامه ذكرتيني بزمان اول يوم كنا في الروضه نلبس نفس هاللبس والله اني قفطت ومن ذاك اليوم ما رجعت البسها

----------


## احلى روح

هههههههههههه مواقفكم خطيره صباياا فطست ضحكدق
اما انا اذكر ثاني يوم سرنا اتلانتس وكانت اول ايام العرس والمستحى موت فلبست جوتي وااااطي ع شاان ما طيح ويوم وصلنا كنت امشي واحد يعرفنا بالفندق وماحسيت الا طراااخ واسحب ريلي تحت وتعثرت خخخخخخ عاد ويهي اشاارات قفطه اول الاالعرس حتى المظيف بلم ههه ويوم دخلت الغرفه قالي شو ياج قتله الجوتي ههه والحمدلله ستويت يابه واحد ثاني بس طبعا الطيحات يت اكثر عن مره وريلي مسكين تعقد يوم شي نزله ولا شي يمسكني على طوول خخن نخخخ


موقف ثاني كنا نتعشى فطعم راقي وكان برى فالجو يعني وانا من لنوع اللي يخاف من الحيوانات 
طلبنا اكل الا قطوه تي صوبنا شمت المشااوي والحبيبه يت تحت كرسيه جان انط من الكرسي واناقز وريلي تفشل العالم والناس كلها تشوفني خخخ
وجان تروح القطوه توني اكل الا ترد ثاني مره ريلي شافها بس ماقالي كان يراقبها ويوم ارفع عيني يلف صوبي حسيت من نظراته في شي جان الف ولقى الحبيبه ميااو وراي
وارد واصاارخ يقولي يلسي ماتقول شي اقوله نطلع وكل شوي يغيرولي الكرسي ولاكل والصحون وياي ههه تخيلو الموقف رايح راد واغير مكان وهيه معنده تي صووبنا تمينا نفر لحم صوبها بس وربي ماتهنيت باكل
عقب قال ريلي توبه اشلج مطعم ههه فشلتينا

----------


## الدبه

هههههههههههههههههههه والله اظحك بصوت عالي من فير الله خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## عواشهـ

مره البشكااره مع اعرف شو مسويه هي كانت ما امغسله الصحوون عدل مال كلك بسرعه يعني و ماسحه المطبخ بماي بس بدون ديتول ولا شي زعلانه ما اعرف شو بلاها.. المهم انا عصبت عليييها بالقووو لان مش اول مررره و بنفس الحزه هجور و بطي يتضااربوون و انا اصرخ و اصرخ و شااده حيلي... على العيال و البشكاره اشوي و خشمي نزف دم و انا اكمل و خبر خير ياني ريلي يقووول

بو الشباب هدي هدي اعصابك الدنيا ما تستاهل.. و انا مفوووووووله من البشكاره و العياال اقول ها شو عنده؟؟؟عقب جان يقوولي بوشهاب خشمك فيه دم من الاضرابه هدي هدي ..كل واحد يصلح سيارته خلااص..
ما انحرجت بس قفطت انا مفووله و شااده حيلي و هو يالس يتمصخر علييه..

----------


## عذايب22

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## مس مزيونه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كملووو

----------


## الحلوه 2011

الموضووع روعه

----------


## أصووووله

نترياااا الزووووووووووووود ^^

----------


## خولاء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه, , 
والله الضضضحكه تبي تطلللع , ,! !زااخه عمريي عسب الواالد ما يسمع , ,!! ههههه
بينط يطاالع بلالاني ! مااافينيي هههههه ,,

uP UP

----------


## فجــر الليالي

> هههههههههههه مواقفكم خطيره صباياا فطست ضحكدق
> اما انا اذكر ثاني يوم سرنا اتلانتس وكانت اول ايام العرس والمستحى موت فلبست جوتي وااااطي ع شاان ما طيح ويوم وصلنا كنت امشي واحد يعرفنا بالفندق وماحسيت الا طراااخ واسحب ريلي تحت وتعثرت خخخخخخ عاد ويهي اشاارات قفطه اول الاالعرس حتى المظيف بلم ههه ويوم دخلت الغرفه قالي شو ياج قتله الجوتي ههه والحمدلله ستويت يابه واحد ثاني بس طبعا الطيحات يت اكثر عن مره وريلي مسكين تعقد يوم شي نزله ولا شي يمسكني على طوول خخن نخخخ
> 
> 
> موقف ثاني كنا نتعشى فطعم راقي وكان برى فالجو يعني وانا من لنوع اللي يخاف من الحيوانات 
> طلبنا اكل الا قطوه تي صوبنا شمت المشااوي والحبيبه يت تحت كرسيه جان انط من الكرسي واناقز وريلي تفشل العالم والناس كلها تشوفني خخخ
> وجان تروح القطوه توني اكل الا ترد ثاني مره ريلي شافها بس ماقالي كان يراقبها ويوم ارفع عيني يلف صوبي حسيت من نظراته في شي جان الف ولقى الحبيبه ميااو وراي
> وارد واصاارخ يقولي يلسي ماتقول شي اقوله نطلع وكل شوي يغيرولي الكرسي ولاكل والصحون وياي ههه تخيلو الموقف رايح راد واغير مكان وهيه معنده تي صووبنا تمينا نفر لحم صوبها بس وربي ماتهنيت باكل
> عقب قال ريلي توبه اشلج مطعم ههه فشلتينا

----------


## دلوعة جيمي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم صح لوووووووول

انا باول شهر عرسي تقريبا كنا نايمين جي جريب الساعة  :12 (70): 3 بالليل المهم حد يااا دق البااااااااب بقووووووووووووو  :EEK!:  :EEK!: والي نعرفه انه كلهم راقدين  :12 (1): 
وانا بموووت من الخووف وريلي طلع خواااف درجة اولى  :12 (98): 
يتصل لامه عشان اتيي تشووف وهو يرتجف بدل ما يضغط 4 يضغط 7 هههههههه
يت امه وخواته يدروون محد ف البيت والباب مقفووول  :12 (58): 
تخيلوا ما خلا امه ترووح  :12 (3):  خلاها تنااام معانا خخخخخخخخخخ ووالله انها ناامت معانا وانا منحرجة واااااااااااااااايد ما عرفت انااام  :12 (85):  :12 (46):  وللحين خواته وامه وانا نضحك عليييه يقوول انزين انتي الي خفتي قلتله انا بنت عادي اخااف بس انت عاااد غيرر ريال ههههههه لا وامك تنام معانا بعد قممممممممممممممممممممممممممة الاحراج وربي :12 (56):

----------


## مون لايت

UP UP UP UP

----------


## MEMOIR

Uuuuup
لايوقف

----------


## &اماليا&

فـــــــوق

مواقفكم واااااااايد حلوة وتونس 

عقبالي وعقبال باجي العزابيات ان شاء الله

----------


## الريم خورفكان

تعرضت امسااااات لموقف وانحرااااااجت بالقووه تخيلوااا كنت توني طالعه من الاربيعين عسب كنت مربيه وعاده طلعت حرتي بالكشخه رحنا المستشفى انا وبوالشباب عسب بنودي النونو وانا لابسه كعب وكااشخه وشايله النونو تخيلووو واحنا ماشين جان اتعثر واطيح على الارض والنونو يايدي ويدام ريلي وخلاف كل العاملات تيمعووه عليه وانا مووووول منحرجه لانه ريلي فاج عينه ويطالعني وانا من القفطه مارمت اجوووفه

----------


## × كوكو ×

> مـــت من الضحــك,,,
> انا بقولكم موقف محرررررررررررررج امووت يوم اتذكره,,, بس كان قبل ما اعرس بفتره,, كنت واايد شريه يوم انا في الاعداديه كل اناقر الخدامات,,, مره كنت طالعه من باب الصاله الي ورا وكان مجابل ملحق الخدامات والباب الخارجي الي وراا
> المهم شفت وحده من الخدمات واقفه عن باب الغرفه,, وعاد جان اسويلها حركات استهبال وعبط جني اراقوز ادلع لسااني واعفس بويهي وهي بكل بروود اتطالعني وماترد,, وانا ازييد اباها ترد او تعصب,, وهي عاادي وانا ازيييييييد لين غديت جني معااقه لووووووووووول,, يوم اصد شفت ربيع خالي واقف على باب الدروازه الي ورااا ويطالع بكل استغرااااب واشمأزااااااز ومبقق عيونه يبا يفهم انا شو مشكلتي,, تراه مايشوف الخدامه بس مجابلني انا ...لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> وارررررررررركض داخل اصييح من اللوم,,, واشتكي عند اختي,, اقولها اكيد بيقول حليلها بنتهم معاقه لااااااااااااااااا
> ومن بعدها خلاص عقلت وماقمت استهبل


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقفكم تضضضضضضضضضضضحك خصوصا ام الكاو بوي 
و هاف السبونج بوب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كملوووااا ..

----------


## nosa

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
سهرانه والبيت هدوووووووووووووء 
خخخخخ

----------


## سامبا سامبا

فووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

> مره البشكااره مع اعرف شو مسويه هي كانت ما امغسله الصحوون عدل مال كلك بسرعه يعني و ماسحه المطبخ بماي بس بدون ديتول ولا شي زعلانه ما اعرف شو بلاها.. المهم انا عصبت عليييها بالقووو لان مش اول مررره و بنفس الحزه هجور و بطي يتضااربوون و انا اصرخ و اصرخ و شااده حيلي... على العيال و البشكاره اشوي و خشمي نزف دم و انا اكمل و خبر خير ياني ريلي يقووول
> 
> بو الشباب هدي هدي اعصابك الدنيا ما تستاهل.. و انا مفوووووووله من البشكاره و العياال اقول ها شو عنده؟؟؟عقب جان يقوولي بوشهاب خشمك فيه دم من الاضرابه هدي هدي ..كل واحد يصلح سيارته خلااص..
> ما انحرجت بس قفطت انا مفووله و شااده حيلي و هو يالس يتمصخر علييه..


ظحكني ريلج ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

----------


## فنون الحب

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلفت عليكم كملو

----------


## ام سلامي ..*

انا فثاني يوم زواجنا كنا طالعين من الفندق ورايحيين بيت اهلي 
انا متعوده على الدفاشة وفسيارة ابوي كل شي خربان كنا يوم نبي انسكر السدة اندقها دق بالقو لانها خربانه وما تتسكر عدل
والحبييب قالي دخلي البوك فالسدة وسيارته يدييده حطييت البوك ودقيييت السده استوا طااااااااااااااااخ هو اخترع ونقز من مكانه قالي اشفيييج !!!
وحسيييت اني سوييت شي غلط لان هو برستييج استغرب قال هاي من اول يووم جي الله يستر !!!
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## خولة الحمادي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه 

شو هالدفاااشه 

خ خ خ خ خ خ

----------


## بنت سلطون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتوني وربي هههههههههههههههه
تراني فالدووااام وانا ميووووده عمرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي اضحك بصوت واطيييي هههههههههههههههه اخ ابي انقع ضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام رشوووودي

> انا عندي موقف ما ظنتي في اقوى منه ههههههه الله يسلمكن خالتي كان عندهم ضيوف بالبيت عسب يخطبوها وهي ما كانت تدري عالعموم الاخت كانت بالحمام عزكن الله وكانت لابسه تنوره طويله لين تحت انزين اطلعت من الحمام ويحليلها سارت تسلم على الضيوف ادخلت الصاله ولفت على اليميع تسلم والمصيبه وقمة الاحراج انها التنوره عقب الحمام ما ادري كيف كانت مرفوعه من ورا وما حست ولا احد شافها عسب ينبهونها الا عقب ما ادخلت الصاله ويا احليلها ما تدري عن شي والضيوف شافوا كل شي من ورا ههههههه المساكين ياو يشوف ويها شافوا شي ثاني اشردوا عقب الفضيحه وخالتي يومين ساجنه عمرها بدارها من الفشيله بس المستغربه منه كيف ما حست انه تنورتها مرفوعه ما ادري هههههه الحين معرسه وعندها ولد الله يحفظهم انشالله





هههههههههههههههههههههههه
واع فشيله والله ههههههههههه

----------


## قلبي بوأحمد

_ياااااااااهلااا والله ......

وانا سالفتي سالفه ’’ كان ثاني يوم زواجنا رايحين كارفور انا وريلي وعاد انا مامتعوده البس كعب وكنت لابسه بذاك اليووم .. واخبركم كنا نتحوط من محل لمحل وعاد واحنا طالعين من مكياجي اقول لريلي ريلي تعورني من الكعب قالي اشتريلج غيره ... قلته برايه مافيني اتشرى ..وقال عطيني ايدج بمسكها اقوله لا فشله وشوي الا واشوف عمري متخرطفه وطاااااااااح ويهي ,, وريلي متفشل وفيه الضحكه علي ..وعقب يعت وكان خاطري بكيك شوكولاته واشترينا وهو قام ومسكني لين ماظهرنا من باب المركز هدييت ايدي وسرت وراه وعند الدري اتخرررررطفت ايييييييييييييييييييييييييي فششششششششله جدام العالم عاد ريلي قال مب يوووع هذا نزل عليج ومستانس الحبيب ناقع من الضحك لين دخلنا السيارة وعقيت النعال اقوول حشا فااال شر ........_

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

مره كان مرااويني صورة واحد قالي : هذا داايما يشبهووني فيه .. انا اشبهه ..؟!
رديت عليه : هههههههههه شو يخصه (ومن هالرمسه ) ... الخ

جان يقلي : هذا اخووي ..
وانا : @[email protected] نو كومنت غيرت السالفه ..

السالفه الثانيه .. كنت ياسه وياه 7 ساعات .. وطول الوقت حاطه ايدي عبطني ..
ويوم كمللنا 7 سااعات (شكله ملاحظ اني طول الوقت مخبيه بطني ) جااف صوب بطني ..
قال : هاا عندج كرشه خخخخخخخخخخخ
فشله لين هاليوم يقلي مربيه كرشه صغيروونة ..

(بس طبعا بشلها ) لوووول

----------


## سعاده2

روعه كملت كل الصفحات وناا مستانسة عسوالف وسوالف ناقعه عليهم من الضحك 

استمرو

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

مامريت بمواقف قوويه لين اللحين الحمدلله لانه يمكن بعدنا مالجين

المهم مره يحليله كان يدلك جتفي عشان عباله جسمي مكسر من الرياضه ( كنت توني باديه اروح الجيم )

قلت له جسمي مايعورني عادي بس صوب البطن ،، جان سيده حط ايده على بطني  :EEK!:  انا كنت مااخذه راااحتي عالاااااخر >> تعرفون لما تمدون بطنكم ماتكونون شافطين الكرشه ،، يعني البطن متفعص وطالعه طبقه ،،،هههههههه يالله  :EEK!:  

:::

وبعد شوو ،، مره كنت انادي اخوي عشان يروح يستقبل ريلي بالميلس كان تووه واصل وخفت محد هناك ،، فصرخت ناديت اخوي بصوت عاااالي كله دفاشه واعصاب ،، ولا اختي تطلع لي تقولي اششش ترى هو تحت (( يعني كل شيء انسمع )) كنت احسب انه بالميلس  :EEK!:

----------


## مس مزيونه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا كملن

----------


## × كوكو ×

> مامريت بمواقف قوويه لين اللحين الحمدلله لانه يمكن بعدنا مالجين
> 
> المهم مره يحليله كان يدلك جتفي عشان عباله جسمي مكسر من الرياضه ( كنت توني باديه اروح الجيم )
> 
> قلت له جسمي مايعورني عادي بس صوب البطن ،، جان سيده حط ايده على بطني  انا كنت مااخذه راااحتي عالاااااخر >> تعرفون لما تمدون بطنكم ماتكونون شافطين الكرشه ،، يعني البطن متفعص وطالعه طبقه ،،،هههههههه يالله  
> 
> :::
> 
> وبعد شوو ،، مره كنت انادي اخوي عشان يروح يستقبل ريلي بالميلس كان تووه واصل وخفت محد هناك ،، فصرخت ناديت اخوي بصوت عاااالي كله دفاشه واعصاب ،، ولا اختي تطلع لي تقولي اششش ترى هو تحت (( يعني كل شيء انسمع )) كنت احسب انه بالميلس


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اهم شي الطبقه هاه  :Big Grin:

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

فووووووووق

----------


## al-farasha

ههههههههههههههههههههه اسميكم هلكتنوني من الضحك

اول موقف:-
في حفلة الملجة دخل علي ريلي و انا كاشخه و متعدله و تسريحه و حاله سالني ما شاء الله هذا كله شعرج و لا حاطه قوطي روب صديت عليه بكل عفوية و قلتله لا حاطه اسنفنجة  :12 (61): 

ثاني موقف:-
سايرين امارات مول يبغي يتسوق الحبيب، و طبعا قالي تغشي و لبسي نعال سطاحي ،، و انا الحبيبة متعودة على الكعوب، و ريلي ملقبني مس برستيج..

لقيت عندي هذا النعال يديد و لبسته...



رحنا قسم الماركات و دخلنا ارماني اكسجينج قسم الرجال ريلي يدور له على نعال ،طبعا انا متغشيه ما اشوف شي و ما وعيت عمري الا شاله نعالي من ريولي و مقربتنه من ويهي اطالع شو تحته ملعوزني طلعت لزقه شليتها و فريتها و بدال ما انزل و احط انعالي و البسها عقيتها من ايدي لين الارض و الصوت حدث و لا حرج طرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخ و لبسته، صديت على ريلي و الا اسمعه يقولي:-



















صدق انج جنقلية  :EEK!:

----------


## بنت الشارجه $

> ههههههههههههههههههههه اسميكم هلكتنوني من الضحك
> 
> اول موقف:-
> في حفلة الملجة دخل علي ريلي و انا كاشخه و متعدله و تسريحه و حاله سالني ما شاء الله هذا كله شعرج و لا حاطه قوطي روب صديت عليه بكل عفوية و قلتله لا حاطه اسنفنجة 
> 
> ثاني موقف:-
> سايرين امارات مول يبغي يتسوق الحبيب، و طبعا قالي تغشي و لبسي نعال سطاحي ،، و انا الحبيبة متعودة على الكعوب، و ريلي ملقبني مس برستيج..
> 
> لقيت عندي هذا النعال يديد و لبسته...
> ...




ههههههههههه حرآآآآآم . .

----------


## × كوكو ×

ههههههههههههه
متاااابعه

----------


## إماراتية..

°o.O ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان بعيدا فقربه ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قريبا فيسره ) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان قليلا فكثره) O.o°•
•°o.O ( وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لنا فيه) O.o°•,,,,,,

----------


## خولاء

UPPPPPPPPPP
uUUPPP

----------


## MEMOIR

Uuuuuup
لا يوقف

----------


## sahoora

اب اب

----------


## بنت سلطون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## saro0onh

أب أب أب

----------


## غلاتي كيوت

up
up

----------


## ندى2008

سوالفكم تحفة

----------


## Mamnoo3

*هههههههه والله مواقفكم حلووه الله يوفقكم يارب 

بقولكم موقف احرجني مع ريلي ( مالجه ) 

المهم مره طلعت معاه انا واخوي الصغير وعيال اخوي لصغاار للحديقه وكنت اتمشى معاهه بروحنا واليهال بروحهم يلعبون ولما خلصنا ونبي نطلع اتصلت في اخوي وقلت له يلاااطلعوو احنا عند البوابه الرئيسيه , وانا وريلي كنا نتريا الصغااار وكنت اقوول وينه اخوي تأخرر ,, جان يقول كاهو فووق ( اشر على فوق الشجره ) وانا طالعت فوق الشيره مصدقه واقوله وينه,, واقولكم ضحك علييييييييييييييييييييييييي وايييييييييييييييد كان شكلي غبي صدق وضحكت , لكن زعلت منه بعدين,, وبس خخ*

----------


## بنت سلطون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الأصالة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## sahoora

لوووووووووووول

----------


## برقع وردي

هههههههههههه 

والله ضحك خاصه الجنقليه فأرماني ___________^

----------


## أم حمــد3

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ

----------


## قوقو RAK

انا عندي موقف ما ظنتي في اقوى منه ههههههه الله يسلمكن خالتي كان عندهم ضيوف بالبيت عسب يخطبوها وهي ما كانت تدري عالعموم الاخت كانت بالحمام عزكن الله وكانت لابسه تنوره طويله لين تحت انزين اطلعت من الحمام ويحليلها سارت تسلم على الضيوف ادخلت الصاله ولفت على اليميع تسلم والمصيبه وقمة الاحراج انها التنوره عقب الحمام ما ادري كيف كانت مرفوعه من ورا وما حست ولا احد شافها عسب ينبهونها الا عقب ما ادخلت الصاله ويا احليلها ما تدري عن شي والضيوف شافوا كل شي من ورا ههههههه المساكين ياو يشوف ويها شافوا شي ثاني اشردوا عقب الفضيحه وخالتي يومين ساجنه عمرها بدارها من الفشيله بس المستغربه منه كيف ما حست انه تنورتها مرفوعه ما ادري هههههه الحين معرسه وعندها ولد الله يحفظهم انشالله 






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللهم لا شماته بس صدق موقف محرج 
وحتى مال بوجسووووووووووووووووووووووم 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ساره خالد

هووووووب

----------


## اسبرانسا

al-jo0oharh 

متتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت من الضحك على موقفج

----------


## يدوه صغيره

هههههههههههههههههه

كملووووووووووو

----------


## Mall.08

ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## roo7e-s

للرفع

----------


## ونة العود

ههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم تجلع الجبد من الضحك ..


الحمدلله ما استوالي موقف محرج وان شاءالله ما يستويلي لاني عادي اصيح من القفطه ^^



اماااا الكااااسبر هلكتني من الضحك :-)

----------


## ونة العود

> انا دوم مواقف بسبب كلامي ><" 
> 
> مادري من وين ايب المصطلحات والمشكله يذلني عليهن ><" 
> 
> المهم الموقف .. انا عندي موقفين وكلهن ساسهن الديودرنت ( مال العرق ) ><" 
> 
> الموقف الاول . 
> واحليلي عروس توني .. وبو عليا يعرفني مستلغثه على الطلعه .. 
> المهم قالي عندج 5 دقايق لو ما طلعتي انا طالع عنج .. 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله مت من الضحك حسبي الله على بليسج ,, كملي ^^

----------


## دهن العووووود

> الله يحيج ويعز غاااليج يشرفني اكووون اول وحده ارد على موضوووعج المميز؟؟؟ والله شكثر في مواااقف مع زوجي اولهم مره كنت شبعااانه وكل شوي اترع بصووت خفيف سبحان الله مر زوجي من جداامي جان اترع بصووت عالي انحرجت شي موطبيعي جان يقولي اقعددددددددددددددددددد يابوجسوووم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه

والله فطستيني ضحك حبيبتي..

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام الغالي22

*عاد اليوم جمعة والمفروض اطلع ويالحبيب الا وطحت ع موضوعكم قاعده من الساعه 2 للحين اضحك مثل الهبله عصب تلبس و قام طلع بروحه اسمعه يقول الحمدلله والشكر 

بو جسوم فديتك عسل

اناناسو كله كوم وتشيو تشيو كوم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اما انتي يا الاساور صراحة اتخيل موقفك امووووووووت ضحك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخ*



> انا عندي موقف صااار من سنين لكن ما كان
> موقف يا بنات الاان سووووووووااااااااااااد ويه من الخاطر
> واللي قلبها ضعيف والا عندها السكري احسن لها اتم بعيد
> يااافشلتي للحين مدري كيف اني عايشه عقب هالموقف
> 
> 
> 
> الله يسلمكم انا بين بيتي وبيت اهلي باب فديتهم هم جيراااني يا قلبي احلي شي
> 
> ...

----------


## Mall.08

ربي إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير

----------


## BINT SHJ

للرررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## عيناويه ^_^

وربي فطسسسسسسست من الضحككككككككككككككككككك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الحياة الحره

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه
> 
> 
> واااااااي بطني ميته ظحك خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عاد انا برز فيسي وبقولكم موقف صارلي ويا اخوي مع اني عزابيه هع هع هع 
> ...


ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك نقعتيني من الضحك

----------


## دهن العووووود

ههههههه


روووووووووووووووووووووعه المواقف..


ههه..

----------


## super mom

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ا

ليش خلصتوووووووووووووووووووو 

كملوووو كملوووووووو !!

----------


## عواشهـ

هوووووووووووووب

----------


## BabyLove

اففف ذكرتوني

طبعا أول ما عرست..(و أصلن كل المواقف اللي تفشل تصير بهالمرحلة الزوجية.. فانتبهن يا عرايس).. كنا حاجزين بفندق شانقريلا فدبي

قبل لا ننزل الفندق ريلي وداني صب وي.. طبعاُ اهوا إلا يصر ياخذلي الساندويتش الطوييييييييييلة .. و أنا عاد أوني أبي أحافظ على رشاقتي 

المهم.. خذيت النص الثاني بارسل و رحنا الفندق

طبعاً رتبنا الأغراض و كل شي و تمينا نسولف لين طاف الوقت و ما حسينا إلا يه نص الليل

أنا الصراحة يعت و قلت يا حرمة كلي النص الثاني

و كان صوب المطبخ التحضيري مكريويف بس محطاي داخل الكبت ..(شو هالغباء)

المهم حطيت السندويتش فيه و صكرته و ضغطت دقيقتين بس ما يستوي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شو هالغباء.. محطيينه داخل الكبت و بعد ما يشتغل... (و طبعاٌ ريلي يطالع من بعيد لبعيد و ساكت)

آخر شي اتمعنت فالكروييف زييين ما زيين و انتبهت انه









لووكر مب مكروييف

عاد هني ريلي ماقدر يستحمل و انسدح من الضحك

مشكلة من عرق البداوة و الله خخخخخخخ

----------


## ام الغـلا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههه
هههه
هه
فطست ضحك من مواقفكم انا يوم بذكر شي بحدر بكتب
ومشكوره الغلا على الموضوع الغاوي شراتج

----------


## ام الغالي22

> اففف ذكرتوني
> 
> طبعا أول ما عرست..(و أصلن كل المواقف اللي تفشل تصير بهالمرحلة الزوجية.. فانتبهن يا عرايس).. كنا حاجزين بفندق شانقريلا فدبي
> 
> قبل لا ننزل الفندق ريلي وداني صب وي.. طبعاُ اهوا إلا يصر ياخذلي الساندويتش الطوييييييييييلة .. و أنا عاد أوني أبي أحافظ على رشاقتي 
> 
> المهم.. خذيت النص الثاني بارسل و رحنا الفندق
> 
> طبعاً رتبنا الأغراض و كل شي و تمينا نسولف لين طاف الوقت و ما حسينا إلا يه نص الليل
> ...



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخ

والله مواقفكم عسل

----------


## ftafeat

أنا بقولكم عن موقفي مع بعلولي  :Smile: 


مرة كنت أعلج لبان وخلاص طلعت اللبانة في ايدي كنت بعقها
وفي هالوقت ريلي كان يمازحني.. وجان بالغلط عطيته كف بس عالخفيف وفجأة لصقت اللبانة على لحيته 


عاد هني أنا توههههههههههههقت اللبانة ما طاعت تخوز من لحيتة وحاولت حاولت حاولت أشيلها بس مب طايعة تخوز من لحيته 
وهو خلاص مفول بالقو......  :Frown:  
وحليله هو بعد حاول بس ما قدر 
آخر شي ياب مقص وخص لحيته على شكل دائري وأنا فيني ضحكة بس يودت عمري ( غلطانة واضحك بعد ....!!)


واللي أحرج من هذا كله كان عنده عرس فليل ولازم يروح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وحليله بعلولي  :Smile:

----------


## ام الغالي22

> أنا بقولكم عن موقفي مع بعلولي 
> 
> 
> مرة كنت أعلج لبان وخلاص طلعت اللبانة في ايدي كنت بعقها
> وفي هالوقت ريلي كان يمازحني.. وجان بالغلط عطيته كف بس عالخفيف وفجأة لصقت اللبانة على لحيته 
> 
> 
> عاد هني أنا توههههههههههههقت اللبانة ما طاعت تخوز من لحيتة وحاولت حاولت حاولت أشيلها بس مب طايعة تخوز من لحيته 
> وهو خلاص مفول بالقو......  
> ...


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ





حرام والله يكسر الخاطر

زين عداها خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## خويه الشقآ

هههههههه ضحكت ضحك خاصه ع كاسبر مهنهم 



أنا أيها وايد مواقف بس لي ما انساه ليله الدخله خخخ بعد دشينا الغرفه وانا طول القوت ساكته حتي الصور كل لي وياه منزله راسي تحت يوم راحو سكر الباب جان يرمسس وانا طاف. ولا كلمه طلعتها بس اناظر فاليدار خخخ اخر شي قام يتوضأ يوم طلع قال وين السجادة قلت وانا شعرفني اول مره ادخل هالغرفه ههههههه راح الحيا كله الله بدون شعور رديت هالرد عاد هو لوتي بالعمد. ساأل هالسؤال راح قالي. والله وطلعتي مب هينه هههههههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

هووووووووب

----------


## حمامة نودي

هههههههههههههههه
هلكتوني 
عيبتني سالفه الضرابه مال عواشه
اونه هدي هدي 
كل مواقفكم حلوه

لا يوقف

----------


## laila226

(( اللهم اقض حاجتي، انس وحدتي، فرج كربتي،
اجعل لي رفيقا صالحا كي نسبحك كثيراً، 
ونذكرك كثيراً، فانت بنا بصيراً))


((استغفر الله العظييييم من كل ذنب عظييييييم))

----------


## الحياة الحره

> اففف ذكرتوني
> 
> طبعا أول ما عرست..(و أصلن كل المواقف اللي تفشل تصير بهالمرحلة الزوجية.. فانتبهن يا عرايس).. كنا حاجزين بفندق شانقريلا فدبي
> 
> قبل لا ننزل الفندق ريلي وداني صب وي.. طبعاُ اهوا إلا يصر ياخذلي الساندويتش الطوييييييييييلة .. و أنا عاد أوني أبي أحافظ على رشاقتي 
> 
> المهم.. خذيت النص الثاني بارسل و رحنا الفندق
> 
> طبعاً رتبنا الأغراض و كل شي و تمينا نسولف لين طاف الوقت و ما حسينا إلا يه نص الليل
> ...


ككككككككككككككككك اله يهديج ما تعرفين اتميزين ما بين المكرويف ولووكر

----------


## الحياة الحره

انا بخبركم عن قصتي مره كنا راجعين انا وريلي من العين لدبي سوى لي مفاجاه وداني حديقه الهيلي نغير جو يوم دخلنا قال لي نركب لعبه ما اعرف شو اسم العبه قلت اخاف اركب العبه ابي اركب سياير قال بركب معاج بس اركبي هاي العبه اذا كنتي اتحبيني تم يدلعني اركبي وما اتخوف (لعبه بس شخصين يلسون عليها نفس قطار الموت) المهم عشب خاطره ركبت وانا مول بموت من الخوف وقلبي يدق وقلتله اذا صار لي شي ما بسامحك وانا امانه في رقبتك ضحك قال اركبي شوفي كيف اليهال راكبين المهم ركبت وانا خايفه وقلبي يدق او ما تحركت وارتفعنا اشويه فوق صحت قلت بموت بموت يقول لي اسكتي اسكتي قلته ما بسكت اول مارتفعنا فوق شفت تحت صابني قشعريره صرخت بصوت عالي الله اعلم شو قلت سبيته ما خليت كلام ما قلت مره وحده نزل تحت تميت اصيح واصرخ اقول له خبرك عند امي تبي تبذبحني انا ما عندي شي ما احبك وهو يضحك وانا ارتجف وريلي بروحها تتحرك وتنتفض والناس يتشوفوا عليه يوم نزلت افتشلت ككككككك تميت اضحك على عمري واعتذرت بس قلت ما بركب مره ثانيه 




مره بعد كنت رايحه القريه العالميه قبل سنتين ها الفتره كنا مخطوبين انا واختي وزوجها وهو ركبنا نفس العبه انا على بالي العبه بس تحت ما تروح فوق وانا شاده حيلي وقلتلهم على حسابي وركبنا العبه الله لا يرويكم اشوف عمري ارتفع فوق اقول لاختي ليش ما خبرتيني العبه اتروح فوق عصبت عليها انا اصرخ مره ادور العبه وانا اصرخ والله فشيله تزحلقت وطحت تحت اشوي لان راسي دار وشيلتي طاحت فشيله والله ريلي اختي وريلي يضحكون عليه زين ما مت بس ذكريات حلوه

----------


## ساره خالد

هوووووووب

----------


## بنت سلطون

روعه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## laila226

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## يدوه صغيره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


مواااااااقف ولا اروووووووووووووع منها كملوووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## ام المزيون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه روووعه روووووعه المواقف حلووووووووووووووووووووووووه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يهنيكم خواتي والله يديم المحبه بين كل زوجين يارب ^_^


انا يوم بذكر شي اكيد برجع ^_*

----------


## الحنونة1

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

من سـآعه و آنا آقـرآ و لا خلصت كل الصـفحات , قسسسسسسم بالله تححححححححححححححفه سـوآلـفكم

و لا تشيو تشيو خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

صـدق ضـحكت من صميم القـلب >> كل و لا صـميم القلب هههه  :Big Grin:

----------


## ساره خالد

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> من سـآعه و آنا آقـرآ و لا خلصت كل الصـفحات , قسسسسسسم بالله تححححححححححححححفه سـوآلـفكم
> 
> و لا تشيو تشيو خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> صـدق ضـحكت من صميم القـلب >> كل و لا صـميم القلب هههه


هههههههههههههههااااي بينفجر صميمي ماال اناااا

----------


## ام براءه

يوم كنا بالمستشفى بنتى مريضه ودشينا المعمل بنسوى فحص انا وبنتى؛ وزوجى يتريانا برع 
السستر طلبت منى عينه من البول الله اعزكم وسارت ويوم ردت حصلتنى يالسه قالت لى : Why you waitin? 
وعاد حليلها ام براءه الطيوبه مالها خص بالانجلش بغيت اقولها انتظر ابوها جان قلتلها am wait you father
وع حظى البااااااايخ دخل على ريلى ويا ها الجمله وفطس من الضحك وعاد انا غضبت غضب ويلس اضحك وانا حالتى حاله وساااااااااااكته قالى كيف تقولين لها اتريا ابوك!!!!!!! هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ساره خالد

هوووووب

----------


## قصايد راك

سالفة البيتزا ضحكتني والله مت من الضحك وبنتي مسكونه تطالعني وتضحك والله مواقفكم حلوه

----------


## بنت رفيعه

اففففففف ذكرتوني بموقف محرج الصراحه ههههههههه
مره كنت مع ريلي في بانكوك تحديدا في شارع العرب و كنت امشي معاه و شوي شفت شي عيبني و قلتله لحظه بسير بشتري شي و برد و هو تم واقف مكانه و نسيت الفلوس عنده و انا من كثر ماكنت متحمسه و ابغي اشتري مشيت عند ريلي و لاشفته شو يسوي و لاعند منوه سرت عنده قلته عطني فلوووووس جان يقرصني بقو و رديت قلتله اااااي عطني فلوس و يوم صديت اشوف ويه واقف عند ربيعه و يسولف معاه و انا ولاشفت ربيعه و يوم صديت شفت ربيعه صاد الصوب الثاني من المستحه و ريلي فوووووووووول عليه من الغيض و قالي انا براويج و الله انا مول ماشفته يسولف مع ربيعه و و يهي قفففففط و شويه و بصيح ههههه و عقب يلست اتعذر هع هع هع

----------


## قصايد راك

والله المواقف اضحك

----------


## يدوه صغيره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كملوووووووووووووووو

----------


## شـــواخي

مره ياي ريلي يزورني وكنت لابسه فستان عشبي مشير 

قالي ياسلام شو هالفستان ذكرني بالجت >_<.........صدق بدوي

----------


## شـــواخي

> يوم كنا بالمستشفى بنتى مريضه ودشينا المعمل بنسوى فحص انا وبنتى؛ وزوجى يتريانا برع 
> السستر طلبت منى عينه من البول الله اعزكم وسارت ويوم ردت حصلتنى يالسه قالت لى : Why you waitin? 
> وعاد حليلها ام براءه الطيوبه مالها خص بالانجلش بغيت اقولها انتظر ابوها جان قلتلها am wait you father
> وع حظى البااااااايخ دخل على ريلى ويا ها الجمله وفطس من الضحك وعاد انا غضبت غضب ويلس اضحك وانا حالتى حاله وساااااااااااكته قالى كيف تقولين لها اتريا ابوك!!!!!!! هههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي ضكتيني

----------


## B!nt_3eman

اممممممممممم انا عندي موقف صار لي من فتره ..
كاان ريلي رااد من السفر <<< شهرين ما شفته 

و حليلي انا كنت مرتبه كل شي .. يوم وصل وقت الرقاد دخلت الحمام >>> اكرمكم الله .. عسبت ابدل و البس .. مع العلم .. اني يوم ريلي كان مسافر كنت ف بيت اهلي .. 

الا و اشوف صرصور ع المغسله و ف النفس الوقت مابي اطلع جي و اخرب المفاجاه .. ف اشوف الصرصور اتحرك وادعي ف قلبي انه ما يتحرك وانا اصرخ الا وشوي طاار عاد اني بغييت اموووت <<< ادور ف الحمام .. ريلي استغرب بلاها هاااي تراكض ف الحمام خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اول ما فتح الباب ادزه و اطلع ف الغرفه وميته صيااح صرصور و صرصور .. واختربت ام المفاجاه .. ويلين يومنا ها يذكرني ف الموقف .. خخخخخخ

----------


## بطاطا حلوه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وانا واااااااايد ضحكت

----------


## ساره خالد

هووووووب

----------


## خولاء

UPP !! 

^-^ .. صفحــه 50 كححح ماشالله علي خخ

----------


## laila226

للرفع

----------


## ورد لافندر

ههههههههههه
سوالفكم حلوة
كل االشكر لصاحبه الموضوع

----------


## إف بي اي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحه مواقفكم قوية ههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يهنيكم ان شاءالله


كملو ^^

----------


## sahoora

هههههههههه

----------


## ۞ ملاك ۞

> يوم كنا بالمستشفى بنتى مريضه ودشينا المعمل بنسوى فحص انا وبنتى؛ وزوجى يتريانا برع 
> السستر طلبت منى عينه من البول الله اعزكم وسارت ويوم ردت حصلتنى يالسه قالت لى : Why you waitin? 
> وعاد حليلها ام براءه الطيوبه مالها خص بالانجلش بغيت اقولها انتظر ابوها جان قلتلها am wait you father
> وع حظى البااااااايخ دخل على ريلى ويا ها الجمله وفطس من الضحك وعاد انا غضبت غضب ويلس اضحك وانا حالتى حاله وساااااااااااكته قالى كيف تقولين لها اتريا ابوك!!!!!!! هههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بموووووووووووت من الضحك

هههههههههههههههههههههه والله يالسه ف الدوام واضحك روحي شرات الهبله وعيني ادمع

----------


## laila226

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وحييدهـ

هههههههه

فووووووووق

----------


## ملاك ad

> *الله يسعد الجمييييييييييييع ياا رب*
> 
> *و يرزق البنوتات الزوج الصاااااااالح _( اهم شئ )* 
> 
> *تونا من جريب كننا معرسين و راح البحر مع نسيبه و يابوا سمج فريش* 
> *و قال انوسه ما اوصيج ابغيج تسوين اكله شهيه و قلت من عيوني شيخنا...* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...









اكثر موقف ضحكني الان الحين 

نفس زوجي حتى لو موب عاجبنه ياكل غصب عنه

----------


## نقنوقة

اببببببببببببببببب

----------


## فنون الحب

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


دخييلكم كملوو لا يوقف لايوقف خخخخخخخخ

----------


## ام زايد21

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اخ بطني انطريت من مواقفكم 
> اميوده الاي فون وملحفه ويهي وميوده حلجي عن اضحك بصوت عالي والا الشبريه تتخضخض ريلي شل اللحاف و . .. . .مشفر . . . . وعقب كمل رقاده !! اتوقعت بيسحب الفون عني؟
> 
> مره بالغلط قلت حق ريلي ودني الحلاق بدال الصالون! شسوي كله عندي اولاد 
> عاد يله شو بيسكته والله ليعايرني سنه جان يقولي ليش بشللج بالمكينه بس اهم شي الزلف بحددلج اياه هههههعه
> 
> ومره الصبح ريلي كان مستعيل فخذ الروب ماله (بشت المحامين )وفره فالسياره يقول يوم دشيت قاعة المحكمه أبا البسه الا ويطيح هافه من داخل الروب لا وعليه سبونج بوب ويقول اتفشلت و ربيعه ميت ضحك عاد ربيعه شال شنطته فريلي شات الهاف صوبه قاله خشه فشنطتك يوم قالي السالفه نقعععت من الضحك قتله اشوه هافك مب هافي البو . . . . . .!!!
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه ااااااااااااى بطنى صدج نقعت من الضحك كل مواقف البنات تنقع بس هاى اكثر شى تميت اضحك وميوده بطنى

----------


## ام زايد21

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صدق مواقف اتموت من الضحك ... 
> 
> 
> اممممم بخبركن بموقف صارلي مع ريلي ... 
> وانا في ولادتي الاولى كنت اباه يكون معاي لعدة اسباب اولاً لانها ولادتي الاولى وما عندي احد امي متوفيه وانا البنوتة الوحيده يعني ماعندي خوات ..واستحيت اخبر حد .... 
> 
> المهم .. الوحده يوم اتربي اول مرة اطول ... انزييييييين اتعرفون قناع الاوكسجين عطوني اياه عسبت اول ما احس بألم استخدم هالقناع عسب يخفف الالم .. وطول الوقت ريلي يالس يمي ويشوف .. وكنا ابروحنا لان الممرضه طلعت برع ..وقال ليش ما اجرب استنشق الاوكسجين من هالقناع وشله عني واستخدمة ...تخيلوو في نفس اللحظة ياني الالم واقول لريلي عطني قناع الاوكسجين المسكين دوخ ومب عارف وين يحطه مرة على راسي ومره على خدي وتم يقول دوخت هههههههه وانا اصيح من الالم ... بعدها بخمس دقايق صحصح هههه ...


هههههههههههههه صدج موقف نقعت زين ما تم مستانس ويا القناع وتم حاطنه وهو اللى تخدر

----------


## ام زايد21

> انا عندي موقف صااار من سنين لكن ما كان
> موقف يا بنات الاان سووووووووااااااااااااد ويه من الخاطر
> واللي قلبها ضعيف والا عندها السكري احسن لها اتم بعيد
> يااافشلتي للحين مدري كيف اني عايشه عقب هالموقف
> 
> 
> 
> الله يسلمكم انا بين بيتي وبيت اهلي باب فديتهم هم جيراااني يا قلبي احلي شي
> 
> ...


خخخخخخخخ صدج فشله لا وجدام ابوج الله يرحمه لو الوالده فشله بعد بس شوى اهون ههههههه

----------


## ام زايد21

> مره كنا تونا معرسين وكنت اوني عادي برستيج وحالتي لله ونتمشي فالمووول ولابسه غشتويه والحنا بارز وكل شي يدل على انه نحن معاريس يداد خخخخ
> 
> وفجاه وانا امشي حسيت انه خطوتي صارت بطيييئه ومافيه شي بالجعب مالي وانتو بكرامه
> وحسيت انه فيه شي ناشب تحت بين ريولي
> 
> واخر شي يوم صديت تحت الا واشوف
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه حرام عليج بطنى ما اقدر والله عن جد فشلة

----------


## MAJIDA

ربي يسعدج

----------


## ام زايد21

والله يا بنات مواقفكم طرررر الصراحة ربى يسعدكم ويسعدنا جميعا مع ازواجنا والملقوفات يعرسن وينضمون لنا بسوالفهم تصدقون يالسة ومتمللة لان ريلى مسافر الله يحفظه بس استانست وااايد مع سوالفكم

----------


## ساره خالد

الله يوفقكم يارب

----------


## حبي العراق

طبعا جاري تفحص وراجعه اكمل السوالف الله يسعدكن

انا وووووايد مواقف بس اذكر عنها 

زوجي وايد يحب الغازات كوكولا مهم كنت بمطبخ ورراسي دايخي ,,,قالي وانتي بدربج ييبي كوكولا وانا بهذه ساعه بيدي بطل الزيت وارتبشت 

واشيل الزيت ورحت للبراد ووصارخ وين كوكولا وانا بيدي بطل الزيت وشلت الكولا واحط الزيت جدامه واصب بجدر الكولا ولللللللل هههههههههههه وقالي شو ضاربه تحشيش خخخخخخخخ

----------


## حبي العراق

> هههههههه ضحكت ضحك خاصه ع كاسبر مهنهم






> أنا أيها وايد مواقف بس لي ما انساه ليله الدخله خخخ بعد دشينا الغرفه وانا طول القوت ساكته حتي الصور كل لي وياه منزله راسي تحت يوم راحو سكر الباب جان يرمسس وانا طاف. ولا كلمه طلعتها بس اناظر فاليدار خخخ اخر شي قام يتوضأ يوم طلع قال وين السجادة قلت وانا شعرفني اول مره ادخل هالغرفه ههههههه راح الحيا كله الله بدون شعور رديت هالرد عاد هو لوتي بالعمد. ساأل هالسؤال راح قالي. والله وطلعتي مب هينه هههههههههههه


 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ قويه


انا بعد تذكرت يوم الملجى مبددددددددله ولابسه فستان شوي منفوخ وكنت بيت اهلي الحفله واهله واهلي ماشي غربه مهم  :Big Grin:  

اول ماملجنا ابوي قال لزوجي ياابني شوف حلالك بالغرفه لوحدكم حسبت اشوفني بلاحجاب 

وانا لوحدي واترياه  :12 (74):  اول ماشفني وشفته حظنا بعض وجان اشيلي ويفر شوي من فرحه وهو يفر بي تعثر بفستاني وكان يطيح على شبيريه وانا XXXX :12 (72): 
ماشي نصف دقيقه من دخل وامي وامه يسولفن ويايبين لنا كيك وامه شايله الكيك وامي صحون وبيبسي  :12 (80): ودخلوا علينا وانا فوقه وهو تحتي  :12 (61):  ياربي

ماانسى ماشي نصف دقيقه من دخل عليه هعهعهع امي وامه الوجه اللللوان وامي فاجه حلكها وامه بعد وهو وحليله يدفع بيه وانا فستاني مايساعد اقوم بسرعه خخخخخخ وهو وحليله
اقولي قومي اقوله ادفعني مااقدر  :12 (64): وامي استحت طالعتنا نريد نقوم بس فستان
اطرفه لف بريوله خلن الصحون وطلعن خخخخخخخخخخخ

وبعد ماقام ايطالعني يقولي مالقيتي غير هل فستان النحس تشتريه خخخخخخخخخ

وانا اضحك وحليله xxxx بعد مره ثانيه وانا بسته من خده وطلع ونسى المعرس يمسح خده ههههههههههه والروج لازقه فيه رجع للديوانيه حك ريايل ااااااااااااااااابويه شاف الروج بخد ريلي قام ربع يعطي منديل لريلي ويقوله امسح خدك ,,,,,يقول ريلي استغربت مسحت والااشوف رووووج يقولي مااحسيت الا لو تنشق الارض وتبلعني ههههههههههه

ورجعت امي لي وقالت بعدين اراويج من اطلعون الناس هههههههههههه و3 ايام بس يهزوئني ههههههه :12 (18):

----------


## امل دبي

الموقف اللي فوق فظيييييييييييع يا بنت العراق خخخخخخخخخخخ


انا اتذكر في بداية زواجنا كنا سايرين نتعشا في مطعم المهم المطعم فيه كابينه وريلي يرمس فالتيلفون مب مركز وياية وانا اسحب الكرسي بيلس جان تنطر من الكرسي حديدة باقوى ما عندها وطارت للكابينه اللي عدالنا هههههههههه ما شفتو ويهه وهو مستغرب من جونكر اللي هيه انا ههههههههه تميت مفتششششششششششششلة وين الرقة والنعومة كله تمثيل طلع خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## نسمة فرح

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


اللهم استرنا بسترك الجميل

----------


## حبي العراق

> الموقف اللي فوق فظيييييييييييع يا بنت العراق خخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> انا اتذكر في بداية زواجنا كنا سايرين نتعشا في مطعم المهم المطعم فيه كابينه وريلي يرمس فالتيلفون مب مركز وياية وانا اسحب الكرسي بيلس جان تنطر من الكرسي حديدة باقوى ما عندها وطارت للكابينه اللي عدالنا هههههههههه ما شفتو ويهه وهو مستغرب من جونكر اللي هيه انا ههههههههه تميت مفتششششششششششششلة وين الرقة والنعومة كله تمثيل طلع خخخخخخخخخ


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

متابعه خخخخخخخخخخخ خلي امخمخ لان عندي زهايمر هههههههه وكل مااتذكر ارجع

----------


## بسمه الحياه

رفع رفع ,

=}

----------


## دلوعة بونهيان

هههههههههه

واي فديكم هلكتوني ضحك يلا كملوو انا عرسي عقب شهرين وبخبرك شو بيصير هههه

----------


## أحساس عيميه ~

> هيه تذكرت موقف ثاني مرة اونه يايه امدح ريلي جان اقوله كل رياييل الدنيا ما تسوى ظفرهم جان يطالعني و هو مستغرب و انا ما ادري شو السالفة جان يعيدلي الجملة و عقب فطت من الضحك و قلتله والله مب قصدي و ضحك


ككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك ..هالموقف دووم اسويه يوم ابا امدح حد هع

----------


## أحساس عيميه ~

> اففف ذكرتوني
> 
> طبعا أول ما عرست..(و أصلن كل المواقف اللي تفشل تصير بهالمرحلة الزوجية.. فانتبهن يا عرايس).. كنا حاجزين بفندق شانقريلا فدبي
> 
> قبل لا ننزل الفندق ريلي وداني صب وي.. طبعاُ اهوا إلا يصر ياخذلي الساندويتش الطوييييييييييلة .. و أنا عاد أوني أبي أحافظ على رشاقتي 
> 
> المهم.. خذيت النص الثاني بارسل و رحنا الفندق
> 
> طبعاً رتبنا الأغراض و كل شي و تمينا نسولف لين طاف الوقت و ما حسينا إلا يه نص الليل
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قويه قويه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ااي بطني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نوف456

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## BINT SHJ

للررررررررررررررفع

----------


## عروسة بريئة

الله يهنيكم يارب

----------


## ضياء الايمان

مرة كنا في مطعم طلبنا وجبة فقلت أنا مابي من المستحه فبعدين طلعنا وفالسيارة يلس ريلي ياكل وأصر علي بالأكل فقعدت أكل وسولف إلين ماخلصت الوجبه فقالي ريلي أنا ماكليت ليج ماخذيتيلج وجبه هذا كله مستحه... هاهاها

----------


## Mawaz

جزاكم الله خير ضحتوني وانا كنت مكتأبه اليوم

----------


## sae123

هههههههههه انا احيد مرة يوم كنت حامل 

ضحكني ريلي من الخاطر لدرجة اني انخرط من ورا ههههههههههههههه كاااااانت صدمه و المشكله شاربة بيبسي قبلها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه ماروووووووووووووم انسى ( انشاء الله يكون هو نسى ها الشي )  :13 (26):

----------


## نينوتي حياتي

بصراحه الموضوع روعه ضحكتونا اضحك الله سنكم
واذكر موقف صارلي ف ثالث يوم العرس كنا رايحين دبي وقعدنا نتمشى ف دبي مول رحت ويا ريلي بنركب السلم المتحرك وهو طبعا جدامي وشفت شلة هنود يايين بيطلعون بدفاشه قلت اوخر عنهم احسن ورديت خطوه ع وراي وماشوف غير ليتات الطابق اللي فوقنا طحت طيحه محترمه وابو الشباب بدل مايساعدني قعد يضحك ويوم تفيجت وقمت اشوف السكيورتي واقف والخلق اطالعني صدق تفشلت

----------


## %أم حمدان%

حلوة المواقف
سواااااااااااااالف تضحك

----------


## Mall.08

ههههههههههااااااااايييييييي

تووووحفااااا سوالفكم ^^

----------


## هوت شوكوليت

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mzajeah

ههههههههه يالا كملو } لفافة تايم

----------


## فطوم2011

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتووووووووني بموااااقفكم

----------


## كلامي عسل

مامماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بطنيييييييييييييييييييييييي
كملت لاخر الصفحه والله ضكتوني
بعدني ما يا نصيبي
الله يرزقنا واياكم يا رب
ومن يصير مواقف ان شاء الله بنخبركم

----------


## rayo0oma

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه 

اي بطني

----------


## أمي الحبيبه

:والله ذكرتوني 
بأحلا أيام ؛ يوم بشهر العسل كانوا يايبين الغدا حقنا بالغرفه فوق و ريلي لزم عليه اتغدا انا ما طعت مول ويلست احلف والله بطني يعورني ولايعه جبدي المهم ريلي قال انا بنزل بروح ساعه وبرد وبخبرهم تحت يشلون الأكل و رد سألني تبين ولا لاء انا قلت لاء خلاص مابي يعورني بطني ؛ وما صدقت طلع الريال الا طحت عالأكل بأيدي الأثنين وبعد دقيقه ما حسيت الا والريال يطالعني ويظحك عسب هوه عنده المفتاح ودخل الغرفه بدون ما احس فيه و فهمكم كفايه ههه ...  :12 (61):

----------


## ام جوجو2

اااممممممممممم وانا بعد بقولكم قصتي وانا نايمه ينب ريلي واشوي اطلعت شعره من شوشتي وقامت تدغدغة في ويهه وغثته وكل شوي يبعدها ترجع امفكرهاماسكه بشنباته فجأة عصب الريال وبكل قوته نتفها من راسي وهو مايدري قمت اصارخ زي المينونه  :12 (98):  :12 (89): واهو يقولي شفيج تصارخين ويسمي علي يحسب اني شفت كابوس يقولي اتحلمتي اييب لج قلاص ماي قلتله لا ماتحلمت قال اشفيج طيب -قلت نتفته شوشتي قال بالله هذا شعرج قلت ايه شعري قام يضحك يحلف والله ماكنت قاصد وانا اضحك وابكي بنفس الوقت ههههههههه صكينا الليل ضحك وصار كل ماايي انام ينبه يقولي تذكري شوشتج ونجلس نضحك ---

----------


## بدويه طيوبه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مواطنه برستيج

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اسميكن نقعتني من الـــضحك وانا يالسه ف الحجره بروحي اخاف حد يخطف ويتحروني اتخبلت ولا شي هههههه

----------


## شموخ111

مرررررررررررررراحب 
انا مره كنت منفوخه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد وكل شوي اسير الحمام 
من كثر ما سرت ريلي حس بالسالفه 
مارمس ولا قال كلمه 
عقب نشيت جان يقولي لاتسيرين اقعدي خذي راحتج وانا بصفق واطبل وماحد بيسمع 
هههههههههههههههههههههه تخبلت ساعتها 
طبعا هالكلام اول ايام الزواج

----------


## رومانسيات

دوم ريلى يسالنى شو حيوانك المفضل ارد بثقة الفيل
سرنا حديقة الحيوانات بتايلند وسرنا نجوف عرض الفيلة وانا شريتلهم موزو يلست اول صف و ماسكة الموز اوانى باكل الفيل الا و الفيل مصمم ما يشل الموزة الاو يشيل كل الموز ال بايدى الثانية و انا ما ابى اعطية غير موزه واحدة الا و يدقنى ببطنى بخرطومة دق دق و انا اصارخ ومصممه الا ما اعطيه الموز وهو يدقنى ببطنى يبا ياخده وريلى منسدح فى الارض ضحك على خوفى من الفيل وانا اجول خوزه عنى وهو ولا هنى يضحك ........................كل ال حضروا العرض ماتو ضحك على
فششششششششششششششششششله خفت من الفيل ......بس عشان حفظ ماى الويه خبرت ريلى اصلا انا مب خايفه انا لاعت كبدى من خرطومه لانها خشم الفيل تخيل بيدقنى بخشمه فبطنى والحمد لله صدق انى ما اخاف وصار يتاسف لى انه ما خوز خشم الفيل

----------


## ليندااااا

موضوع حلو

----------


## الوزيره7

اب اب

----------


## اخر قر!ري

ههههههههههههههههههههه. مواااقفكن روووعه. اذكر خامس يوم العرس كنا مروحين مردف دبي. وكنت لابسه كعب وقلت لريلي أني تعبت من المشي ريلي تقطعت. قالي تعالي بناخذلج نعاله من عند dune والمووهيم. خذتلي ذيج المسطحه وقتله يله توكلنااا تووني طالعه من المحل الا اتزحلق عريييل. واصاارخ. الله سلم. ماطحت عراسي ههههه قالي ريلي شياااج تخمسين. قتله. ابويه خلنا نردالفندق احسلنااا على يستوي شي ثاااني. هههههه. احرااااااج بالقووو بس الحمدالله محد شافني

----------


## قلب طفله*

ربِّ انزع من قَلبي

تِلڳ الآشياَء التِي تُؤلمني ~
　
ربِّ اجعَل ليّ سُلمًا بينَ السَماء ۆالآرَض أصعَد بِه إليك كلّما ضَاقت بيّ الآرَض ~
　
ربِّ أنا أمَتُكَ الضعيفة فاجعل ليّ مَلَكًا بجواريّ يُربّت على كتفيّ كلّما
خابت بيّ الظّنۆن ،

اللهم لقد خابَ ظنيّ بهم واحدًا تلو الآخر !
و الظن بكَ لا يخيب يا ربّ العرش العظيم 


استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

　
ربِّ امنحني فرحًا كبيرًا يسعنيّ
ربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًاربِّ اجعل السماء ليّ وطنًا رحبًا
لا يضيق فيه صَدري ~
　
ربّ أنتَ القريب , و الصاحب ..
أنتَ المُجيب , و السَامع ..
ف آرحَم ضَعفي يّ الله
ۆحقق ليّ رآحة فإنيّ بحاجة إليهآ
　
ربِّ عوّضني عن تلكَ الأفراح الواهية
بأفراح تَبقى ..
　
ربِّ انزعهآ من قلبي
تلك الخيبَآت </3 !

----------


## ورد معطر

> مرررررررررررررراحب 
> انا مره كنت منفوخه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد وكل شوي اسير الحمام 
> من كثر ما سرت ريلي حس بالسالفه 
> مارمس ولا قال كلمه 
> عقب نشيت جان يقولي لاتسيرين اقعدي خذي راحتج وانا بصفق واطبل وماحد بيسمع 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه تخبلت ساعتها 
> طبعا هالكلام اول ايام الزواج


كااااااااااااااااك

----------


## smile :)

*Up Up*

----------


## دهن العووووود

> مرررررررررررررراحب 
> انا مره كنت منفوخه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد وكل شوي اسير الحمام 
> من كثر ما سرت ريلي حس بالسالفه 
> مارمس ولا قال كلمه 
> عقب نشيت جان يقولي لاتسيرين اقعدي خذي راحتج وانا بصفق واطبل وماحد بيسمع 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه تخبلت ساعتها 
> طبعا هالكلام اول ايام الزواج


هههههههههههه

 :12 (85):  :12 (85):  :12 (85):  :12 (85): 


احرااااااااااااااج

----------


## أم طـــــيف

انا مالجة وبدل لا اسمعلي كم من كلمة حلوة فهالفترة ماسمع غير الاحراجات والقهر انا من النوع اللي مايعرف يرد الصاع صاعين

المهم مرة الطيب يانا الميلس والكل يالس يسولف الا انا بعدني يالسة اتكشخ وحط هاك الايشدو الاسود والظلال الاسموكي..وجلابية سكرية ,,المهم قلت بغير استايلي اليوم .. جيت وقعدت وعقب شوي هلي تركونا يالسين ويا بعض
تخيلون اول كلمة سمعتلي ياها شو كااااااااااااااااااااانت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قالي: شوها!! ليش جيه مسووية فعيونج ..جنج دب البانداااا!!!!!!

اول ماسمعت هالكلمة واذ بي <<< :12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1):  :12 (1): 

ومن يومها حررررمت احط حتى جحال فعيوني عن لا اسمع لي كلمتين هههههه واصلا هالبني آدم معروف باحراجاته الدائمة لي ,, لأن يعرفني مسكنية وما ارد بس التعابير الغبية تظهر علي وهو يضحك ههههه

----------


## فنون الحب

> انا مالجة وبدل لا اسمعلي كم من كلمة حلوة فهالفترة ماسمع غير الاحراجات والقهر انا من النوع اللي مايعرف يرد الصاع صاعين
> 
> المهم مرة الطيب يانا الميلس والكل يالس يسولف الا انا بعدني يالسة اتكشخ وحط هاك الايشدو الاسود والظلال الاسموكي..وجلابية سكرية ,,المهم قلت بغير استايلي اليوم .. جيت وقعدت وعقب شوي هلي تركونا يالسين ويا بعض
> تخيلون اول كلمة سمعتلي ياها شو كااااااااااااااااااااانت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> قالي: شوها!! ليش جيه مسووية فعيونج ..جنج دب البانداااا!!!!!!
> 
> اول ماسمعت هالكلمة واذ بي <<<
> 
> ومن يومها حررررمت احط حتى جحال فعيوني عن لا اسمع لي كلمتين هههههه واصلا هالبني آدم معروف باحراجاته الدائمة لي ,, لأن يعرفني مسكنية وما ارد بس التعابير الغبية تظهر علي وهو يضحك ههههه




ردي عليه قوليله عايبني ولاتسكتين له  :12 (47): 

كسرتي خاطري ههههه

----------


## فنون الحب

> مرررررررررررررراحب 
> انا مره كنت منفوخه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد وكل شوي اسير الحمام 
> من كثر ما سرت ريلي حس بالسالفه 
> مارمس ولا قال كلمه 
> عقب نشيت جان يقولي لاتسيرين اقعدي خذي راحتج وانا بصفق واطبل وماحد بيسمع 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه تخبلت ساعتها 
> طبعا هالكلام اول ايام الزواج


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قفطة من الخاطر

----------


## roo7 ensaneh

الموضوع هللللكني من الضحك 
الله يعينكم الصراحه عالاحراج 

يلا نتريا مواقف زيادة

----------


## shamseya

انا بقولكم موقف صارلي بس مب ويا زوجي ويا اخويه 
من زمااان قبل لا اتزوج كنت سايره كارفور ويا اخويه بشتري اغراض و حذال قسم فرش الاسنان و المعجون حصلت علبه زرقا مربعة عليها صورة قوقعه و مكتوب عليها بخط صغير فالطرف واقي وانا كنت بعدني بنت بريئه ماعرف شو السالفه اتحسب شي واقي للأسنان  :12 (32): ههههههههه جان اشله واطالع اوني بقرا المكتوب ولا اشوف اخويه يخطف العلبه من ايدي ويردها مكانها ويقولي: ايه خبله انتي؟ وانا اطالعه مستغربه اقوله شوه؟؟؟؟؟
جان يقول تستهبلين هاه اونج ماتعرفين؟؟  :12 (93):  وانا اقوله شو بلاك؟ عقب صدّق اني ماعرف وقالي طوفي طوفي
.... وعقب ماعرست عرفت شو هي العلبة الي عليها قوقعه  :Smile:  بس ما انسى هالموقف صدق كنت بريئة ........... و ماعرف هو يذكر الموقف ولا ناسي

----------


## غبيره

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 


حياكم الله ممكن تدخلوون الرابط 


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=998867

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> مرررررررررررررراحب 
> انا مره كنت منفوخه واااااااااااااااااااااااااايد وكل شوي اسير الحمام 
> من كثر ما سرت ريلي حس بالسالفه 
> مارمس ولا قال كلمه 
> عقب نشيت جان يقولي لاتسيرين اقعدي خذي راحتج وانا بصفق واطبل وماحد بيسمع 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه تخبلت ساعتها 
> طبعا هالكلام اول ايام الزواج


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فظييع الموقف

----------


## جليسة القمر25

حلوووووووووووة مواقفكم بس بعضها شوي ماصخ لا مو بعضها حرام اعمم وحدة موقفها ماينطرى يالله 
باجر بكمل
سي يوو 
جود نايت

----------


## احتاجك..

اببببببب

----------


## مالتيزرس

> انا بقولكم موقف صارلي بس مب ويا زوجي ويا اخويه 
> من زمااان قبل لا اتزوج كنت سايره كارفور ويا اخويه بشتري اغراض و حذال قسم فرش الاسنان و المعجون حصلت علبه زرقا مربعة عليها صورة قوقعه و مكتوب عليها بخط صغير فالطرف واقي وانا كنت بعدني بنت بريئه ماعرف شو السالفه اتحسب شي واقي للأسنان ههههههههه جان اشله واطالع اوني بقرا المكتوب ولا اشوف اخويه يخطف العلبه من ايدي ويردها مكانها ويقولي: ايه خبله انتي؟ وانا اطالعه مستغربه اقوله شوه؟؟؟؟؟
> جان يقول تستهبلين هاه اونج ماتعرفين؟؟  وانا اقوله شو بلاك؟ عقب صدّق اني ماعرف وقالي طوفي طوفي
> .... وعقب ماعرست عرفت شو هي العلبة الي عليها قوقعه  بس ما انسى هالموقف صدق كنت بريئة ........... و ماعرف هو يذكر الموقف ولا ناسي


خخخخخ والله انج سوااااالف موتتيني من الضحك
عااااد ماحصلتي غير الواقي مررره وحده????

----------


## مالتيزرس

عيل أنا بخبركن فسالفتيه كنت رايحة وييا ريلي مطعم منارة فبوظبي أول ما نزلنا من السياره طبعا صوب الباركينات كان شي نفس الرصيف كبير اشوي وكان ريلي متجدمنني اشوي وأنا ورا والحبيبة قاعدة تتطالع أنواع السيايير وتفكر فسياره المستقبل ، وماانتبهت ع الرصيفات وأيي وأتكود بكبري ع الرصيف وتم صبع ريلي منفوخ وأعصاب ايدي عورتني يومين وعاد ريلي المسكين تروع عليه من الصرخة اللي صرختها ورد لي من مكانه ويياني ربي يحفظه لي وأنا أطالع يمين ويسار عسب لل يحد يجوفني . لوووول

----------


## يخف العقول

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

up 

up 

up

----------


## غلا شهوب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا اوني زعلانه من ريلي ويالسه اقرا وميييييييييييته من الظحك وعيوني ادمع وهو ميييييييت قهر يبه يعرف ليش اضحك
ههههههههههههههه

مايحظرني شي حاليا اذا تذكرت برد اكتبه ان شاءالله*

----------


## دانتيل

اب اب

----------


## ظبيــــــانيه

> موقف كنت عروس وقاعدة احاطة كريم على كل وجهى وموزعة البودرة قام ريلي من النوم اول كلمة كاسبر انتي تمنيت الارض تبلعنى




هلكت هلكت ضحك حرام عليج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه بطنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابببببببببب

----------


## غلا الدنيا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه
والله ضحكت من الخاطر 
ان شاءالله لي رجعه لو تذكرت خخ

----------


## لك القرار

عاد انا موقفي غييييير عاد انتوا اتعرفون الحرمه يوم تكون حامل والغازات اللي تذبحها عاد انا كنت توني معرسه وما شاء الله من ردينا من شهر العسل والاخت حامل لووول المهم هو يالس يتابع التلفزيون وانا كاشخه ولابسه توني بيلس عداله والا ذاك الصوت طوووووط طلعت بدون تحكم جان يصد ويقول عطيه لوووول وتم يضحك عاد انا تمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني من كثر الاحراج زعلت وطلعت برع سرت غرفه عمتي اسولف ويا اخت ريلي واخو ريلي دخل علينا وتوني بعتدل وذاك الصوت بعد طوووووط عاد ساعتها قلت لااااا انا لازم انتحر ابركلي بس ما ادري عاد هل هو سمعها وطنش وحتى اخته والا ما سمعوها جان انش من مكاني ورحت الغرفه اصيح قلتله لازم توديني المستشفى ما اعرف شو بلايه مب رايمه اتحكم في نفسي خخخخ اهني هو مات من الضحك عليه والحين كملنا الحمدلله9 سنوات معرسين ولين الحين يتذكر السالفه ويضحك بذبحه

----------


## مويز

الله يحفظكن انا في الدوام وميته من الضحك مب قادره امسك عمري اللي رايح واللي يايي يقول استخبلت 

مواقفكن تضحك وخاصتا اللي طاح سروالها

----------


## gucciyah

لووووووووول ضحكتوني عاد انا عندي سوالف بس بقولكم سالفه الاولى الله يسلمكم 
كنت ابا اطلع و سرت صوب ريلي هو يالس وانا واقفه و نزلت لين راسه ازقره وهو طاف خخ يعرف شو ابا اقول فلاااان و هو صم بكم يطالعني بس وانا اقترب زياده فلااان و هو نفس الحاله لين ماقربت صوب ويهه شعره مابيننا اقول يا فلاااااان قال 


الشنب الله يخليج 


و تلقائيا ضحكت و هو ناقع من الضحك

----------


## ريـآنة العود

ـههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـ
جد هلكت ضحك وعاد حدث ولاحرج بهالاحراجات جدام الريل ـههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـ

عن نفسي اذا اذكرت شي محرج صارلي بخبركن ^^

----------


## ام بطيان

فوووووق يالله تفااعل

----------


## ام بطيان

Uppppppp

----------


## ام بطيان

فوووووق يالله تفااعل

----------


## احلى الايام

يالسة اخبر ريلي عن السوالف بصراحة مات ضحك على الي طاح سروالها مسكينة

بخبركم شو سوابي ريلي فشهر العسل..كنا رايحين نتسوق وعجبه عطر هرمزTerre D’Hermès عاد انا قتله شو اسمه العطر قالي 3 درهم وشفت العطر وقريت اسمه بسرعة ما انتبهت عاد كنت واثقة فيه ، المهم وانا ارمس ويا البايعة طول الوقت اقولها عطر 3 درهم والحرمة مش فاهمة وتقولي اكسكيوز مي واقوله ياسلام مسمين العطر على الدرهم الاماراتي (طلعت وايد غبية وعنياتي) وهو يقولي هيه ويضحك وانا مش فاهمة.
بعد مارجعنا الفندق اقوله صراحة عطر 3 درهم فنان جان يضحك علي و قالي اصلا ماسمه 3 درهم كنت اضحك عليج...وصار ويهي الوان اخضر واحمر وحسيت باحراج حتى من الاحراج قمت اصيح ..وانا اقول الحرمة تطالعني بنظرات.
لكن انتقمت لنفسي عضيته عضه فايده ليما علمت وحتى وانا اعضه بعده يضحك، وللحين اتذكر واحس بالاحراج.......

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*الله يسعدكم و يحفظلكم رياييلكم = )*

----------


## manayeh

هههههههههههههههه موقف مضحكة الصراحة يزاكم الله خير

----------


## وحييدهـ

> نقص واضح ..يغلفة التدليس والكذب..الحمد لله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاكم بة ..
> واللهم لا شماتة ...


 :12 (56):

----------


## امـ شموه

مشكورات صدق اضحوك ...........

----------


## UAEGIRL08

مواقفكم حلوووووووووووة

----------


## نسيم الليل37

خخخخخ

قريت المووضوع كله بيوم وآحد هع

----------


## @غلاهم@

مواقف محرجه تعلق بالذاكره 
هههههههههههههههه استانست عليها

----------


## تعابير طفلهـ

واخيييييرا.. وصلت الصفحة الاخييييرة

موضووووووعج سووو نايس// ونااااسة .. فرفشنا وغيرنا الموود

----------


## al7alma

واخيرا من ٣ايام وانا اقرا الموضوع وكله اضحك بصوت عالي وريلي يشوفني اضحك ويقولي شو السالفه ليش تضحكين اقوله سوالف حريم خخخخخ
كنت فالمستشفى منومه لاني اسقطت البيبي وريلي كان عندي طول اليوم يحليله وانا طول اليوم نايمه بدون اكل لانهم عاطيني مخدر المهم يوم قمت من الرقاد كنت تعبانه وبعده مفعول المخدر ماراح قام ريلي وخذالي شندويشات وقالي كلي مب ماكله من متى قلتله ماريد واصر واصر اني اكل وكلت لقمه وقلتله دخيلك برجع يابلي الكيس وعطاني واول مارجعت جان تطلع ذيج الطووووووووووط مادري من وين طلعتلي هالغازات انحرجت من الخااااااااطر ولما رجعنا البيت قالي ها فلانه شوسويتي فالمستشفى وانا قافطه مووول اونه كنت تعبانه وافشيلتاه

----------


## misaki

من شهرين تقريبا كنا انا وريلي في المانيا سايرين ويا امه وابوه علاج .. المهم ميونخ كانت ملياانه ناس نعرفهم(من اهلي ونااس يقربون لاهل ريلي) ،،المهم في حد من الناس طرشولنا (روب)مسوينه من الحليب الجاهز ... في غرشه الماي العوده ... وكانت هالغرشه عالطاوله اللي في صاله الشقه اللي كلنا نتيمع فيها .. وانا الحبيبه شفتهم ما فتحوا الغرشه جان اقولهم انا بفتحها وبتروح ريحتها اذا غاويه :12 (61):  .. والموجودين في ذاك الوقت كان ريلـــــــي وعمتي !! وووو حضرت جنابي فتحتها بسرعه !! وما تنقع علي الغرشه وتسبحت من الروب من راسي ليييييييين ريولي .. لا والصاله كلهااااااا صارت مليااااانه روووب  :12 (78):  
شووو الغباء اللي حل علي فجاه ... الغرشه كان فيها هوا والمفروض كنت افتحها شوي شوي بس انا دفاااشه عافاني الله  :12 (85): 
نقعوا علي ضحك .. وما خلوا حد ما خبروه .. لا ويوم رحت ابدل جلابيتي اللي خاست روب ريلي دخل الغرفه يوايق علي وهو ميت من الضحك وانا الدمووع اربع اربع من الفشيييييييييييله  :12 (1): 

ومن عقبها وحرمت اكل من ذييج الروبه .. وكل ما اشوفها جدامي اتذكر الموقف .. 
ويوم رديت البلاااد شفت غرشه روووب بعد ع الغدا بس حرمت ابطل اي غرشه رووب في حيااتي  :12 (64):

----------


## $strawberry$

> واخيرا من ٣ايام وانا اقرا الموضوع وكله اضحك بصوت عالي وريلي يشوفني اضحك ويقولي شو السالفه ليش تضحكين اقوله سوالف حريم خخخخخ
> كنت فالمستشفى منومه لاني اسقطت البيبي وريلي كان عندي طول اليوم يحليله وانا طول اليوم نايمه بدون اكل لانهم عاطيني مخدر المهم يوم قمت من الرقاد كنت تعبانه وبعده مفعول المخدر ماراح قام ريلي وخذالي شندويشات وقالي كلي مب ماكله من متى قلتله ماريد واصر واصر اني اكل وكلت لقمه وقلتله دخيلك برجع يابلي الكيس وعطاني واول مارجعت جان تطلع ذيج الطووووووووووط مادري من وين طلعتلي هالغازات انحرجت من الخااااااااطر ولما رجعنا البيت قالي ها فلانه شوسويتي فالمستشفى وانا قافطه مووول اونه كنت تعبانه وافشيلتاه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه :12 (3): 
والله مت ضحك الين وعيت ولدي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
الحمد لله عالسلامه فديتج
عادي عادي تصير فاحسن العائلات  :12 (13):

----------


## Umm.abdullah

:12 (53):  :12 (53):  :12 (53):

----------


## بنت A.D

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احرااااااج من الخاطر والله .,

انا احيد ع اول سفرة رحنا العمرة و كنا كله نطلب الاكل من الفندق بس جي هيازة ، و ما كنت اقدر آكل من المستحى واصبر عمري بالحلويات و الكاكاو ، لين يوم واحد طلبنا شيش طاووق وكان لذييييذ من الخاطر بس اوني قلت له اطلب صحن واحد لانه انا مابكمل صحني و مب يوعانه بس يوم كلت لذييذ صدق وابااااه ، آخر شيء تمت قطعه وهو يقولي كلي وانا اوني لا و جي و من هناك ميته يوع و كل يوم ع هالحاله ><" 
السنة يوم رحنا كل ما نطلب اكل لنا اذكره بسالفة ويتم يظحك علي من الخاطر اونه ليش ما تاكلين انزين ، وقلت له عن الشيش طاووق اوني حقدت عليك من الخاطر لاني كنت يووعانه تم يظحك عليّ .,



و اكثر موقف يستوي لي دوووم يوم نروح مطاعم و اوني اتفلسف واطلب اشياء يديدة ، اول ما توصل طلبيتي ويهي يتغير من شكلها و جي ، آكل لقمة و اتم اشرب العصير وهو يظحك و يبدل الصحون هههههههه حليله والله دووم ع هالحالة آكل وجبته و هو ياكل وجبتي p= الحين ما يخليني اطلب يقول نفس الشي و انا اقوله اطلب شي ثاني يقول مافي عسب تودرين الاكل وتاكلين اكلي ><" .,

حتى فالطيارة و نحن رادين ما عيبني اكلي فظحني فالبيت مخبر عمتي و عمي وخواته ، تموا يعلقون علي وانا مب مستوعبه شو السالفة اونه تاكلين اكل غيرج يقولون و انا ويهي جي ؟؟!؟! مع ابتسامة غبية عقب فهمت وافتشلت من الخاااطر ، وزعلت منه شويات ع ظحك قلت له و الله فظيحة و ما يظحك ، ما فاد وياه وخبر ماماتي بعد ><" .,
يحب يفظحني فكل مكان الله يهديه .,


و بث هالي فبالي الحين و إذا تذكرت شي بخبركم .,

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

هههههه مواقفكم روووعه 
احلى شي موقف اناناسة قاعده اتخيل اذا سويت شراتج بريلي شو بيكون موقفه لووووول 

وللموقف الثاني بعد حلو بو جسووووم 
ههههه
ربي يسعدكم

----------


## الوزيره7

[Qههههههههههههه

انا مره ريلي قالي بدت الوروود تطلع >> على شنبي ههههههههههههههههههههه
جدام عمتي ام ريلي >< جان تقوله عمتي ورود شو؟ جان يقولها تفحصي ويه حرمتي وبتشوفين حديقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

UOTE][/QUOTE]
هلكتيني من الضحك وااايد عيبني الموقف ذكرتيني وانا يوم كنت عروس كان جسمي حلووو بس من عرست واااايد ضعفت كنت من المستحى اكل شوي يلين ضعفت  :12 (40):

----------


## الوزيره7

والله سوالفكم حلوه ذكرتوني موقف كانت يوم الخطوبه ... هو جالي في التلفون قبلها بيوم انا بطول ظفر صبعي الصغير عشان اقرصج شوي انا من المستحى ما رديت عليه ويوم الخطوبة بعد ما لبسني الطقم والساعه والخاتم في حرمة من الموجودين جالت خلوهم بروحهم وطلعوا من الميلس وانا من المستحى منزله راسي مستحيه اشوفه ؟ وجان يحط ايده على ايدي وانا من المستحى ما اعرف شو اسوس يلين قرصني فرصه صغيره خلاني اصارخ لدرجة حسيت ان الي برع سمعوني وكل ما اذكر الموقف اموت ضحك على عمري  :12 (64):

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ول ول بطن ول عيال ايطالعوني ايقولون بسم الله اش فيج امايا :12 (72):

----------


## يدوه صغيره

هههههههههههه


كشششخه سوالفكم



وربي يحفظكم و يسعدكم إن شاء الله



^^

----------


## نقنوقة

مادري اذا قلت هالسالفة قبل او لا خخ
كنت مندمجة اشوف برنامج انا يالسه ع الكنبة وهو تحت خخ
هو كأنه يشرب شاي حليب
//
وانا بغيت اسير المطبخ .. ما اصفقه ذيج الصفقة الي تطير الكوب خخ
وانجب كل الحليب ع ايده .. اويه ,, استحيييييييييييت وايده احترقت وحمرت  :Frown: 
بس هو قال عادي .. حصل خير خخ الله لايحرمني منه إن شاء الله  :12 (40): 


إن شاء الله ما تنعاد خخ

الله يرزق الجميع الأزواج الصالحين ,, ياارب  :12 (91):

----------


## ~lolipops~

> انا دوم مواقف بسبب كلامي ><" 
> 
> مادري من وين ايب المصطلحات والمشكله يذلني عليهن ><" 
> 
> المهم الموقف .. انا عندي موقفين وكلهن ساسهن الديودرنت ( مال العرق ) ><" 
> 
> الموقف الاول . 
> واحليلي عروس توني .. وبو عليا يعرفني مستلغثه على الطلعه .. 
> المهم قالي عندج 5 دقايق لو ما طلعتي انا طالع عنج .. 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههاي

اااااااااااااي بطني 

اانا قريت كل الصفحات وظحكت عليهم بس مواقفج غيييييييييييير

----------


## عمودية دبي

> عاد انا موقفي غييييير عاد انتوا اتعرفون الحرمه يوم تكون حامل والغازات اللي تذبحها عاد انا كنت توني معرسه وما شاء الله من ردينا من شهر العسل والاخت حامل لووول المهم هو يالس يتابع التلفزيون وانا كاشخه ولابسه توني بيلس عداله والا ذاك الصوت طوووووط طلعت بدون تحكم جان يصد ويقول عطيه لوووول وتم يضحك عاد انا تمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني من كثر الاحراج زعلت وطلعت برع سرت غرفه عمتي اسولف ويا اخت ريلي واخو ريلي دخل علينا وتوني بعتدل وذاك الصوت بعد طوووووط عاد ساعتها قلت لااااا انا لازم انتحر ابركلي بس ما ادري عاد هل هو سمعها وطنش وحتى اخته والا ما سمعوها جان انش من مكاني ورحت الغرفه اصيح قلتله لازم توديني المستشفى ما اعرف شو بلايه مب رايمه اتحكم في نفسي خخخخ اهني هو مات من الضحك عليه والحين كملنا الحمدلله9 سنوات معرسين ولين الحين يتذكر السالفه ويضحك بذبحه


الله يسامحج موتيني ضحك يوم قلتي لازم بوديج المستشفى لانك ما تقدرين تيودين عمرج 
انا مسوية عمليه لو انفتحت الخيوط بتكونين انتي السبب

----------


## المزروعية1

*وربييييييي هلكتوني من الضحك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخليكم لريايلكم ان شا ءالله*

----------


## dxbaii

موفقه

----------


## لا تسافر

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

مرة سألني ليش سايرة الصالون ؟ كنت توني مالجة

اقوله شغل حريم 
يقولي مثل شو
اقوله سوالف حريم
انزين خبريني
اقوله شي خاص
انزين قولي عادي ؟
شي خاص لا تحرجني 


و بعد اسبوعين بعد سألني و يزعل وما ادري يسويها قضية
قلت له : بروح احف ارتحت 

يرد: ما اجوف عندج شعر عسب تحفين خخخخخخخخ

يا خي شو يخصك 
عقب قلت له تراك ذبحتني خلاص طفح الكيل بس بعد يسأل خخخخخخ يقهرني يا ربي ومرات صدق انحرج

----------


## Amooni Nooni

upppppppppppppp

----------


## banota.a7

> خخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> مرة سألني ليش سايرة الصالون ؟ كنت توني مالجة
> 
> اقوله شغل حريم 
> يقولي مثل شو
> اقوله سوالف حريم
> انزين خبريني
> اقوله شي خاص
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه


هذا اخيس موقف الصراحه ...

مايسكتون الين ما يعرفون ...

امس انا نزلني الصالون وحفيت وجي يوم ركبت السياره قالي شو سويتي قتله ما يخصك ..

قال صدق لانج مب مسشوره ولا حاطه منكير شو مسويه  :13 (24):

----------


## نبض الصحاري

عجيباااات الموقف قريته من اوله لاخره

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

هههههههههههههههههههههههه سالفة الطوووووووط حلوه .. بس ماتخيلها وافشيلتاه .. ههههههه 



كنت مسويه عمليه قيصريه .. وطبعا يحطون بيب لاني ماقدر اروح الحمام .. ويحطون دبه تحت عند السرير عشان البول وماتحسين انج تسوينها 
وريلي كان قاعد معايه .. وانسولف وجي .. جان يقولي انتي قاعده تسوينها !! انحرجت منه وقلتله حرام عليك انا ماحس اني اسوي شي قالي عيل شو هااااااااا ههههههههههه عقب فهمته السالفه ههههه
تذكرت الوالده فديتها يوم كانت مربي بعد نفس السؤال سالتها الحمدالله كانت عندي خلفيه عن الموضوع والا ماعرفت ارد عليه ..

----------


## أمـ سـعـيد

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ قويه
> 
> 
> انا بعد تذكرت يوم الملجى مبددددددددله ولابسه فستان شوي منفوخ وكنت بيت اهلي الحفله واهله واهلي ماشي غربه مهم  
> 
> اول ماملجنا ابوي قال لزوجي ياابني شوف حلالك بالغرفه لوحدكم حسبت اشوفني بلاحجاب 
> 
> وانا لوحدي واترياه  اول ماشفني وشفته حظنا بعض وجان اشيلي ويفر شوي من فرحه وهو يفر بي تعثر بفستاني وكان يطيح على شبيريه وانا XXXX
> ماشي نصف دقيقه من دخل وامي وامه يسولفن ويايبين لنا كيك وامه شايله الكيك وامي صحون وبيبسي ودخلوا علينا وانا فوقه وهو تحتي  ياربي
> ...


فضييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييع الموقع .. يارباه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## $strawberry$

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه سالفة الطوووووووط حلوه .. بس ماتخيلها وافشيلتاه .. ههههههه 
> 
> 
> 
> كنت مسويه عمليه قيصريه .. وطبعا يحطون بيب لاني ماقدر اروح الحمام .. ويحطون دبه تحت عند السرير عشان البول وماتحسين انج تسوينها 
> وريلي كان قاعد معايه .. وانسولف وجي .. جان يقولي انتي قاعده تسوينها !! انحرجت منه وقلتله حرام عليك انا ماحس اني اسوي شي قالي عيل شو هااااااااا ههههههههههه عقب فهمته السالفه ههههه
> تذكرت الوالده فديتها يوم كانت مربي بعد نفس السؤال سالتها الحمدالله كانت عندي خلفيه عن الموضوع والا ماعرفت ارد عليه ..



ههههههههههههههههههه  :12 (13): 

نفس الموقف استوا لي من ولدت بس انا اخوي انصدم يوم شاف الكيس 
قالي شو هااا كل هذا ب...ل وعععع خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## هنـد المـرر

بالتوفيق !

----------


## هنـد المـرر

عطيهه ! هههههههه ع قد ماضحكت
اللهم اجعله خير يااربي 




> عاد انا موقفي غييييير عاد انتوا اتعرفون الحرمه يوم تكون حامل والغازات اللي تذبحها عاد انا كنت توني معرسه وما شاء الله من ردينا من شهر العسل والاخت حامل لووول المهم هو يالس يتابع التلفزيون وانا كاشخه ولابسه توني بيلس عداله والا ذاك الصوت طوووووط طلعت بدون تحكم جان يصد ويقول عطيه لوووول وتم يضحك عاد انا تمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني من كثر الاحراج زعلت وطلعت برع سرت غرفه عمتي اسولف ويا اخت ريلي واخو ريلي دخل علينا وتوني بعتدل وذاك الصوت بعد طوووووط عاد ساعتها قلت لااااا انا لازم انتحر ابركلي بس ما ادري عاد هل هو سمعها وطنش وحتى اخته والا ما سمعوها جان انش من مكاني ورحت الغرفه اصيح قلتله لازم توديني المستشفى ما اعرف شو بلايه مب رايمه اتحكم في نفسي خخخخ اهني هو مات من الضحك عليه والحين كملنا الحمدلله9 سنوات معرسين ولين الحين يتذكر السالفه ويضحك بذبحه

----------


## فيافي1988

:Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
ماشاء الله مواقفكم حلوة واتضحك
ربي يوفقكم ويسعدكم

----------


## همس الهموم

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اماراتي الحبيبة

وربي حلوة مواقفكم ....

----------


## a7la shy

_هههههههههههههههههههه
مواقف حلووه 
مرة من المرات كنت طالعة مع ريلي السوق 
وقلتله اريد المحل الفلاني 
قالي ( لا، اول انا اخلص من مشترياتي وانتي بعدين ) >>>اناني صح خخخخخخ
نزل من السيارة وانا اقوول الله يسامحك .. يا رب ما تحصل الشي اللي تريده >>> نذلة خخخخخ
المهم و انا عيني عنده و هو ساير صوب المحل 
فجــــأة 










طــــــــأأأأأأأخ 
ريلي من الربشة اللي فيه خبط ويه ف باب المحل الزجاجي ... والله انا بروحي راسي عورني حسيت الضربة ف ويهي انا 
وانا اسوي عمري ما اشووفه 
و يوم خلص ورجع السياره .. 
قلتله الحمدالله ع السلامة 
طالعني بنظررررة و قالي كله منج و من خااطرج ....خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ_

----------


## لا تسافر

يا ربي تمنيت الارض تنشق و تبلعنا



الوالدة دخلت عليييييه ف مشهد ............... 
قسم بالله اسبوع احاول ما اشوفها ولا اتصل فيها 
عقب فترة تقول ل ريلي والله انا و بو العيال ما سوينا جي خليييييتوني اغار خخخخخخخخخخخ
و ابويه مب فاهم شو السالفة يقول شو مستوي 
وعقب ما سار تقول 
لا لا ابوج ما ينفع باخذ واحد ثاني و بتشبب
ريلي يقول يا خرابي عمتي اختربت 

وانا العب ف تلفوني و استعبط و تمنيت حد يزقر امايه بس محد زقرها يلست عندنا هههههههههه

واي لين اليوم اتذكر الموقف وكلما عيني اتي ف عينها احسها تتذكر 
اخس موقف جي اقفلوا الباب عدل يا متزوجات 
الحين من كثر الوسواس دوم اسير اقفل الباب و يظهر اووور ردي مقفول



ومرة سلم علي بس رص ع ايدي تعرفون دفاشة الرياييل ما احب جي اصلا احس عظامي بتتكسر 
و امايه شغاله رادار تقولون القناص ف تقول :::: اونه هى يرص بايده  :12 (42):  


يا خي والله بس سلام خخخخخخخخخخخخ  :12 (94):

----------


## banota.a7

ام سعيد.. الله يعينج ...

ههههههههه ... ذكرتيني بعمري عقب الولاده ولان وليدي ربي يحفظه قااااصر ..

فكنت اشفطله حليب وكنت دوووم احط شيله واحط الشفاطه عشان مايشوف ريلي المنظر ..<< كنت بعدني في المستشفى ..

ومره كنت اسولف وياااه ومندمجين ... الا يقول ... بس ارحمي صدرج ××××× طولت من كثر الشفط ... :13 (24): 

اثر الوقاااايه طااايحه من صوب وانا الحبيبه مندمجه في السواااالف ولاب حااااسه :13 (26): 

كرهت عمري ... ومن يومها ماقمت اشفط الا يوم هو مب موجود ..

----------


## المغتربة

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## الجازي 90

في فترة الملجة ريلي الله يحفظه كل ما ايي عندي لازم لازم لازم يعلق ع ملابسي وجي .. مستحيل ما يعلق 
وتعليقاته حلوه وعادية فرفوشي ما شاء الله عليه .. مره كنت لابسه نفس الوان الميلس ف قال اوه مطقمة .. المرة 
الثانية كنت لابسة نمري يعني مستحيل ما يعلق ,,, المـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـهم يا عندي مره كان لابس جينز وقميص لاكوست
اوني اوني بسوي شراته جان اقوله شو ها الطيطار الصغير اللي ع قميصك( اقصد التمساح اللوقو ) فقام الحبيب ونقز من مكانه وينفض بعمره يتحرا صدق !!! 
وانا ميته ضحك عليه .. بس اتصدقون من عقبها ما جفته يلبس قمصان لاكوست ههههه

----------


## فديت عليا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مت مت من الضحك ياويييييييييييييييييلييييييييييييي بطنييييييييييي

----------


## Al3'wya

ههه 

مواقفكم حلوه 


بقولكم موقفي الله يسلمكم كنت رايحه اول زياره لبيت اهلي مع اهل ريلي كلهم اهلي كانو مسوين عزيمه 
وتعرفون العزايم لازم ذبايح وانا ما اكل اللحم ومن ريحته تييني دوخه وارجع << دلع خخ 
المهم انا خفت اتم قاعده وادوخ فجاه من الريحه << اختي قالتلي يبنالج عيش بليا شي كليه وياروب 
عاد انا استحيت اكل جدام عمتي اكل غير عن الاكل اللي ياكلونه " لانها بتفشلني جدام اهلي مثل كل يوم فالبيت "
المهم سويت عمري دايخه ومثلت الدور باتقان خخخ 
والكل ارتبش وودوني الغرفه وتلحفت عاد اوني مريضه ومناك ابا اكل ماكدونالدز 
اخوي الله يحفظه يابلي وجبه وحطها فالمطبخ وانا من دقلي ع طوول ركيض المطبخ 
وقاعده اكل وكان باقي نص السندويجه .. فهالوقت عمتي وبناتها يحلفن 
انهن يودن الصحون المطبخ وينظفن معانا << حركات نذاله فيني 
وانا بعدني يالسه اكل والا اشوف عمتي وبناتها داشات واتقفط عاد اوني 
كنت ااكل ولد اخوي ويالسه اكل معاها .. قلت بروح ورا المطبخ عند المغاسل 
بكمل العشا .. جان اقعد عالطاوله واكمل اكلي ونفس الوقت اخوي يقول لريلي 
عشان يزقر الخدامات لان في حد جب البيبسي فالخيمه .. فطلع الحبيب 
وقال اكيد ورا المطبخ << حفظ من كثر ما اقوله ورا المطابخ اشيا ما تتوقعها 
والا يشوفني حاطه ريل ع ريل واكل بشراهه تقول مب ماكله من سنه ولا بعد سرحانه 
المهم وقف جدامي وتجفت وتم يطالعني ويوم رجعت لارض الواقع 
احترق ويهي من الخاطر لانه حسيته معصب وميت من الضحك فنفس الوقت بس 
ماعطاني وقت ارد عليه ع طول روح .. ويوم رجعنا البيت قعدت احلفله اني مب قاصده 
واني ما اكل لحم .. قالي اتحسبج ما تبين تاكلين ويا امي << لانها دايما تعيب ع طريقه اكلي " اونه اكلي اكل عصافير خخ "

----------


## ساحره العين

ههههههه الصراحه ما مليت من الموضوع اتمنيت انه ما يخلص الله يرزقنا بازواج الصالحين والذريه الصالحه 

استمروا ونحن متابعين

----------


## هنودة 5

UP 
UP
UP
UP 
UP
يلا كملوا

----------


## فديت عليا

موقف محرررج 

لدرجة اني صحت يوم استوى من الفشييله

مرة ريلي رد من الدوام وسار يلس عند اهله وطووول
وانا ملييت من اليلسه رووحي فقلت بطرشله مسج
وكتبت المسج وكان قوي المسج يعني مستحييل ينقال عند حد
وانا بطرش المسج بسرعه بسرعه بالغلط دخلت اسم امي وضغطت ارسال
وانتبهت عقب ما ضغطت زر الارسال ان المرسل اليه امييي :28: 

وتمييت اضرب التلفون ابااه يوقف ارساال >> اوني بنقذ عمري
ويم شفت ما في فاايده عقيت التلفون بالقووو عالارض ويلست من الصدمه اصييح
ودخل ريلي وانا على هالحاله ويقولي بلاج؟؟

وقلتله الساالفه وانا ميته من الصيااح

وعقب يومين اتصلت فامي اسولف وياها ولا كنه صار شي

قالتلي وهي تضحك انتبهي يوم بطرشين مسجات قالتلي انصدمت من المسج انا كنت بدوخ ههههههه
وانا ويهي انقلب واقلها خلااااص اماه  :24: 

وعقب فترة سرت عندها تمت تلمح عند اخواني بس ما قالت وتموا يتمصخروون :3: 

والله فضيييحه :28:

----------


## بنت سلطون

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
كشخه كملو كملوو هههههههههههه

----------


## دلع غرامي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


وناااااااااااااااسه تحمست اناااااا



في فترة الملجة انا وريلي 


كان دوووووووووووم يزوووووووووورني 


ومرة زارني وماعرف كيف حس اني ما اصلي المهم ..يوم خلص رمسه ويبا يروح عاااااااااااااااد 

اشوف الريال ياخذ كندورته من ورا وينفضها عقب من جدام ويطالعهاااااا كلهاااااااااا وينفضهااااااااااااا 


قلتله حبيبي شو بلاك تنفض كندورتك نظيفة 


قال ما شي نقط حمررررر ولا شي احمر وراي صلاة فديتج هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا هو مزووووووووحي ويغاضني ويحرجني دووووووووووووووووم



عااااااااااااااااااد من القفطة ضربته ف يامعته ادب ههههههههههههه


انحرجت والله 


مسكته ورغته براااااااااااااا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ




ومرات من اقوله نش صلااااااااااااااه يقولي فديتج عندي عذر شرعي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


عاد انا اتفشل واقوله بزقرلك امايه ترااااااااااااا 


قال عادي بخبرهاااا عليج واااااااااااااايد جريء ههههههههههههههههههه ربي يحفظه لي يااااااااااااارب

----------


## دانة_ دبي

مرة بتني يييت عند ابوها اونه ليش ما تبوس ماما
اسميييها صايعه خخخخخخ
يقولها ليش ابوسها عيب 
تقول لا مب عيب انتوا متزوجين يعني عادي ما اجوفك تبوسها ؟؟ 

يقولها لاثم يعني تثوفيني ابوثها 
تقول هي لازم بوسها يدامي ولا انتوا زعلانين

ما شاء الله عليها ذكية و تلقط كل شي بسرعه كنا زعلانين
و عقب تزقرني ماما تعالي بابا يبغي يبوووسج

انا ما استوعبت شو قالت قلت لها شو تبغييين
قالت بابا يقول يبغي يبوسج بس انتي ما تخلينه 

وي وي منها مسودة الويه ههههههههههه جان يبوسني ع راسي عن خاطرها
عقب تقول لا بوسها ع خدها شو ع راسها هي عيوز !!!
ريلي يقول هاي البنت بتطلع صايعه ما ادري ع منو

و تمت تصيييح و فرت عمرها ع الارض الا يبوسني ع خدي 
و سووا صوت شرات البووسة اونه يبغي يقص عليها 
جان تقول ما جفت !!!! عيد طبعا ما سواها 
خخخخخخخ و عقت عمرها وتصيح

لين ما بغيت ارقع الموضوع قلت لها يالله بوسة منج و بوسة منه بسرعه منو أول 
جان ترككككككككض تبغي تبوسني ولا احصل بوسة من هني و بوسة من هاك الخد

ولا عمي دخل
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ تدرون كيف كان شكلي 
يعني اثنين و يهجمون علي حسيت عمري كنز و هجموا عليه فشكلي كان غلط

طبعا عمي يوم دخل جان يقول استغفر الله
مع ان المشهد يعني مب لين هناك طبعا هو مطوووع 
خخخخخخخخخ
طبعا من هاك اليوم بيني و بين ريلي مسافة كيلو متر يدام عمي مالنا ويه ابدا

ما شاء الله عليها وايد دقيقة
هاييج المرة ريلي يسلم ع بنت اخته و يبوسها ولا تخاشمه بمصخرة
ولا تقول له
:: انته ليش ما تبوس ماما لازم تبوسها أول شي 

ههههههههههههههههههههه يا ربي منها ريلي قفط يدام اخوانه 
عقب ينغزون اونه شو تسوون يدامها

والله ما نسوي شي بس هي تغار تقول يوم تسوي شي لحد
لازم تسوي لها اول شي

----------


## ♥ Ro0reyah

ههههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي موآآقف تضضضّحك ، 
آلله يحفظكم ويخلي لكم بنآتكم وآولآدكم ، =)

----------


## Amooni Nooni

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عالي مستوااي

أحلى موقف ام براءة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عالي مستوااي

هههههههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم حلووه الصرااحه

----------


## غبووش

ههههههههههههههههههههه فطست من الضحك عليكم كلكم 
حاليا ماتحضرني المواقف

----------


## فديت عليا

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Em Wesam

هههههههه شو هالمواقف الرااائعة الله يسعدكم يا حلويييييييين ..

مواقفنا كلها مزح ما فيها احراج قوي الحمممممد لله ....

----------


## راعية الفتاكي

قاعده أضحك بالقو فالغرفه..وعيالي ربعو صوبي يشوفون شو فيني..ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقف عجيبه...
بخبركن شو صار ويايه..مره رحنا انا وريلي مكان بعيد عشان يعلمني السواقه..
وانا طول الدرب امدح فأخوي(أخوي الكبير واموت عليه)وانه معلمني السواقه وانه وانه..
وما انتبهت ان ريلي معصب من كثر ما امدح(هذي ليش ما تمدحني ودوم تمدح اخوها)ووقف السياره وتبادلنا الاماكن وبند السياره عشان اشغلها واسوق ع طول ..شغلتها وانا كاشخه..وبدال ما اعطيها ريس...ضربت بريك وبندت السياره
الحين شو اسوي بعمري
ريلي ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات من الضحك(الحين هذا اللي معلمنج اياه اخوج وكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
انا عااااااااااد لو تشوفين ويهي شو صار فيه...بغيت اصيح بس ضحكت بصراحه من كثر ما ريلي كان يضحك...وشغلت السياره بدون ما اكلمه وسقت السياره وريلي سكت بس يضحك كل شوي..وعند أول مطب بعد ضربت بريك وبندت السياره وكمل ريلي ضحك من الخاطر عاد 
ولين الحين ما خذيت التراي..شو اسوي بعمري..اتعلم منه ويطلع منه

----------


## ام شما11

هههههههههههههه الله يسعدكن مواقف جدا ظريفه

----------


## @غلاهم@

موضوع حلو

----------


## ~{ ناعمهـ

هههههه موااقفكم صدق صدق محرجه ><

لين الحين ما استوى شي قوي قوي 

اممم بس كم مره طايحه جدامه 

هههه مره توناا كنا امعرسين و كان يرمس ابوي و انا دخلت عند قوم امي 
ولا فجــأه

هوووووووووبااااااا طحت خخ

مره بعد كنت راده من العرس و رايحين شقتنا 
جيه ما اتزحلق فـ اللفت ! 
عن جد هااي احسها اغبى طيحه لاني مب فاهمه كيف اتزحلقت في اللفت ( الاصنصير )
ههههه ولا امعصبببه عليه حليله يبا يساعدني وانا اقوله رووحي بقوووووووم >> من الفششله 

- - 

صح و دوووووم يعيب على رمستي ؟
و انا طبعا طاف خخخ

- - -

----------


## لا تسافر

مرة ريلي سلم ع الوالدة و باس راسها و ايدها و مد ايده و سلم علي 
ولا اقوله وانا ليش ما تبوس راسي

فديتها الوالدة تقول لي انتي بوستج ف مكان مميز ههههههههههههههههههه ذبحتي من الضحك

----------

